# Sea-Master From Sea-Gull, NOT OMEGA!!!



## seikooo

Check out this beautiful watch I got, it looks like an Omega Sea-Master, but its not, this is a sea-gull watch.

I ordered this watch on the Seagull Singapore web www.seagull.sg , just got it yesterday. Absolutely beautiful

The design of this watch is one of the reason why I got it. The light blue face looks stunning under the Anti-reflection coated sapphire glass. And the design of this watch is totally outstanding as its looks exactly like an omega sea master aqua terra, not only the shape of the case also the dial the hand the indicator, and also the finishing of the case with the polished beveled edge. 
The solid steel bracelet and solid steel buckle makes the watch feel solid and heavy. And it also looks great with a leather straps.
I didn't even know its a screw-on crown until I got this watch, and it has a 200meter water resistance witch totally surprised me. Inside the case its a SEA-GULL ST16 movement with Geneva bar finishing and very good accuracy.---- REALLY LIKE IT A LOT !!!

look how beautiful it is....


----------



## dr_billiards

Beautiful watch. Thanks for the link, I just ordered one. How long did it take to ship?


----------



## balzebub

This was on sale for around S$148


----------



## mmacleodbrown

Damn you, how many watches can a man want! That is a very nice piece, it is on my wish list... 

edit 

Was on my wish list - ordered today for shipping tomorrow - always was a sucker for a blue watch face and that is a nice piece
What metal strap did you pair with it..


----------



## Docrwm

Congratulations. What's the caseback look like on it?


----------



## dr_billiards

Mine just shipped out Fedex w/tracking from Singapore. And he (David) just send me another email where he sent me a strap for free. Sounds like great customer service so far.


----------



## RejZoR

Looks great, but i think they adde too much text below "Automatic". And in big letters. WHY!? Is there any other material than stailess steel used for watches (and isn't titanium?). So why write that on a dial!?


----------



## Mtech

Very nice, but the link to the site doesn't show that watch anymore? must have sold out due to your excellent photos!


----------



## arktika1148

Mtech said:


> Very nice, but the link to the site doesn't show that watch anymore? must have sold out due to your excellent photos!


SPECIAL EDITION_SEA-GULL Seagullwatch Singapore

Still there under specials.

Looks great mate.

Any chance of a rear case pic. please.
What's the lume like btw


----------



## Mtech

arktika1148 said:


> SPECIAL EDITION_SEA-GULL Seagullwatch Singapore
> 
> Still there under specials.
> 
> Looks great mate.
> 
> Any chance of a rear case pic. please.
> What's the lume like btw


Thanks, I got mine on order 5 minutes ago, the blue one. This will be my first official Sea Gull, excellent!


----------



## Redeemer

Can you tell me the size of the case? And I would like to see a picture of the back. Are the end links solid?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## oak1971

Looks like a good deal.


----------



## Brian Hatton

It looks like crap, I have the real deal on my wrist as I type this.









The only Chinese watches I am interested in are one's that express themselves by their own individuality, e.g.:-


----------



## Oldheritage

I wouldn't put it so bluntly but I get your point. They are not doing their brand image any good by producing this carbon copy. Seagull is supposed to be better than that.


----------



## isitagainstthelawtoargue

I know nothing about Chinese Watches. I went down the usual consumerist road: Casio Gs, Seikos, Citizens, then a bunch of mid level Swiss watches (Hamilton, to Oris, to Tag), until I found my groove. A sport watch: Longines Hydroconquest Automatic; A dress watch: Ebel Brasilia Automatic; and an everyday work watch: Baume and Mercier Capeland S (bought purely on Aesthetics); all on bracelets. I love each of these watches because they use each major ETA movement: 2824-2, 2892-2, and 7750. I've given up on Quartz. The smart phone serves that purpose.

Now that I've satisfied my desires with Swiss mechanical watches, I'm looking into watches with mechanical movements from non obvious brands/manufacturers. In my ignorance, I always thought of SeaGull as a movement maker but not a manufacturer. Some of the MOVAS watches look interesting to me.

What is the best Chinese mechanical/automatic watch to buy? I welcome your thoughts. Thanks for letting me participate on the forum.


----------



## Mtech

Oldheritage said:


> I wouldn't put it so bluntly but I get your point. They are not doing their brand image any good by producing this carbon copy. Seagull is supposed to be better than that.


Yes, I agree. This item was, from what I read, a special offering for a specific market - having said that I don't know if the Singapore market is more interested in copy-cat designs of esteemed brands?

It is virtually 100% hommage to the AT. I won't bore you with how it differs as that would be splitting hairs. Does it make me lust less for the real AT ? not a bit, but for now until my kids are finished University - it will scratch that WIS itch.


----------



## Mtech

isitagainstthelawtoargue said:


> I know nothing about Chinese Watches. I went down the usual consumerist road: Casio Gs, Seikos, Citizens, then a bunch of mid level Swiss watches (Hamilton, to Oris, to Tag), until I found my groove. A sport watch: Longines Hydroconquest Automatic; A dress watch: Ebel Brasilia Automatic; and an everyday work watch: Baume and Mercier Capeland S (bought purely on Aesthetics); all on bracelets. I love each of these watches because they use each major ETA movement: 2824-2, 2892-2, and 7750. I've given up on Quartz. The smart phone serves that purpose.
> 
> Now that I've satisfied my desires with Swiss mechanical watches, I'm looking into watches with mechanical movements from non obvious brands/manufacturers. In my ignorance, I always thought of SeaGull as a movement maker but not a manufacturer. Some of the MOVAS watches look interesting to me.
> 
> What is the best Chinese mechanical/automatic watch to buy? I welcome your thoughts. Thanks for letting me participate on the forum.


Nice of you to join us and keep an open mind, your chosen name would suggest that you are fond of debate...you should fit in well here!

Sea-Gull is primarily a movement maker, selling complete watches is, for them, slightly risky if they try to encroach into their own customers markets. However, I think they are also aware that their name has some cache in the market ~ perhaps they'd be foolish not to go for the gusto?

There is no best watch - too many options and opinions for concencus here or anywhere in the watch community. I could suggest that if you are interested in a very good Chinese watch company that cares about the product and the customer, Perpetual Watches is not a bad place to start. Naturally, this thread started with a Sea-Gull model, so go to their site and see if anything interests you.


----------



## Oldheritage

Just to be clear I'm not judging anyone who likes this watch, I'm not against homages or anything but I expect those from Alpha for example. If Seagull really wants to change the way "the West" looks at Chinese watchmakers they have got to stop putting their Seagull brand on everything from their most expensive tourbillons and repeaters to homage watches. IMHO it cheapens the brand and reinforces the stereotypes some have about the Chinese (xerox) watch industry...

Too bad, they have shown that they are perfectly capable of designing beautiful watches before :-(


----------



## Redeemer

Hey folks! That's a really nice discussion about different opinions on hommages and stuff like this. But to be honest I really don't give a damn .... what you think about sea gull copying the design of an omega. If you have your real omega then be happy and stop making sea gull bad without even owning it by yourself. That's a topic where you can buy yourself a sea gull which looks like a sea master. Of course it's a different thing if you can compare both watches or can tell some pros and cons of the sea gull. And again I would like to ask for the size of the case and a photo of the back of the watch.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chascomm

I'm temporarily closing this thread while it is confirmed whether or not the OP is an employee of Sea-Gull Singapore.


----------



## comdexfall

Now that the thread is open again... Can somebody tell me which is the size of the band? The case is 39 mm without the crown? Anyone got his watch already shipped?

I´m a member of the spanish forum Hablemosderelojes.com and I and other members ordered this watch some days ago.

Regards from Spain.


----------



## searover

little more photo:


----------



## Mtech

Looks great, thanks for sharing the photos.

When I get mine I plan on changing out the hands to a silver sword style, not just to further differentiate from the Omega AT, but to address my personal dislike for the hands.


----------



## comdexfall

SEAROVER, Could you tell us something about lume? A picture would be great.


----------



## arker

All watches are gone 
No chance to buy one?


----------



## asingh1977

I like this watch it has nice lines, specially the lugs. Only if the hands were not arrow-tipped. Not liking that. But still it looks awesome. And the display case back + solid bracelet links add good aesthetics and value.

Are those rates USD or SGD..?


----------



## comdexfall

asingh1977 said:


> I like this watch it has nice lines, specially the lugs. Only if the hands were not arrow-tipped. Not liking that. But still it looks awesome. And the display case back + solid bracelet links add good aesthetics and value.
> 
> Are those rates USD or SGD..?


USD!


----------



## mpalmer

Oldheritage said:


> Just to be clear I'm not judging anyone who likes this watch, I'm not against homages or anything but I expect those from Alpha for example. If Seagull really wants to change the way "the West" looks at Chinese watchmakers they have got to stop putting their Seagull brand on everything from their most expensive tourbillons and repeaters to homage watches. IMHO it cheapens the brand and reinforces the stereotypes some have about the Chinese (xerox) watch industry...
> 
> Too bad, they have shown that they are perfectly capable of designing beautiful watches before :-(


I agree with all this. However, I read that this was put out exclusively in Singapore in limited quantities in response to a local demand. Sea-Gull probably just plans to take the quick buck knowing that 99% of their market will never even see this watch. That said, I think your point is well taken.


----------



## RejZoR

I must say it looks fantastic. How much did it cost? So i can see if i might get it in the near future...


----------



## Seiko_Fan

I agree. This model is a huge disservice to the brand and, dare I say it, to owners of Seagull watches.

From a marketing angle, I suspect some kind of cultural disconnect may be taking place here. I can´t imagine why they would be so stupid.


----------



## searover

lume (12 at left, date - right)


----------



## comdexfall

searover said:


> lume (12 at left, date - right)


Thanks a lot pal!


----------



## Mtech

Seiko_Fan said:


> I agree. This model is a huge disservice to the brand and, dare I say it, to owners of Seagull watches.
> 
> From a marketing angle, I suspect some kind of cultural disconnect may be taking place here. I can´t imagine why they would be so stupid.


I think we need to stand back and consider: Did Citizen, Seiko, Orient, Ricoh, Bulova, many many others decide to make Rolex DJ and DD clones because they wanted to have such a style for their brand? or did these companies chase volume to pay the bills? Oh, but these only copied the 'bottle cap' bezel style! oh yeah that's all they were doing.

Consider the styling of the 1950's and 1960's everyone EVERYONE had a 29-34mm round dial, stick hand, dome plexi crystal, 16-18mm lugs, crown at 3, in gold plate, solid gold, or two tone...and for those at the bottom a plain stainless steel or nickle plated over brass. Did these brands all fight for the ownership of this 'generic gents' watch? Doubt it.

Now we all have grown used to having a plethora of Rolex Submariner type watches, owing inspiration for the dial, the hands, the crown, the lugs, the side profile, the date magnifier, the...the...the..you name it.

So now we have Sea Gull taking a very large inspiration from Omega and only now we cry foul??

Is it because Sea Gull had the gaul to go for special edition volume sales with a safe design as requested by a specific market? (they are supposed to be Communists !! not Capitalists!)
Is this an attack on Sea Gull that they would produce such a copy regardless of what brand is associated with the design?

Or do we want all our Sea Gull products to have a fully unique style, 100% of the time?

To this last point, I say this IMHO: (buttoning up my flame suit here) Can anyone honestly say that the complete collection of Sea Gull watches is fully unique in design and for that matter are all these designs completely wonderful and desirable in all markets? I think not. Most people would call the collection...well...homely or boring. " she has such a nice personality"

I get so tired of the rant about what is and what is not allowed for styling a watch if the designer is to avoid the minefield of hommage.

I only wish I could go back in time and patent the following:

All round dials, with diameters from 10mm to 100mm
All date at 3:00pm
All round cases
All rectangular dials with length x width from 10mm to 100mm in any combination
All rectangular cases
All stick hands
All silver hands
All gold hands
All lume applications for dials and hands
Any folding clasp for a metal bracelet made of stainless steel, gold, or any other metal.

And the biggie: I own the word 'Automatic'.

Water Resistant would be free domain, as I find it so plebian.

Rant over.


----------



## Bobby75

Sorry not impressed with that watch at all and I think it does Seagull a disservice. They have plenty of designs that are uniquely theirs but that just has the look of "Oh is that a ..... oh, guess not" About it.


----------



## Oldheritage

Well, lose Seagull and put Omega and you've got a *carbon copy*. Seagull has other models that are *inspired* by other designs, but their latest releases suggested they were moving away from the copy-paste design culture we expect from brands like Alpha. I don't mind that these watches exist, hell I own an Alpha milsub homage myself. But if you want to profile yourself as being a brand with a legacy and company culture of your own, you'd best not produce blatant homages like this one.

They have plenty of watch designs of their own they could reproduce to show some pride about their history. And, if tomorrow one of my favorite brands like Vostok would start to build watches like this one, I can guarantee you I would be crying foul as well.


----------



## jakonovski

Good watch is a good watch, and this one is a classic design well executed. Why I wouldn't want one is because the movement looks ass with the standard decoration, Seagull has some nicer stuff for sure. Might be a price thing though. 

Also, regarding Omega, their Rolex wannabe-ing is much more painful than straight up homages that know what they are. I think it was the dumb Milgauss one-up attempt that drove me over the edge. I still want a Speedy though.


----------



## Oldheritage

I consider the Rolex Submariner to be a classic design, but IMHO the aqua terra is a bit too recent to be considered a classic already.


----------



## oak1971

It's a good looking watch. As others have noted, nobody slams Seiko, Orient or the many other higher end companies that shamelessly capitalize on certain classic designs. Somehow its ok to make a multi hundred dollar or better yet multi thousand dollar "homage" watch as long as its not Chinese.


----------



## RejZoR

oak1971 said:


> It's a good looking watch. As others have noted, nobody slams Seiko, Orient or the many other higher end companies that shamelessly capitalize on certain classic designs. Somehow its ok to make a multi hundred dollar or better yet multi thousand dollar "homage" watch as long as its not Chinese.


And what makes one to be considered as exclussive original? Just look at car industry. Everyone are constantly comparing different cars and how they look like some other, yet in reality no one really gives a damn because everyone copy everyone else here and there so what's the point? There are many companies that make Submariner lookalikes but they don't look exactly the same as Submariner. There are always certain differences even when tehy are made very close. Partialy because they want thave some of their own identity or because they liked Submariner design but wanted a touch of their own design ideas.

Haven't anyone of you ever really liked something apart from one tiny thing? Maybe the makers of all the homages had the same thought?


----------



## mmacleodbrown

Yay - mine arrived today 
I know this is a stupid question, but how do I change the date?
I get the furthest postion out on the crown is time
The next one in if I move it one way moves the date forward, but if I move it the other way it sounds like it is winding the watch. It only seems to move the date by one as well.
Apologise if it is silly, but I don't want to break anything first time out...


----------



## Mtech

First step out from unscrewing the crown should be manual winding, next step is date change, last step is time change. In my experience, there can be little distinction from one step to the next ~ so expect a bit of fiddling to get it sorted. Just be careful about setting the date when the watch is between the hours 8:00pm and 2:00am. I think it best to pull crown out to the last step, wind the crown around to confirm when the date changes. This will allow you to determine when it is safe to make the date changes.

Have fun!


----------



## Somewhat

How much is shipping on these bad boys? I hope they do another run-- I'd love to get me one in blue!


----------



## WnS

2 things make me feel uneasy.

1. Sea-gull is doing a near copy, then again, they also did that with the JLC Master Control and no one has complained.
2. If Sea-gull can sell this for $130, what is Omega providing that warrants the $4500 price tag?

I've now noticed some subtle differences: the placement of the date, hour hand spikey vs truncated, lume glows green vs blue, movement (duh!).


----------



## mmacleodbrown

Mtech said:


> In my experience, there can be little distinction from one step to the next ~ so expect a bit of fiddling to get it sorted.


You were so right about it being fiddly, but I got there in the end, so thanks for your help.
It is a nice watch, looks good on my wrist, initially seems accurate, will do just fine as a daily beater for me, and for the price, Im more than happy.


----------



## seikooo

I only wish I could go back in time and patent the following:

All round dials, with diameters from 10mm to 100mm
All date at 3:00pm
All round cases
All rectangular dials with length x width from 10mm to 100mm in any combination
All rectangular cases
All stick hands
All silver hands
All gold hands
All lume applications for dials and hands
Any folding clasp for a metal bracelet made of stainless steel, gold, or any other metal.

And the biggie: I own the word 'Automatic'.
Good one~~~


----------



## Mtech

WnS said:


> 2 things make me feel uneasy.
> 
> 1. Sea-gull is doing a near copy, then again, they also did that with the JLC Master Control and no one has complained.
> 2. If Sea-gull can sell this for $130, what is Omega providing that warrants the $4500 price tag?
> 
> I've now noticed some subtle differences: the placement of the date, hour hand spikey vs truncated, lume glows green vs blue, movement (duh!).


Visually there might not be too much to differentiate the Omega from the Sea Gull, but the movement in the Omega is FAR FAR superior. The Omega has the co-axial escapement, twin barrels for the mainspring and could be expected to last, with maintenance and ongoing supply of replacement parts, not less than 100 years.

The Sea Gull might last 20-50 years with some maintenance, or routine replacement of the movement as needed, and if available. Does the Sea Gull represent the highest level of Horology? I don't think so, but it might not be much worse in terms of actual performance relative to the Omega. If you commute to work in a Kia, vs a Mercedes, does the trip differ?

FWIW, the Omega is still a good value in its category, when you weigh in the full content. Having said that, not everyone will see the value in content that lies below the surface.


----------



## Martin_B

WnS said:


> 2 things make me feel uneasy.
> 
> 1. Sea-gull is doing a near copy, then again, they also did that with the JLC Master Control and no one has complained.
> 2. If Sea-gull can sell this for $130, what is Omega providing that warrants the $4500 price tag?
> 
> I've now noticed some subtle differences: the placement of the date, hour hand spikey vs truncated, lume glows green vs blue, movement (duh!).


Actually I complained. When I bought my M177s, I was very happy. Only later I found out it was a near copy of the Master Control and was really disappointed thinking I had a nice original watch.
Don't get me wrong, I don't mind homages, but I was happy the Big Three manufacturers were moving away and going towards their own styling. This would really help in getting more international acceptance. Now they fall back into the rip-off category together with the Parnisses, Alpha, but also brands like Steinhart and Precista.

I have to admit I still love my M177








(note the date window is places next to the three, and does not replace the number, as in the original. Still a copy :-()


----------



## WnS

Mtech said:


> Visually there might not be too much to differentiate the Omega from the Sea Gull, but the movement in the Omega is FAR FAR superior. The Omega has the co-axial escapement, twin barrels for the mainspring and could be expected to last, with maintenance and ongoing supply of replacement parts, not less than 100 years.
> 
> The Sea Gull might last 20-50 years with some maintenance, or routine replacement of the movement as needed, and if available. Does the Sea Gull represent the highest level of Horology? I don't think so, but it might not be much worse in terms of actual performance relative to the Omega. If you commute to work in a Kia, vs a Mercedes, does the trip differ?
> 
> FWIW, the Omega is still a good value in its category, when you weigh in the full content. Having said that, not everyone will see the value in content that lies below the surface.


You're not wrong. Prestige aside, the movement on the Omega is far prettier and more robust. But for me, it's hard to justify spending $5000 on 'just a watch' ... maybe when I get wealthier.


----------



## Chascomm

I wonder if the reaction against the M177 was not as strong because the JLC Master Control is lacking any (I mean _any_) really distinctive stylistic elements or combination of stylistic elements. It is simply a really excellent example of the classic 1950s/early 60s gentleman's watch slightly scaled up to a 21st century man's size. There were dozens of watches back in the day by Tissot, Orient, Poljot, Westclox, etc, etc, etc which looked just the same, with those dart hour markers with separate lume dots, rounded numerals, sword hands... etc. Consider how much the M177 contributed to the WuYi homage and remember how some people who were less familiar with Chinese watches said it reminded them of other watches of more recent vintage than the original WuYi?

By contrast, the Aqua Terra is far more distinctive. The typically Omega case style on its own would not distinguish it due to much imitation of those lugs by other makers over the years, but those sword hands with arrow tip on the minutes and skinny lume stripe on the hours, especially when combined with those hour markers, chapter ring and vertical stripe texture...

Consider this Rodina:










First impression? 'Yet another Aqua Terra homage'. Now imagine it with a different set of hands (those from the M177 perhaps)? Still 'Omega influenced' but it gains a bit more of its own character, and we're more inclined to notice that beautiful date window.

A little difference is all it takes.


----------



## Somewhat

I'm actually really digging that Rodina... where could one pick it up? If it's in the same affordable price range as the Sea-Gull Seamaster homage then that's a deal and a half!


----------



## Triton9

Mtech said:


> Yes, I agree. This item was, from what I read, a special offering for a specific market - having said that I don't know if the Singapore market is more interested in copy-cat designs of esteemed brands?
> 
> It is virtually 100% hommage to the AT. I won't bore you with how it differs as that would be splitting hairs. Does it make me lust less for the real AT ? not a bit, but for now until my kids are finished University - it will scratch that WIS itch.


No, it not 100% homage. Just looking at the date position. One can easily distinguish Aqua Terra and Sea gull. Haha..

Anyway, if this watch comes at a price of USD 158. It's a real steal. I trust Seagull Brand quality.


----------



## arktika1148

The white dial looks nice...good job it hasn't got blue hands/markers or bread and cheese forever


----------



## Mtech

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1233407
> 
> The white dial looks nice...good job it hasn't got blue hands/markers or bread and cheese forever


I agree on both points, but what does that expression ' bread and cheese forever' mean? got me curious...


----------



## gagnello

Oldheritage said:


> Well, lose Seagull and put Omega and you've got a *carbon copy*. Seagull has other models that are *inspired* by other designs, but their latest releases suggested they were moving away from the copy-paste design culture we expect from brands like Alpha. I don't mind that these watches exist, hell I own an Alpha milsub homage myself. But if you want to profile yourself as being a brand with a legacy and company culture of your own, you'd best not produce blatant homages like this one.
> 
> They have plenty of watch designs of their own they could reproduce to show some pride about their history. And, if tomorrow one of my favorite brands like Vostok would start to build watches like this one, I can guarantee you I would be crying foul as well.


Absolutely this. Well said.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## arktika1148

Mtech said:


> I agree on both points, but what does that expression ' bread and cheese forever' mean? got me curious...


 Sorry mate, spent up so much have to live on 'bread 'n cheese'


----------



## Mtech

I got my Sea Gull Sea Master today, no time for photos yet, but I have some basic dimensions: 39.17mm case width, 18mm lugs and 12.32mm thick.

I wish it was a bit larger diameter, but it works. BTW, I have a 7.5" wrist and this watch fits me, just loose enough ~ I would not take out any link. The leather strap that came with the watch as a 'freebie' is sort of cheap looking. If you have a bigger wrist than me, you might NOT fit this model on the metal bracelet.

I have noticed that there are some rough marks on the bracelet ends at the folding clasp, nothing that wouldn't buff out, but it is a bit disappointing.
When I get more time I will try to post a review with proper photos.


----------



## mowork

Mtech said:


> I got my Sea Gull Sea Master today, no time for photos yet, but I have some basic dimensions: 39.17mm case width, 18mm lugs and 12.32mm thick.
> 
> I wish it was a bit larger diameter, but it works. BTW, I have a 7.5" wrist and this watch fits me, just loose enough ~ I would not take out any link. The leather strap that came with the watch as a 'freebie' is sort of cheap looking. If you have a bigger wrist than me, you might NOT fit this model on the metal bracelet.
> 
> I have noticed that there are some rough marks on the bracelet ends at the folding clasp, nothing that wouldn't buff out, but it is a bit disappointing.
> When I get more time I will try to post a review with proper photos.


I have one on the way so I'm definitely looking forward to your review. Bummed to hear about the rough marks on the bracelet, though.


----------



## Slant

The date window doesn't seem right to me. It's too close to the centre of the dial. It would look much more proportional if the window is further out to the edge of the dial. I guess it would cost more to manufacturer different date wheels specifically for this model.


----------



## oak1971

I'd get one. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## Skeptical

For those who ordered, did you get any confirmation prior to shipping notification? I placed my order and the PayPal transaction went through, but I am not sure the order went through on the site.


----------



## twintop

I received an email when the watch was shipped including tracking number.
I placed my order on friday evening and got the email on monday.


----------



## DiverBob

For $129 USD... It's a no brainer. I ordered one in white dial as no other colors in stock. Personally, I like the looks of this watch and I could care less if Hans made it, or Tan made it. 200m automatic from Seagull with cool looks to boot. Done deal. As I have mentioned in the past...It is not my job to assist Omega in their endeavors. I am not on the Swiss payroll and hence, I have NO allegiance. I refuse to get caught up in the group-think politics when it comes to being "cool" and loyal to a company in Switzerland. Love Omega, have owned about 5 in the past... I also love nice looking watches for $129 that do it all with the exception of making me really really "cool." To those of you that like this "homage," go for it...Not everyone wants to pay for celebrity ads and such. ~ Bond ;P

Update: Confirmed with David @ Sea Gull that the earlier white dialed versions were only 5ATM WR. The new white dials will now also be 20ATMs.


----------



## Mtech

Slant said:


> The date window doesn't seem right to me. It's too close to the centre of the dial. It would look much more proportional if the window is further out to the edge of the dial. I guess it would cost more to manufacturer different date wheels specifically for this model.


I don't find the date too close to the centre, but what I wish was that they made the date window slightly wider! Reading the date is not easy. I see that because the date is 'standing-up' at the 6 o'clock position, there is alot of white background on either side of the number before the next number is visible, so they could have made the window wider and the font larger for us old guys (

Keeping excellent time so far, at about 18 hours on the wrist. The lume is not good, very little and not long lasting. I will swap out the ugly AT hands for Silver Swords as soon as possible.


----------



## comdexfall

twintop said:


> I received an email when the watch was shipped including tracking number.
> I placed my order on friday evening and got the email on monday.


Can you tell which colour did you ordered?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hosemg12

Ordered a blue one on 17 Sep, e-mail with tracking # received on 18 Sep and arrived in West Virginia on a mountaintop on 27 Sep..no complaints so far, and over the first 3 days it was averaging +2 sec a day checking against the official U.S. Time Clock which has now apparently been furloughed along with me..


----------



## mmacleodbrown

Been wearing mine for a week now, perfectly happy with it, haven't checked its accuracy yet, will have to have a look at it over the coming days and report back


----------



## arker

To owners: Please could you post some photos of your black or blue model?
I'm waiting for the next restock but I can't decide between this two colors.


----------



## Mtech

The blue dial is like the colour of old Levi's 501 jeans, it is a light, soft blue. The photos of the blue dial watch in the first posting in this thread are not colour correct IMHO. It is not a cobalt blue at all, much softer shade.


----------



## DiverBob

For the money spent... I'd be pissed at Omega and Clooney.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/my-aqua-terra-stopped-running-overnight-send-repair-349569.html


----------



## spacetimefabric

Seconding the request for photos of black and blue dials.


----------



## Raist1

I've registered to post the pictures of my new chinese.
























































I've change the strap but the one that I'm going to use is an oiled one like this:


----------



## comdexfall

Hi Raist1!

Welcome to WUS. These are really beautiful watches, I´m still waiting for David to ship my watch. 

See you in this forum ...or another!


----------



## Ed.YANG

DiverBob said:


> For the money spent... I'd be pissed at Omega and Clooney.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/my-aqua-terra-stopped-running-overnight-send-repair-349569.html


might be a little irrelevant, but in Singapore, in recent years, there had been numbers of cases where beemers burst into flames while on the road and they still seems to be unable to find where's wrong.
Even prestigious labels will have lemon produce.


----------



## John Price

Rats. Missed out on this one. If any of you who bought the blue dialed version decide it's not for you and want to sell please drop me a line.

John


----------



## Skippy4000

I'm also looking for the blue dial with a bracelet. Didn't see any on the website. 

Thanks,
William


----------



## Somewhat

Hey John just e-mail them on their site seagull.sg and ask to be put on a reserve list. I'm on it, and because I registered price for me is $120+shipping to Canada (like $10) and not only are they reserving a spot for me, they're gonna throw in a free strap (it comes on a bracelet as standard, btw)

Seriously, props to Seagull


----------



## John Price

Thanks Somewhat,

Just filled in the reserve form (comes up when you attempt to order the watch). We'll see if/when they produce more.

John


----------



## comdexfall

David (the owner of seagull.sg) told me a few hours ago that tomorrow he will go to the Singapore Customs to pick up more PO watches from the Seagull factory (from China i suppose).I think he will have more stock very soon.


----------



## jklfafa

i'm ordering one as soon as its available. Checking the website every hour


----------



## spacetimefabric

Any member pics of the black dial version?


----------



## DiverBob

Raist1 said:


> I've registered to post the pictures of my new chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've change the strap but the one that I'm going to use is an oiled one like this:


$129 Automatic Seagull...200m water resistant=Bargain! I am on the reserve list for the blue as well. My white dialed version should be here in about a week


----------



## comdexfall

New stock of blue watches! David just shipped mine, so he has picked up the watches from customs as told me yesterday.


----------



## Marcelchia

Hi guys, 

I have to order from the net? Can I go to their people park outlet to buy?


----------



## Ed.YANG

Marcelchia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have to order from the net? Can I go to their people park outlet to buy?


SEAGULL SG's Peoples Park outlet had closed for a certain period of time.
Go to ADELPHI intead, address can be found in their webpage.


----------



## hosemg12

I'm liking it..maybe I'll put the real deal on my "Things to buy when I'm filthy rich or lose my mind" list


----------



## russny2000

Hi. Is it really 39mm?


----------



## Mtech

39.18mm for mine. 18mm lugs.


----------



## dribs

hmmm if there's stock, still waiting for a reply coz i put myself on the reserve list


----------



## corn cob kid

Dang, can't believe I missed out on this 
(yea, I'm still around)

(EDIT: I just sent a request to see if they have any more coming in....)


----------



## arker

seikooo said:


> View attachment 1224139
> 
> View attachment 1224141


Just for confirm: this is the black one, isn't it?


----------



## corn cob kid

arker said:


> Just for confirm: this is the black one, isn't it?


That looks like the blue dial model.


----------



## DiverBob

Found these on a Spanish forum... I have a white dial incoming this week as the blue were all gone.


----------



## cameronma

Nice watch,very beautiful


----------



## samdwich

comdexfall said:


> New stock of blue watches! David just shipped mine, so he has picked up the watches from customs as told me yesterday.


Seems they are not online yet or they are meant to be sold outside of the Web store?

Enviado desde mi GT-N5110 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## kapp'n

samdwich said:


> Seems they are not online yet or they are meant to be sold outside of the Web store?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N5110 usando Tapatalk 4


They were briefly in stock when I checked around midnight last night. By this morning, they were out of stock again


----------



## comdexfall

samdwich said:


> Seems they are not online yet or they are meant to be sold outside of the Web store?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N5110 usando Tapatalk 4


Yesterday there was at last one unit of the blue one in stock. It was sold some minutes after.


----------



## Somewhat

You'd think that, given all the demand, they'd at least say if and when they're making more.


----------



## corn cob kid

Somewhat said:


> You'd think that, given all the demand, they'd at least say if and when they're making more.


Keep in mind they are just a dealer and they get what Seagull produces. They may not even know if they can get more yet and are still trying to get more or be on a waiting list for more.

On that same note, I sent them an email today to directly ask. I saw some things on their site that indicated they would get more; nothing definitive just conjecture on some comments I saw. I'll post back if/when I hear something.


----------



## samdwich

Thanks that will be appreciated since it is been strange me and many more are on a wait list its sad that they didn't even let us know a small batch was online a couple days ago.

I really want one of those watches


----------



## corn cob kid

Heard back from David, I had asked him if it was ok to share the response with some other watch collectors:



> Hi,
> 
> Yes we will have more coming, and its totally Ok to share the information. and I will let you know once there are new stock coming
> 
> Thanks fro your support, Thanks!
> 
> David


I had asked about all three colors, he didn't say one way or the other but it looks like all three will be back in stock since he didn't say one way or the other.

We just need to be patient. (yea, right).


----------



## Somewhat

corn cob kid said:


> Heard back from David, I had asked him if it was ok to share the response with some other watch collectors:
> 
> I had asked about all three colors, he didn't say one way or the other but it looks like all three will be back in stock since he didn't say one way or the other.
> 
> We just need to be patient. (yea, right).


When you think about it, it's funny how little we have considering our chosen passion.


----------



## corn cob kid

Somewhat said:


> When you think about it, it's funny how little we have considering our chosen passion.


Ah, but we collect "watches", not "time"


----------



## Pawl_Buster

corn cob kid said:


> Heard back from David, I had asked him if it was ok to share the response with some other watch collectors:
> 
> I had asked about all three colors, he didn't say one way or the other but it looks like all three will be back in stock since he didn't say one way or the other.
> 
> We just need to be patient. (yea, right).


I found a long time ago that if more than one question is asked in an e-mail; you have to itemize them or you will only get one answered. It's actually better to send one e-mail with each question


----------



## tako_watch

I was told to be on the lookout next week, but I was asking specifically on the Black one.


----------



## hchj

Wow,that looks almost the same as the AT 8500. Great watch!

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abangr

For those wanting one of these, I just noticed they have new stock for black at the moment.


----------



## Pakz

abangr said:


> For those wanting one of these, I just noticed they have new stock for black at the moment.


Yop, I also noticed and guess what... I ordered one. I wanted the blue one, but well, the thread still has no pics of the black one so I had to get one to take photos !


----------



## makitmama

Bought a black, want a blue... Looks like all the family is getting watches this December!


----------



## TSheaZ28

I bought a white one, and it just arrived today. This is a great watch for just over $100. Has a nice size and feel to it. Reminds me a lot of my SARB035.


----------



## DiverBob

Ordered black as well just now. White one set to arrive this week.


----------



## DiverBob

TSheaZ28 said:


> I bought a white one, and it just arrived today. This is a great watch for just over $100. Has a nice size and feel to it. Reminds me a lot of my SARB035.


Add some pictures


----------



## TSheaZ28

Here are some quick pictures with my cell phone
Initial impressions are good. The bracelet is ok, a little noisier then I expected, and barely fit the way it came with no extra links. They did supply an extra leather band, but I like bracelets. The fit and finish is quite nice with the bracelet being just ok. For an automatic with hand winding and a sapphire crystal for a tad over $100, this makes a great everyday watch. For the wrist shot sake, I have fairly large wrists, so it may look small.


----------



## DiverBob

TSheaZ28 said:


> Here are some quick pictures with my cell phone
> Initial impressions are good. The bracelet is ok, a little noisier then I expected, and barely fit the way it came with no extra links. They did supply an extra leather band, but I like bracelets. The fit and finish is quite nice with the bracelet being just ok. For an automatic with hand winding and a sapphire crystal for a tad over $100, this makes a great everyday watch. For the wrist shot sake, I have fairly large wrists, so it may look small.


Looks great! Looking forward to my white dial.


----------



## cameronma

Really very beautiful,like sea master. I hope SeaGull will have more and more self design,not just like even copy


----------



## corn cob kid

cameronma said:


> Really very beautiful,like sea master. I hope SeaGull will have more and more self design,not just like even copy


I really don't think this was intended to be sold outside of Asia. It would not surprise me if they did a run of these based on demand over there. There are Seagulls that never see the market outside of Asia. Orient Watches has a similar thing and so does Seiko.


----------



## TSheaZ28

Just a heads up to everyone, I barely hit the crystal of mine today on the bathroom door knob, and the crystal cracked on me. I contacted David to see if replacement crystals are available. Just be careful everyone, baby it!


----------



## corn cob kid

TSheaZ28 said:


> Just a heads up to everyone, I barely hit the crystal of mine today on the bathroom door knob, and the crystal cracked on me. I contacted David to see if replacement crystals are available. Just be careful everyone, baby it!


Supposed to be a sapphire crystal. It can crack but its rare.


----------



## TSheaZ28

I guess I must have hit it just right. I have hit this door knob with some other watches with no damage what so ever, but this time it cracked right between 5 and 6, right at the bezel.


----------



## corn cob kid

TSheaZ28 said:


> I guess I must have hit it just right. I have hit this door knob with some other watches with no damage what so ever, but this time it cracked right between 5 and 6, right at the bezel.


No matter what, that has got to suck.


----------



## Mtech

So sorry for this to happen so soon after arrival! what a pi$$er.

Sapphire is very resistant to scratches, but can not take the rough and tumble of a mineral crystal ~ the sapphire is much more likely to shatter. Having the dome on our Sea gull AT's is not helping the situation (

Keep us posted about a replacement from Sea Gull SG.


----------



## balzebub

corn cob kid said:


> I really don't think this was intended to be sold outside of Asia. It would not surprise me if they did a run of these based on demand over there. There are Seagulls that never see the market outside of Asia. Orient Watches has a similar thing and so does Seiko.


Ironic but I think seagull actually doesn't have much if any of a following here in singapore where David is based?


----------



## TSheaZ28

Mtech said:


> So sorry for this to happen so soon after arrival! what a pi$$er.
> 
> Sapphire is very resistant to scratches, but can not take the rough and tumble of a mineral crystal ~ the sapphire is much more likely to shatter. Having the dome on our Sea gull AT's is not helping the situation (
> 
> Keep us posted about a replacement from Sea Gull SG.


I have not heard back from David yet, hopefully this evening he will reply. Hopefully this watch isn't so new that they do not have extra stock. I'll keep everyone posted when I do get an answer.


----------



## comdexfall

TSheaZ28 said:


> I have not heard back from David yet, hopefully this evening he will reply. Hopefully this watch isn't so new that they do not have extra stock. I'll keep everyone posted when I do get an answer.


Keep contacting him. It took me two or three email to get a reply from him.


----------



## dribs

was wondering if anyone knows chinese, whether Taobao has it listed?


----------



## TSheaZ28

I got a reply back from David last night and he is trying to get pricing and availability of the crystal. Hopefully it doesn't take weeks to hear back from them.


----------



## balzebub

dribs said:


> was wondering if anyone knows chinese, whether Taobao has it listed?


No this particular seagull model is not listed on seagull's official webstore on tian mao.


----------



## DiverBob

Just arrived. LOVE the dial work. It is 6.7 X prettier in person. I know the blue dial sold like hot cakes and I had no option but to buy the white...I am glad I did. This white dial is impeccable.

Allow me to summarize: Classic 39.5mm SS case, hacking/winding ST16 Seagull automatic movement, dual clasp solid SS bracelet, slightly domed sapphire crystal, beautiful dial, hands and applied indices to boot. All for just $129 total to my door. Yea, I feel like a genius on this snag. Waiting on black dial to arrive next week.


----------



## tako_watch

My first Seagull...arrived today and I am impressed.
Nice big ~7mm crown...gotta love it. A little gritty to turn... but a run with waxed dental floss fixed it.
No complaints at this time...and I can get into the water with it. I may not trust it to go too deep tho.
Will have the Black also maybe next week...the White does have a nice look.
hmm stocking stuffers for myself or others?


----------



## DiverBob

tako_watch said:


> My first Seagull...arrived today and I am impressed.
> Nice big ~7mm crown...gotta love it. A little gritty to turn... but a run with waxed dental floss fixed it.
> No complaints at this time...and I can get into the water with it. I may not trust it to go too deep tho.
> Will have the Black also maybe next week...the White does have a nice look.
> hmm stocking stuffers for myself or others?


GREAT pictures! Will be lurking for that blue over the next few weeks for sure.


----------



## tako_watch

DiverBob...do the hands blend/bling in too much, to make telling time with the white dial difficult...especially quick glances?


----------



## DiverBob

Hi, they are they are quite shiny/reflective so they it works. A quick glance will do.


----------



## Okapi001

Any comment about the lume?


----------



## Pakz

Okapi001 said:


> Any comment about the lume?


I don't remember at which page it was mentioned, and don't feel like re-reading everything, but it's been described as "poor" or "not great". Anyway, I'd say don't expect a torch!


----------



## DiverBob

Okapi001 said:


> Any comment about the lume?


 Lume is so so. I was not expecting any lume and to my surprise there was some glow when I entered a dark room. Nothing to jump around about but...It's there.


----------



## abangr

How long does it take from payment to shipping?
Mine was ordered in the weekend, but not yet shipped.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mowork

abangr said:


> How long does it take from payment to shipping?
> Mine was ordered in the weekend, but not yet shipped
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I think it took mine 2 or 3 days before it shipped.


----------



## Pakz

abangr said:


> How long does it take from payment to shipping?
> Mine was ordered in the weekend, but not yet shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Same here... ordered on Saturday and still no signs or shipment.
Well, I'm not too bothered, since I was not counting on getting it anytime soon, given the uncertainty on the shipping delays/customs etc.
Still, would be nice to know it is "in the mail" since it cannot arrive if it has not left ;-)


----------



## Skeptical

I ordered on a Wednesday (Oct 2) and received my shipping info the following Monday (Oct 7).


----------



## DiverBob

Took about 10 days from Singapore to my door.


----------



## Redeemer

Hey folks. Can someone tell me if the endlinks are solide?


----------



## DiverBob

Redeemer said:


> Hey folks. Can someone tell me if the endlinks are solide?


 Yes, they are solid endlinks.


----------



## BigBluefish

The black dialed version is in stock. For $129 shipped, I could not resist. Just ordered. With luck, I'll see it by the 25th. If it turns out I like it, maybe I'll grab a white or blue one, but the black should be the most versatile, I think. I'm not sure how I feel about the whole homage thing. I mean, it's very close to an Omega AT. I've held off getting another watch I really like the appearance and value of, the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military, because aside from the case size, it's a virtual milsub clone. I've also been wanting a Sea-Gull 819.351, even though it is very close to the JLC Master Control. I'm not bothered by that, because I didn't even know there was such a watch as the JLC MC until well after I'd discovered the Sea-Gull. And, frankly, I doubt anyone I'm likely to come in contact with would have even heard of the Master Control, and certainly wouldn't have a clue what it looked like. But this AT-ish Sea-Gull, well, Omega ATs are pretty common, and easily recognizable. Then again, virtually no one ever looks at your watch. So, I like the way it looks, I need a second versatile watch that I can pair with a button-down shirt and sports coat, and homage be danged, I bought it. I am a bit sceptical of the 200 M WR claim, and maybe that sapphire crystal isn't very thick. I mean, what can you reasonably expect for $129? Even at the "retail price" listed what is it $369? - I'm not so sure. But I have another Sea-Gull, the WUYI which I got from US Sea-Gull, and with which I am very happy. That's a heck of a nice watch for <$200. So I took a chance on this one. I'll report back when it shows up. Sorry for the run-on paragraph, my browser is being finicky today.


----------



## Ed P.

BigBluefish said:


> The black dialed version is in stock. For $129 shipped, I could not resist. Just ordered. With luck, I'll see it by the 25th. If it turns out I like it, maybe I'll grab a white or blue one, but the black should be the most versatile, I think. I'm not sure how I feel about the whole homage thing. I mean, it's very close to an Omega AT. I've held off getting another watch I really like the appearance and value of, the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military, because aside from the case size, it's a virtual milsub clone. I've also been wanting a Sea-Gull 819.351, even though it is very close to the JLC Master Control. I'm not bothered by that, because I didn't even know there was such a watch as the JLC MC until well after I'd discovered the Sea-Gull. And, frankly, I doubt anyone I'm likely to come in contact with would have even heard of the Master Control, and certainly wouldn't have a clue what it looked like. But this AT-ish Sea-Gull, well, Omega ATs are pretty common, and easily recognizable. Then again, virtually no one ever looks at your watch. So, I like the way it looks, I need a second versatile watch that I can pair with a button-down shirt and sports coat, and homage be danged, I bought it. I am a bit sceptical of the 200 M WR claim, and maybe that sapphire crystal isn't very thick. I mean, what can you reasonably expect for $129? Even at the "retail price" listed what is it $369? - I'm not so sure. But I have another Sea-Gull, the WUYI which I got from US Sea-Gull, and with which I am very happy. That's a heck of a nice watch for <$200. So I took a chance on this one. I'll report back when it shows up. Sorry for the run-on paragraph, my browser is being finicky today.


Apparently they are sold out of all but the black dial,although you can get on the waiting list for the other color dials. If you don't mine my asking, how much is shipping to the U.S., and what are the shipping options?


----------



## Skeptical

Cost includes shipping. I didn't see any options.


----------



## Okapi001

Shipping is $10 and the watch itself $119 (for registered users).


----------



## tako_watch

Okapi001 said:


> Any comment about the lume?


although it is not a Seiko...it really is not bad.
First off the lume paint doesn't have much surface area on the indices or hands.
Properly "torched"...1 minute say under a 20 PL bulb or about 75 wattage, the lume is bright and the dial is readable with just a little fade the first hour. But don't expect to see the second hand at all. At three hours...had to get up to go BR...it is still enough to tell the time easily. So in my book that is not bad at all...


----------



## Ed P.

Thanks, I just wanted to be sure that EMS wasn't available for a few bucks more.
Ed P.


----------



## Skeptical

My white dial model arrived today. For the price, I won't complain, and on the wrist it looks good, but I do think the bracelet is pretty shoddy, with some imperfections that give it the look of cheap cast metal. I'm not a fan of the crown action. Loose at the time and date settings, but feels like it's winding even while screwing it down. But the dial is stunning, and the display caseback is nice. I expect I'll hang on to it for a while. Had a tough time taking pictures due to glare, but here's a couple of shots:


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Skeptical said:


> My white dial model arrived today. For the price, I won't complain, and on the wrist it looks good, but I do think the bracelet is pretty shoddy, with some imperfections that give it the look of cheap cast metal. I'm not a fan of the crown action. Loose at the time and date settings, but feels like it's winding even while screwing it down. But the dial is stunning, and the display caseback is nice. I expect I'll hang on to it for a while. Had a tough time taking pictures due to glare, but here's a couple of shots:
> 
> View attachment 1254074
> 
> View attachment 1254075


That crown action is fairly typical of the ST-16. I have it in a couple of Alpha subs and it stopped doing the winding while screwing the crown in after a couple of times and work as it should now. There is nothing that can be done about the imprecise setting positions of the crown; it's just the nature of the beast.

I'm surprised that Sea-Gull is actually putting the ST-16 into it's own watches any more. It has been suggested that Tianjin had off loaded production and sale of this calibre to other plants an for third party watches.

Still; I guess for the price, we shouldn't expect to find an ST2130 in it ;-)


----------



## fortriu

Skeptical said:


> My white dial model arrived today. For the price, I won't complain, and on the wrist it looks good, but I do think the bracelet is pretty shoddy, with some imperfections that give it the look of cheap cast metal. I'm not a fan of the crown action. Loose at the time and date settings, but feels like it's winding even while screwing it down. But the dial is stunning, and the display caseback is nice. I expect I'll hang on to it for a while. Had a tough time taking pictures due to glare, but here's a couple of shots:
> 
> View attachment 1254074
> 
> View attachment 1254075


Boy is she pretty. Missed out on the white one, and they said they will restock white + blue next month  If you decide to let go of yours soon, dibs! 

I've ordered the black one too, so hopefully soon


----------



## Pakz

Humm...
I ordered the black one last Saturday and I still have received no new regarding shipping... I'm slowly starting to wonder whether it too was out of stock and we're waiting for the the reassort...

Any shipping info for those who ordered the black dial model recently?


----------



## Okapi001

I've ordered the black one 2 days ago, current status confirmed, unshipped.


----------



## DiverBob

The ST-16 is doing a *great* job as far as accuracy and beauty is concerned...
No complaints from me there.

The bracelet however, is the weakest link... Literally. 
Some of the links are prone to coming undone. In my case only one was suspect and after some pulling, it did indeed separate completely... I would perhaps NOT take too many chances with this bracelet. Hence, removed and waiting on a new strap. Some have gotten free straps sent along with their orders. 


A push pin is all that was holding the end link to the rest of the bracelet...


The thought of this pretty watch flying off my wrist is not comforting. Now to shop for a decent strap. What color??
20mm straps I have laying around are too wide but figured I'd see how they sorta look.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

DiverBob said:


> The ST-16 is doing a *great* job as far as accuracy and beauty is concerned...No complaints from me there  The bracelet however, is the weakest link... Literally.
> 
> Upon polishing the bracelet a bit... I noticed the links are prone to coming undone. I would perhaps NOT take too many chances with this bracelet.
> 
> 
> A push pin is all that was holding the end link to the rest of the bracelet...
> 
> 
> The thought of this pretty watch flying off my wrist is not comforting. Now to shop for a decent strap. What color??
> 20mm straps I have laying around are too wide but figured I'd see how they sorta look.


Yes, the ST-16 is capabale of incredible timekeeping accuracy. I have one that I ran a 30 day test on and it maintained just a smidge over one second daily average during that time!

We've seen these self exploding bracelets before :-( Fortunately not too often; likely because many folks replace them with leather, rubber or nylon straps).


----------



## DiverBob

Yes, this seagull is VERY accurate thus far. Definitely within the +-5sec per day. The bracelet appears to be a throw away. Not a problem as I tend to favor straps a bit more; I find they highlight the watchcase more.


----------



## Skeptical

I love bracelets, and even if this one is subpar, I hope it holds up for a while.


----------



## mleok

Pakz said:


> Humm...
> I ordered the black one last Saturday and I still have received no new regarding shipping... I'm slowly starting to wonder whether it too was out of stock and we're waiting for the the reassort...
> 
> Any shipping info for those who ordered the black dial model recently?


I have the same issue, and was wondering exactly the same thing. I left them a message on their website, and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Skeptical said:


> I love bracelets, and even if this one is subpar, I hope it holds up for a while.


You really can't lose until/if it breaks :-!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

mleok said:


> I have the same issue, and was wondering exactly the same thing. I left them a message on their website, and haven't heard back yet.


I imagine that since the OP of this thread posted his original link to the seller and the watch; that they are completely snowed under with e-mail requests.
Understandably, the seller has gone through two batches already and is waiting for the next one...it's going to take time for them to respond to all the people who want one of these homages.

Don't be surprised if there is an unexpected jump in price :-d


----------



## canadian300zx

Hmm I just ordered the Black dial Sea-Master this evening the Quantity on the pages said 30 in stock still, White an Blue are still out of stock. Had been debating weather or not to pull the trigger an order one for the last 2 days, but either way if I have to wait a big for a re stock its worth it to get one of these while they are available.

Sean


----------



## Pakz

Yeah.
The weird thing is that the site says "30 left" for the black now. Well it said exactly the same thing when I ordered one just a week ago.
I just sent them a mail to see what's going on. I'm OK with waiting a bit, but I'd like to know, and would have liked even more to be told right from the bat...


----------



## Pakz

And I just got a mail from Seagull Singapore... They've just shipped my watch today and told me they're suffering from delays due to the large amount of orders lately ;-)


----------



## Ford.

According to the pics on the seagull.sg site, the black dial version has a different (wrong) crown. Can anyone who received their black version confirm if the crown is similar to the white/blue (hence Aqua Terra style) crown, or if the black has this dud looking crown?


----------



## Daboryder

My white one was shipped on the eighth, no update on tracking, still hasn't arrived. When it touches Canadian soil, Canada Post will update its status, then it will take two or three days to get here from Richmond, BC.


----------



## DiverBob

canadian300zx said:


> Hmm I just ordered the Black dial Sea-Master this evening the Quantity on the pages said 30 in stock still, White an Blue are still out of stock. Had been debating weather or not to pull the trigger an order one for the last 2 days, but either way if I have to wait a big for a re stock its worth it to get one of these while they are available.
> 
> Sean


I ordered almost a week ago when the stock read 30 and it still reads 30... Going to ask them if in fact they have the black in stock...


----------



## makitmama

I ordered on 10/13- showed on the website as confirmed, not shipped this whole time. Today, an email with a tracking number and an apology for the delay in shipping 'due to large number of orders'.
YEAH!!


----------



## DiverBob

Ford. said:


> According to the pics on the seagull.sg site, the black dial version has a different (wrong) crown. Can anyone who received their black version confirm if the crown is similar to the white/blue (hence Aqua Terra style) crown, or if the black has this dud looking crown?
> 
> View attachment 1255849


Crown is different but does not look bad at all


----------



## mleok

DiverBob said:


> Crown is different but does not look bad at all


From a functional perspective, I prefer coin edged crowns.


----------



## marco escobar

This is absolutely beautiful...I think this should be my "first" Seagull if I can get one.


----------



## BigBluefish

I've ordered a black-dialed Sea Master (okay, we really need to come up with a name for this watch) and since I've read some horror stories about the bracelet, I want to order a leather strap or two.

I don't want to spend $100+ dollars on a strap for what is essentially a $100 watch. But I could see $40 or $50 for a strap for this piece.

The first strap I'll need is a dressier one to wear with sport coats, maybe a suit now and then, with, I think the correct term is cordovan, deep dark reddish-brown shoes and belt. I was thinking about these two from Hirsch. The photos are from Watchobsession. The first, the Duke in burgundy:










I wonder though, if the burgundy Duke might be too reddish, and not dark enough? 
The second strap I thought might look good wearing the watch as a dress watch is the Highland in brown, which actually seems closer to cordovan than the burgundy Duke, from the pictures:










If there any other options for a conservative, classic leather strap in cordovan for $50 US or less, I'm interested.

I also thought I could dress this watch down just a bit, to wear with dockers/khakis, button down shirt or sweater, and brown leather shoes and belt. I came up with the following four brown straps, and would like to hear your thoughts, preferences on how these might go with the black dialed Sea Master: Again, all straps from Hirsch. First, the Buffalo:










I like this. Kind of rugged, but not something that looks like it belongs only on a tool watch. I don't know if I like the contrast stitching though. And, I wonder if might not be a dark enough brown.

Next, the Camel:










This might be my favorite, a little bit of texture, it seems, but no contrast stitching.

Third, the Mariner:










Again, not sure I care for the contrast stitching. Otherwise, I like it.

Finally the Rivetta:










I don't know whether the diagonal lines would compliment, or clash with the vertical lines on the dial. And again, I'm not sure about the contrast stitching. I do think the strap looks pretty cool, though it might be a bit too much for this watch.

Well, any thoughts you guys might have for a choice of cordovan dress watch strap or dark brown casual strap would be appreciated. And if you have any picks of this, a real Sea Master, or a similar black dialed dress or semi-dress watch on cordovan or brown leather would be great.


----------



## Mtech

Regarding straps, the white stitching will pull out the white font on the dial nicely. The Rivetta, nice as it is, IMHO would be too busy for the SeaGull.


----------



## DiverBob

I went the budget route. Got these two leather straps for $18 shipped.

2 18mm Black Brown Watch Band Strap Genuine Leather w Quick Release Speed Pins | eBay


----------



## Oilers Fan

I ordered about 4 days ago. I hope I can get an update soon.


----------



## Raist1

Oiled Hadley Roma strap.


----------



## theomeier

*User Registration at website/ eShop does not complete ?

*I can enter register data all right, but the email notification is not sent and "Resend hash mail" does also not provide a reply.
Thus I cannot validate my status. Has anyone managed to get validated ? I have written to Sea-Gull days ago, but no reply yet.


----------



## shortbread

theomeier said:


> *User Registration at website/ eShop does not complete ?
> 
> *I can enter register data all right, but the email notification is not sent and "Resend hash mail" does also not provide a reply.
> Thus I cannot validate my status. Has anyone managed to get validated ? I have written to Sea-Gull days ago, but no reply yet.


I have the same thing.

My order shows as confirmed though (I ordered black a few days ago).


----------



## Okapi001

Mine black one has been just sent (a week after I order it). However for the moment it's still marked as unshipped on the webpage.


----------



## canadian300zx

I ordered the Black dial version a few days ago, payment was received but no other statues update on my paypal. I just got a e-mail from David at Seagull Singapore this morning saying my watch has been shipped with a tracking number, and saying sorry for the delay due to Large order/shipping volumes. Im guessing they are finally catching up on some of the backlog orders. Just checked now and the Black dial version along with the white dial and Blue dial are all listed as "Out Of Stock" on the seagull Singapore website.

Also noticed on the Blue dial sea-master order page at the bottom of the description it says "Limited Production". But the black and white dial do not have this wording on their order pages. Just wonder if any one remembers seeing that on the bottom of the Blue dial or if that's been added recently?

Have a good Monday all...

Sean


----------



## BigBluefish

I ordered the black dial on the 16th, and just received a similar e-mail from David about an hour ago. Watch has been shipped via Singapore Post, and I have a tracking #. I'm guessing it will take maybe 5 days to reach me here in Connecticut, USA. We shall see. 

Meanwhile, guess I'll need to order a couple of straps. Don't want my bracelet sponteously dissassembling itself at an inopportune moment. Had that happen once while removing my jacket with a watch running a Miyota 8215, and after hitting the tile wall and then the tile floor, the results were not pretty.


----------



## bondonabudget

I've bookmarked the Sea Master blue page on Seagull-SG and I check it (and this thread) daily — I really, really want it and I hope it restocks soon! Their reply to an email I sent them asking to be added on the reserve list seems to indicate they're planning to get more, so that's good...


----------



## mleok

I placed my order on October 13, and received my shipping notice October 21, so it took a while for me.


----------



## TSheaZ28

Just heard back from David on a replacement crystal. I guess they come as the case with the crystal already pressed in. Price was $40 shipped which I thought was very reasonable. Hopefully with the crystal already in the case, I can swap it myself. Might have to call out for some help on taking the movement out of the case.


----------



## DiverBob

TSheaZ28 said:


> Just heard back from David on a replacement crystal. I guess they come as the case with the crystal already pressed in. Price was $40 shipped which I thought was very reasonable. Hopefully with the crystal already in the case, I can swap it myself. Might have to call out for some help on taking the movement out of the case.


Should not be too hard. A simple transplant.


----------



## BigBluefish

DiverBob said:


> Should not be too hard. A simple transplant.


May I ask what strap that is on your white Sea-Gull?


----------



## DiverBob

Got it on ebay... 2 straps for $18. Seller is Bandfever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tako_watch

I am thinking of getting some Nato's for the Blue....sportier look . And then can wear it to work.

Anyone try mesh yet? Looks real good on the Rodina Nomos homages

I have stressed the links on the bracelet and none are close to getting loose. I placed a tiny drop of blue loctite at the pins holes. As it's stock form it fits my 7.5 in wrist comfortably so no adjustments.

Keeping +6sec for 24 hr keeping crown up at night working good. Crown down added 1-3 sec over night.it varied
Will see where it settles after 1 month of action
Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## BigBluefish

DiverBob said:


> Got it on ebay... 2 straps for $18. Seller is Bandfever
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Aha, yes, from Post 172. I didn't make the connection, having only remembered the picture of your two straps side-by-side.

Looks good! Thanks.


----------



## DiverBob

They are soft and comfortable.

Seagull in my DIY watchcase. A little foam and a spare eyeglass case.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pakz

Apparently my black dialed model has touched base this moring (French time). 
Expect a few pics tonight (French time again  )


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Pakz

So I eventually got to look and try that Chinese Seamaster.

What can I say, I'm very impressed!

First, even if the picture on the site was showing different crown for the black model, mine has the "normal one", sorta coin-edged...

The packaging is great for the price. The watch head is absolutely killer for the price, with a very nice sapphire crystal with AR coating. Dial is very neat, and so are the indices and the hands. The lume itself is not bad at all but given the small amount/acreage do not expect a torch.
The bracelet is the weak point, but not as bad as I though it would be. I'm gonna keep the watch on it, at least for a while. The main problem with it (apart from its lack of "fluidity" which some wearing should cure) is that it's quite small. I'm rather lucky, it fits OK, if a bit tight, as it is. But I don't have a huuuuge wrist (more or less 7"75, I'd say) so for the bigger guys, be aware that you'll have to wear it on something else.

On to the pics...



















and wristies (wears nice, smallish but nice, on my wrists)


----------



## DiverBob

Great pictures! I have a black dial incoming next week.


----------



## Ford.

Great pics. Nice to see the crown is the same across all three colours.


----------



## Pakz

Yeah! Same design for all. And one that is possibly giving the best traction, which is great in my case...

The problem is that the thread might be a bit rough on the edges... Turning the crown is rather unsmooth. Plus when you screw it back in, it stills winds the movements. I read that might pass after a time and that it's quite common for this Seagull caliber, but well...

When I'll get to wear it seriously (I just got a Seiko Shogun for my B'day, that takes precedence), I'll clean that with a greased floss and see what happens. Should help greatly.


----------



## Jonatutu

Wow its a really nice watch, I had always wanted a good aqua terra homage. Had a fineat a while ago the quality wasnt very good. But have
anyone open up their beautiful watch to check its movement or prove its a watch make by seagull. I believe there is a few sellers on taobao 
selling seagull watch(chrono) without the branding,and claiming it house a seagull movement,a unbranded seagull. Could this be one of them except this watch is branded??

I think I read a post here saying - I agree with all this. However, I read that this was put out exclusively in Singapore in limited quantities in response to a local demand. Sea-Gull probably just plans to take the quick buck...


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Jonatutu said:


> Wow its a really nice watch, I had always wanted a good aqua terra homage. Had a fineat a while ago the quality wasnt very good. But have
> anyone open up their beautiful watch to check its movement or prove its a watch make by seagull. I believe there is a few sellers on taobao
> selling seagull watch(chrono) without the branding,and claiming it house a seagull movement,a unbranded seagull. Could this be one of them except this watch is branded??
> 
> I think I read a post here saying - I agree with all this. However, I read that this was put out exclusively in Singapore in limited quantities in response to a local demand. Sea-Gull probably just plans to take the quick buck...


The movement is a Sea-Gull ST-16 but Sea-Gull(Tianjin) no longer uses this calibre in any watches it produces under it's own brands. At best, these watches have been thrown together by Sea-Gull(Tsienlin of HK).
Since Sea-Gull(Tianjin) is primarily a watch movement manufacturer, Sea-Gull movements can be found in dozens of brands from Chinese to German to Swiss.

Sea-Gull makes movements in several different grades and finish levels. Some are labeled while most are not.


----------



## DiverBob

Can't take this one off the wrist. Very comfortable after a year of wearing heavy divers. I think I may just be a true 45yr. old now...


----------



## spacetimefabric

Beautiful watches, guys. Too bad I can't justifygetting another $100+ purchase, for the time being. Compromised with myself and ordered a blue-dial Fineat instead. Enjoyed the black-dial version below until I butchered it in the failed attempt to assemble a bronzed watch made from the parts of three cheapo watches off the Bay. It's my sub-$20 alternative to the Sea-Gull alternative to the Omega AT. Hoping the blue-dial version will be as nice (and functional):


----------



## stgermaine

Where are you guys ordering these? I'm seriously entertaining the thought of buying one, but I can't find a site (I'm in the US btw).

Thanks


----------



## Nucas

stgermaine said:


> Where are you guys ordering these? I'm seriously entertaining the thought of buying one, but I can't find a site (I'm in the US btw).
> 
> Thanks


they aren't. just people posting pictures of the ones they received back when seagull had stock.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pakz

Apparently the only place where you can order (when they have stock... or pre-order, if they plan on getting additional ones) is Seagull Singapore.

here's the link


----------



## long boarder

So you can't buy this watch in the U.S? Dang, it looks so sweet.


----------



## spacetimefabric

I just asked Jun Liao over at good-stuffs to see if he might also be getting these models in. If Sea-Gull does make them, hopefully he can get his hands on some to alleviate the problem of Singapore being the only place and seeming to be running out of stock.

Note: I'm still trying to allay temptation with my blue Fineat AT compromise purchase.


----------



## Slant

Great idea, please keep us posted. |>


----------



## wuyeah

I read only up to page 10 before I raise my question asking some folks:

Why it is a ok for brands like Steinhart to homage famous brands with ETA charge you $400usd and get praise; it is not ok for Sea-gull to homage AT while charge you $129usd with an in-house movement?

Is it a bit unfair?


----------



## Somewhat

It's called the "price bias"

People want to justify their $500 watch being better than your $120 one. It might be better, but for my money it's not $380 worth of better. I'll put my money in a product I believe in.

But, honestly, it's good they don't like these. More for us true connoisseurs


----------



## WnS

Somewhat said:


> It's called the "price bias"
> 
> People want to justify their $500 watch being better than your $120 one. It might be better, but for my money it's not $380 worth of better. I'll put my money in a product I believe in.
> 
> But, honestly, it's good they don't like these. More for us true connoisseurs


You can also think of it as a "screw you" to Omega for crappy and overpriced servicing/repairs.


----------



## Somewhat

Story?


----------



## long boarder

Somewhat said:


> But, honestly, it's good they don't like these. More for us true connoisseurs


Agreed! I'm new to this, but I see the value and beauty in these time pieces. If it's true that these can't be ordered in the U.S. What other watches are you guys fancying? Totally agree that certain watches aren't "$380" better, it's just a name tag.


----------



## mleok

wuyeah said:


> I read only up to page 10 before I raise my question asking some folks:
> 
> Why it is a ok for brands like Steinhart to homage famous brands with ETA charge you $400usd and get praise; it is not ok for Sea-gull to homage AT while charge you $129usd with an in-house movement?
> 
> Is it a bit unfair?


It's because Omega is a forum darling, and it's fashionable to be judgmental about Rolex and Rolex owners.


----------



## Martin_B

mleok said:


> It's because Omega is a forum darling, and it's fashionable to be judgmental about Rolex and Rolex owners.


Of course! Why would you buy an overpriced Rolex if you can buy a similar Seagull? Show Offs! ;-):-d

(yes, both mine, and love them both a lot in their own right ;-))


----------



## WnS

The sea-gull actually has a cleaner dial without the sub-second markers.


----------



## BigBluefish

BigBluefish said:


> I ordered the black dial on the 16th, and just received a similar e-mail from David about an hour ago. Watch has been shipped via Singapore Post, and I have a tracking #. I'm guessing it will take maybe 5 days to reach me here in Connecticut, USA. We shall see.
> 
> Meanwhile, guess I'll need to order a couple of straps. Don't want my bracelet sponteously dissassembling itself at an inopportune moment. Had that happen once while removing my jacket with a watch running a Miyota 8215, and after hitting the tile wall and then the tile floor, the results were not pretty.


Well, I ordered a couple of Hirsch straps, a dark brown Louisiana Look faux 'gator and a black faux 'gator. We'll see how the dark brown matches my shoes & belts. Hey, it doesn't have to be exact, just not black, or tan. The watch however, is still (I hope) making it's way from the Far East to the Northeast. Perhaps my estimate of 5 days to Connecticut was a bit optimistic. (I seem to recall someone saying their shipping took 10 days). Assuming it actually shipped when Sea-Gull Singapore said it did, tomorrow will be 10 days.


----------



## Okapi001

The one sent to me is also still somewhere between Singapore and EU. It has been shipped 9 days ago, and a little worrying, according to tracking info, it will land in a neighbouring country. Hopefuly it will find the way to it's intended new home


----------



## long boarder

How much was shipping from Singapore to the US?


----------



## RejZoR

WnS said:


> The sea-gull actually has a cleaner dial without the sub-second markers.


And without stupid self praising words on the dial. Just "Sea-Gull" and "Automatic" and that's it. Looks a lot cleaner.


----------



## Martin_B

Well, if you hold them in your hands, you will understand the price difference. Perhaps not the factor 25 iin price, but at least a factor 10.


----------



## Okapi001

Martin_B said:


> Well, if you hold them in your hands, you will understand the price difference. Perhaps not the factor 25 iin price, but at least a factor 10.


So basically that means that the Sea-Gull is 2.5x better than Rolex, as far as how much do you get for your bucks.


----------



## Martin_B

Okapi001 said:


> So basically that means that the Sea-Gull is 2.5x better than Rolex, as far as how much do you get for your bucks.


Well, no 
If quality and price were linear, you would be right. I agree SeaGull, but also for example Beijing are huge value for money. That is why I have something like 20 SeaGulls and three Beijings. But when I wear my Rolex I can admire the quality you can feel and see in every detail. I wish I could afford a Patek Philippe Nautilus, or an A. Lange Saxonia. Pricewise completely foolish, but if you ever had one on your wrist, you know why. (Well if you're a watch nut, that is :-do|)


----------



## Somewhat

Guys, let's face it. I love Rolex and their innovative movements as much as the next afficionado. I'm saving up for a Nomos Orion, for time's sake.

But c'mon. When you buy a fancy watch, maybe-- *maybe*-- $1500 (TOPS) is going into the movement/history/blah blah blah.

Everything else IS for the brand name and to show off you have that kind of disposable income. That's just the reality. And there's nothing wrong with that as long as you say that. My buddy drives a BMW and is the first to admit he does so mostly because of prestige, and I don't fault him for it. It's a great, luxurious, manly car. But to claim that its $15k price tag above the next Japanese or Korean competitor is *anything* but brand name is silly.


----------



## wuyeah

I love this model really! But I do wish logo were not just printed. They should up a notch set their logo on.


----------



## canadian300zx

Seem how it works is that you make an account on the site, then watch is members price of $119 plus $10 shipping. I believe every one in North America is getting these watches at $129 shipped, that's what it cost for the watch total shipped to Canada. Just got my black dial Version yesterday in the mail, and its stunning I could not stop looking at it. Very much worth the money. 

Sean


----------



## wuyeah

Man, I want a white and none is there to be found
dont know when they will have it in stock....you guys got some shopping power!


----------



## Luskar

wuyeah said:


> Man, I want a white and none is there to be found
> dont know when they will have it in stock....you guys got some shopping power!


For a white one, you should check for the Rodina posted here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/sea-master-sea-gull-not-omega-916907.html#post6814394

It's from Taobao.


----------



## Somewhat

Where on Taobao? Do want


----------



## Luskar

Somewhat said:


> Where on Taobao? Do want


Check with Chascomm. He's posted a link on an other thread, but I don't remenber where!


----------



## tako_watch

Picked up the Black Sea-master today at the post...
The crown is the same as on the blue.
don't know if I'll get the white if it ever show up again, as I'm in on the ST-5 2013 forum watch for a silver one.
these are fine looking watches!


----------



## wuyeah

Luskar said:


> For a white one, you should check for the Rodina posted here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/sea-master-sea-gull-not-omega-916907.html#post6814394
> 
> It's from Taobao.


But I don't wanna my watch say Rodina...and I do love tapestry dial LOL


----------



## BigBluefish

"These go to eleven." Days. And no sign of my black dial. Last Singapore Post heard of it it was despatched into the tender care of the USPS. Who've just adoped the same website architects who created Healthcare.gov for all of their logistics managment. Just kidding. Actually USPS tracking says "We have received notice that the dispatching post is preparing to ship this mail piece." Or, something like that. Which means, to me, that it has either A. gotten hung up in US customs for.... or, B. Vanished into the ether. On the bright side, I'm glad it was a $130 dollar Sea-Gull and not a $4K Omega AT. At least my straps arrived from Holbens. Ordered Wednesday night, got them Friday morning. I mean, you can't beat that. Though I'm not too fond of the Louisiana Look strap. Seems a bit thin, and the color and embossing really aren't that impressive. Honestly, I like the stock leather strap that came with my WUYI better, and I know that one's gotten some so-so commentary. One of the less expensive Hirsch straps, I suppose I shouldn't be surprised. The black 'gator' strap is much nicer, for I think about $3 more. BUT, it doesn't say "Hirsch" on it (though it has a Hirsch tag) but instead "Genuine Leather" and what looks like "Marcoo" and does not bear a buckle with the Hirsch "H" on it. Maybee Hirsch made this strap for someone else? Hmmmm. But it seems like a nice strap. I dunno, I'm kinda getting a bad feeling about this whole particular watch deal. But if my watch arrives, maybe I'll try a C & B strap, a Brady Gator, or a different Hisrch strap (probably shoulda just gotten a Duke and been done with it) and let that little Luisiana Look strap go for a triffe on the sales forum. If it doesn't arrive, I guess I'll be letting both straps go, since I don't have any other watches with 18 mm lugs.


----------



## mleok

BigBluefish said:


> "These go to eleven." Days. And no sign of my black dial. Last Singapore Post heard of it it was despatched into the tender care of the USPS. Who've just adoped the same website architects who created Healthcare.gov for all of their logistics managment. Just kidding. Actually USPS tracking says "We have received notice that the dispatching post is preparing to ship this mail piece." Or, something like that. Which means, to me, that it has either A. gotten hung up in US customs for.... or, B. Vanished into the ether. On the bright side, I'm glad it was a $130 dollar Sea-Gull and not a $4K Omega AT. At least my straps arrived from Holbens. Ordered Wednesday night, got them Friday morning. I mean, you can't beat that. Though I'm not too fond of the Louisiana Look strap. Seems a bit thin, and the color and embossing really aren't that impressive. Honestly, I like the stock leather strap that came with my WUYI better, and I know that one's gotten some so-so commentary. One of the less expensive Hirsch straps, I suppose I shouldn't be surprised. The black 'gator' strap is much nicer, for I think about $3 more. BUT, it doesn't say "Hirsch" on it (though it has a Hirsch tag) but instead "Genuine Leather" and what looks like "Marcoo" and does not bear a buckle with the Hirsch "H" on it. Maybee Hirsch made this strap for someone else? Hmmmm. But it seems like a nice strap. I dunno, I'm kinda getting a bad feeling about this whole particular watch deal. But if my watch arrives, maybe I'll try a C & B strap, a Brady Gator, or a different Hisrch strap (probably shoulda just gotten a Duke and been done with it) and let that little Luisiana Look strap go for a triffe on the sales forum. If it doesn't arrive, I guess I'll be letting both straps go, since I don't have any other watches with 18 mm lugs.


The tracking on registered mail items is rather sporadic. On mine, it was never listed as being processed in Singapore, and the first update was when it was released from customs in Los Angeles. I wouldn't worry about it, it'll arrive soon.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Look what Seiko just did...


groan :roll:


----------



## Mediocre

Remain out of stock....


----------



## canadian300zx

Same here Tracking Number on mine was rather useless to. But my black dial arrived safe an sound to me in Canada. Now I find myself checking the Seagull Singapore website several times a day to see if they have restock of the White and Blue dial versions in again yet, lol.


----------



## Okapi001

Have any of the happy owners of the Sea-Master checked if it is really 20 bar water resistent? Or at least 10?


----------



## BigBluefish

mleok said:


> The tracking on registered mail items is rather sporadic. On mine, it was never listed as being processed in Singapore, and the first update was when it was released from customs in Los Angeles. I wouldn't worry about it, it'll arrive soon.


Thanks. I've probably been obsessing a bit these last few days.


----------



## shortbread

I received mine today. It took a week from my order date to post and then 7 days to arrive.





I really like it and the bracelets not bad really... I might leave it on there for a little while.


----------



## dowsing

What model is this?



Pawl_Buster said:


> Look what Seiko just did...
> 
> 
> groan :roll:


----------



## Pawl_Buster

dowsing said:


> What model is this?
> 
> [/URL]


SARG001. If you want a black dial, it would be SARG003.


----------



## DiverBob

Mine was last seen "departing sort facility" in Kearny NJ a week ago with NO further update... Going to Post office to put a trace on the package. Should not take a week to get to NY from NJ.


----------



## DiverBob

Pawl_Buster said:


> SARG001. If you want a black dial, it would be SARG003.


Not a fan of that model. The Seiko SARB line is my favorite.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Strzala

My Sea Gull arrived. It looks really nice and it's made very precisely.
The bracelet is not so bad, but probably I will buy leater strap.


----------



## fatboyslimz

Have been following this thread and the website for weeks now and I want one badly. 

If anyone is selling, send me a message!


----------



## Fuzzylogic

Registered at seagull.sg and put myself on the waiting list for the blue and black one. Originally I was going to just get which ever comes in stock first, but now looking over all your pictures again I may just end up getting both.

Anyway, anyone had a chance to give the water resistance a test? A dunk in the sink, a run through the shower, a swim, etc.?

And for those who kept the bracelet on, how is it holding up? and loose links that's about to fall off?

Thanks.


----------



## mowork

Fuzzylogic said:


> Registered at seagull.sg and put myself on the waiting list for the blue and black one. Originally I was going to just get which ever comes in stock first, but now looking over all your pictures again I may just end up getting both.
> 
> Anyway, anyone had a chance to give the water resistance a test? A dunk in the sink, a run through the shower, a swim, etc.?
> 
> And for those who kept the bracelet on, how is it holding up? and loose links that's about to fall off?
> 
> Thanks.


I wouldn't call it a formal test or anything but I shower with mine all the time with no issues at all. No problem with the bracelet either at this point with regards to loose links and such. The only bracelet issue I have is with sizing; I either have to wear it a smidgen too loose for my liking or a smidgen to tight. Not a deal breaker by any means.

Great watch for the money.


----------



## spacetimefabric

How do you get on the waiting list? Do you have to pre order up front? Still debating whether I should get one or be happy with my Fineat AT homage.


----------



## goTomek

Mine landed today ;-)
Its beautiful, and if I can judge, the great workmanship
Only thing I could complain is too much scriblings :-d on the bottom of dial, over the date window, but this is not a real issue.
I like it very much


----------



## Fuzzylogic

spacetimefabric said:


> How do you get on the waiting list? Do you have to pre order up front? Still debating whether I should get one or be happy with my Fineat AT homage.


Register on the website first, then just add to cart. It will give you option to reserve it...no payment up front.


----------



## BigBluefish

DiverBob said:


> Mine was last seen "departing sort facility" in Kearny NJ a week ago with NO further update... Going to Post office to put a trace on the package. Should not take a week to get to NY from NJ.


Any sign of your black one, yet?

I also just saw the "Departing Kearny, NJ" notice dated today on the USPS site. I'm not sure whether I should be relieved, or even more worried. We'll see how long it takes to get to CT. 1+ week for yours to go from NJ to NY...hey, maybe I'll have it by Thanksgiving! What is the PO doing, sending them via carrier sloth? Mine was shipped out of Singapore (so they said...) on 10/21, which makes me wonder what it was doing from 10/21 -11/7 17 days???? Sitting in customs? Maybe they accidently sent it to the Orkney Islands or something?


----------



## DiverBob

BigBluefish said:


> Any sign of your black one, yet?
> 
> I also just saw the "Departing Kearny, NJ" notice dated today on the USPS site. I'm not sure whether I should be relieved, or more worried. We'll see how long it takes to get to CT. Let's see 1+ week for yiours to go from NJ to NY...hey, maybe I'll have it by Thanksgiving! What is the PO doing, sending them via carrier sloth? Mine was shipped out of Singapore (so they said...) on 10/21, which makes me wonder what it was doing from 10/21 -11/7 17 days???? Sitting in customs? Maybe they accidently sent it to the Orkney Islands or something?


Not yet... I filed a "claim" yesterday via post office to see if they can trace it... Last seen "departing" NJ on the 27th of Oct... The supervisor kept trying to convince me that it was premature to file but after 10 days, I figured I'd put a little heat on the package and see what happens. Will keep you posted.


----------



## akay56

mine has been "lost in transit" within singapore for almost two weeks... wondering whether this is a lost cause... :-(


----------



## BigBluefish

akay56 said:


> mine has been "lost in transit" within singapore for almost two weeks... wondering whether this is a lost cause... :-(


Not yet. It took 17 days before the USPS acknowledged that they'd received my watch from the Singapore Post. Of course, I don't have mine, yet, either... It just has to make it a couple hundred miles up the Northeast Corridor now.


----------



## BigToze

Mine got lost along the way. 
It's actually in Bristol, America but I'm in Bristol in the UK. 

Still waiting on my refund for it after several days and even a PayPal dispute being opened. 

Sent from my SGS4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Makes one wonder if there have been as many or any shipping issues with Sea-Gull USA?

I doubt it has anything to do with the seller but rather the Singapore postal system...


----------



## canadian300zx

Mine shipped fine absolutely no issues to Canada. I tend to find that its usually more Singapore post or, customs here in Canada or the USA that hold up the delivery of my watches.


----------



## hosemg12

Mine took 10 days from ordering to on my wrist on a mountaintop in West Virnginia..of course mine was in stock as I saw it and ordered when it first showed up on the forum..gothe blue one and no regrets..


----------



## Pakz

Mine took like 5 or 6 days tops between Singapore and my place in France, wasting 2 days at the Singapore customs and the same at the French customs... It seemed hyper efficient compared to some transcontinental shipping experience I've had 5 or 10 years ago!


----------



## BigBluefish

BigToze said:


> Mine got lost along the way.
> It's actually in Bristol, America but I'm in Bristol in the UK.
> 
> Still waiting on my refund for it after several days and even a PayPal dispute being opened.
> 
> Sent from my SGS4 using Tapatalk


Hmm. Sounds like someoe wasn't reading their postal codes. On the bright side, Bristol, Connecticut, is about 15 minutes from me. Heck, my firm has an office there. Maybe I should just go over there and pick it up, then mail it to you England. On the other hand, there is probably a Bristol in every State over here. You watch could be in Bristol, Nebraska or Bristol, South Dakota!

I was joking in my earlier post when I suggested that maybe Singapore Post had sent mine to the Orkneys. Now, I'm thinking I might not have been so far off the mark.


----------



## BigToze

That would have been ideal haha. 
It was indeed Bristol, CT according to the FedEx site. For some reason it's now 'on its way to delivery destination' via Jamaica, NY. 

Hopefully I just get my refund soon as an Armida A8 turned up for me today all the way from Hong Kong. I only ordered it on the 6th! I can use my refund to pay for part of this one. 


Hopefully yours turns up soon enough! 
Sent from my SGS4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

My first one arrived in just 10 days...This order was placed on the 12th of Oct. Shipped on the 19th of October...Arrived in New Jersey on the 27th of October and was last seen departing NJ on the 28th... I filed a claim with the Post Office in the hopes that maybe the address was wrong or unreadable at the very least, they would now have my address to attach to that tracking #. Will see how it goes... so far no news.


----------



## Pakz

It's weird, all those watches being shipped to wrong places... We don't even know where it all comes from. Mistakes at Sea-Gull Singapore? FedEx not being quite as careful as required? A new intern at the dispatching facility of FedEx Singapore?

Well, I hope they all end up at the wright place soon enough! It's really a gorgeous looking little watch at a crazy price!


----------



## Pakz

Got it out of the box this morning... and thought that well, a little photo session might be in order.
So here are some pics of the black dialed version:

first indoors, to get the real colour of the dial


















Then outdoors, with that blue tinged AR coating giving a different aspect


----------



## Okapi001

Mine arrived this morning (after almost 3 weeks on the sea or in the air from Sg to EU).

View attachment 1276773


----------



## BigBluefish

Woo-hoo! My Sea Gull AT clone arrived this morning. Of course, the postman came by during the one hour I was out running errands. Since it's registered mail, I'll have to go down to the Post Office to sign for it. Which I can't do until the 12th, since it will be riding around in the truck all day today, and there is no mail on Sunday, and Monday is a holiday. But, I'm at work during all the hours the Post Office is open during the week, so I can't actually get it until...wait for it ... NEXT SATURDAY the 16th. o| I dunno, I'm starting to think this watch has some bad juju.:-s On the strap side of things, I'm going to return the brown Hirsch Louisiana Look strap since the color is way too light and the pattern is just not to my liking, and I ordered a Brady Croc Elite brown/brown stitch strap, which looks darker and seems to have a nicer pattern. So the strap and the watch will probably both show up in a week.


----------



## bricem13

Maybe asked before but what are the exact case measurements? I feel 39mm is small but design is great...

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz

Well, 39mm diameter, 50mm-ish lug to lug. 12/13mm thick.

Doesn't wear too small. It's OK on my 7"7 wrist, as you may see on the pics three posts up.


----------



## tako_watch

congrats on the arriving SeaGull SM Blacks...it is one classy looking watch.
here on my 7.5" wrist. Been wearing both. The blue being the more sporty model.
waiting on some nato's to try and a mesh just arrived, but the stock bracelet has been very wearable.


----------



## makitmama

Sigh. I wanted to love this watch sooo much. It has been languishing on my desk unworn for 2 weeks now- still in it's blue wrapper. It just wears extremely big, even though it is supposed to be 38mm. At 5'2", it is huge on me.


----------



## thenewcollector

Anyone have an idea when new stock will be coming in? Just ordered the black faced model.

Also, sorry if already mentioned, but what is the lug width?

Here's some eye candy for everyone, black face is definitely my favourite. Looks great in the light!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mowork

tako_watch said:


> congrats on the arriving SeaGull SM Blacks...it is one classy looking watch.
> here on my 7.5" wrist. Been wearing both. The blue being the more sporty model.
> waiting on some nato's to try and a mesh just arrived, but the stock bracelet has been very wearable.


How would you describe the blue? Would you say it's closer to a light blue or darker shade of blue? It's always tough for me to determine from any of the pictures I've seen because of the various lighting conditions and all. If it's more on the lighter side of things I'll probably opt for the black one when it's available. Thanks.


----------



## tako_watch

The Blue is more of a darker blue when indoors, but outdoors has a lighter color of a nice mid morning blue sky when sunny. 

The picture shown is a good representation of the color outdoors...and has same color via my iphone5, my Mac, work computer/ibm, and samsung chrome/cloud lappy

I personally like the Black better overall, don't have the white yet:-d But the SG SM blue started it all!


----------



## mowork

tako_watch said:


> The Blue is more of a darker blue when indoors, but outdoors has a lighter color of a nice mid morning blue sky when sunny.
> 
> The picture shown is a good representation of the color outdoors...and has same color via my iphone5, my Mac, work computer/ibm, and samsung chrome/cloud lappy
> 
> I personally like the Black better overall, don't have the white yet:-d But the SG SM blue started it all!


Thanks much for the reply. I think I'll stay on reserve for both the blue and black. My preference for blue is for a darker shade so you've helped a lot. I'm probably going to end up with all 3 of these because I already have the white.

Thanks again.


----------



## tako_watch

The textured dial is nice ...the thin white picks up light and lightens the blue dial...On black the combo of the white reflection off the stripes and the AR coating shows the dial to be a dark navy blue.


----------



## Okapi001

How accurate are your Sea Masters? Mine is so far excellent - after two full days on the wrist it's 4 seconds fast, so +2 sec/day.


----------



## DiverBob

Okapi001 said:


> How accurate are your Sea Masters? Mine is so far excellent - after two full days on the wrist it's 4 seconds fast, so +2 sec/day.


Weeks later I have not had to adjust the time. +-2 Sec is about what I am seeing as well.


----------



## 104RS

I really like them, only two things that keep me from ordering one:

1. I really can't get used to the crown, such an elegant looking watch, but the crown looks like something that's used to mount exhaust-systems to cars. What kind of person thought that this crown was a good idea to use?

2. Obviously I can't decide wether I want a blue, black or a white one.


----------



## tdiggs14

Just got an email back from David at Sea-gull. He says they will be in stock at the end of the month and he does not know how long they will be in production.


----------



## 104RS

tdiggs14 said:


> Just got an email back from David at Sea-gull. He says they will be in stock at the end of the month and he does not know how long they will be in production.


Good to know. In the meantime I will have to decide about the colour. All the pictures in this thread don't make the decision easier ;-)


----------



## peatnick

tdiggs14 said:


> Just got an email back from David at Sea-gull. He says they will be in stock at the end of the month and he does not know how long they will be in production.


Is David from Sea-gull in Singapore or US or HK?

What is his email?


----------



## tdiggs14

@104RS
That's exactly what I will be doing as well.



peatnick said:


> Is David from Sea-gull in Singapore or US or HK?
> 
> What is his email?


*Sea Gull Singapore* <[email protected]>
Hi,

It shall be in stock by the end of this month, And I'm not sure how long it will be available for.

Thanks!

David


----------



## peatnick

Thanks tdiggs!


tdiggs14 said:


> @104RS
> That's exactly what I will be doing as well.
> 
> *Sea Gull Singapore*<[email protected]>
> Hi,
> 
> It shall be in stock by the end of this month, And I'm not sure how long it will be available for.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> David


----------



## tdiggs14

No problem at all. Snag them up while they last.
Hmm... Blue or black....


----------



## BigBluefish

Unexpectedly had some free time before work this morning, and picked up my black dial at the post office this morning, but won't have time to open it until I get home from work about 9:00 tonight.


----------



## Pakz

Balck's great...

Mine is oscillating between +1s and +5s depending on my daily activities and its nightly resting position... Still, after a bit more than 4 days on my wrist, it's at +12s total.


----------



## Pakz

BigBluefish said:


> Unexpectedly had some free time before work this morning, and picked up my black dial at the post office this morning, but won't have time to open it until I get home from work about 9:00 tonight.


Be strong, the wait is going to be tough but the reward at the end will make it totally worth it !


----------



## jon_huskisson

I'm really keen to get hold of one of these. I would prefer it if it was a little more different from the Omega AT, but that's not going to put me off a beautiful watch at a crazy low price! The colour decision is a tough one - the pics of the black one look great but I already have two black dial watches that are suitable for wearing in the office; the white looks good but I have my eye on a white dial Orient Star Classic down the road so maybe I should hold out for that; the blue is ever so slightly paler than I would ideally like, but may be the one I go for. It might just depend on which comes into stock.

Can I just ask: for those of you who have reserved a watch when they have been out of stock, have you been notified when they are back in stock? Is it a case of getting an e-mail and hoping you get in there before they sell out again, or is there actually a watch reserved for you for a set period of time? I just want to be on the ball for when they are available again (hopefully later this month).


----------



## Okapi001

jon_huskisson said:


> for those of you who have reserved a watch when they have been out of stock, have you been notified when they are back in stock? Is it a case of getting an e-mail and hoping you get in there before they sell out again, or is there actually a watch reserved for you for a set period of time? I just want to be on the ball for when they are available again (hopefully later this month).


AFAIK this will be the first restocking, so I would guess nobody knows exactly how this "reservations" work. I booked the white one (and already have the black).


----------



## spacetimefabric

Yeah, have been wondering about the same thing, as I may have to wait until next year before I think of getting my hands on one of these. I would want to be on the list only if it's just the email that it is in stock, versus having one reserved specifically for me. I have a blue Fineat right now, and it's great for the price, but these Sea-Gulls still tempt me.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## jon_huskisson

spacetimefabric said:


> Yeah, have been wondering about the same thing, as I may have to wait until next year before I think of getting my hands on one of these. I would want to be on the list only if it's just the email that it is in stock, versus having one reserved specifically for me.


That's funny because I would much prefer to have one specifically reserved for, say, 48 hours. I'd be gutted to pick up an e-mail late that said they were in stock and then find out that I had missed out!

If they do run out before I get one I will be doing everything in my power to retrospectively limit everyone to one each so that all of you with one of each colour have to distribute the wealth to those less fortunate than yourselves


----------



## peacemaker885

OK how does it work though? I have signed up a couple of days ago, so does this mean that I will be reserved one when available?


----------



## Okapi001

peacemaker885 said:


> OK how does it work though? I have signed up a couple of days ago, so does this mean that I will be reserved one when available?


You have to click on "Add to cart" and than a message "Sorry, Out-of-stock and stop sales. Would you want to book in now and reserve the product?" will appear, with OK and Cancel as options to choose from.


----------



## peacemaker885

Okapi001 said:


> You have to click on "Add to cart" and than a message "Sorry, Out-of-stock and stop sales. Would you want to book in now and reserve the product?" will appear, with OK and Cancel as options to choose from.


Ah ok got it. Thanks!


----------



## BigBluefish

I'm having a bear of a time getting this bracelet off. Is there anything I need other than a spring-bar tool? I assume that the idea is to put the tool in there and compress the spring bar, and then the bracelet, in theory, should be able to pulled away from the lugs. I realize that I don't think I've actually taken a bracelet off a watch before, I've either left them on, or the watch came on a strap, and I just had to deal with an easily reached spring-bar. I don't want to bugger this thing up (well, I don't care so much about the bracelet, it's uhm...less than stellar, shal we say, and just doesn't look quite right on the watch, IMO) but I sure don't want to slip and scratch the lugs, or caseback.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

BigBluefish said:


> I'm having a bear of a time getting this bracelet off. Is there anything I need other than a spring-bar tool? I assume that the idea is to put the tool in there and compress the spring bar, and then the bracelet, in theory, should be able to pulled away from the lugs. I realize that I don't think I've actually taken a bracelet off a watch before, I've either left them on, or the watch came on a strap, and I just had to deal with an easily reached spring-bar. I don't want to bugger this thing up (well, I don't care so much about the bracelet, it's uhm...less than stellar, shal we say, and just doesn't look quite right on the watch, IMO) but I sure don't want to slip and scratch the lugs, or caseback.


This is one of the down sides of solid end links on bracelets, they are a bear to remove.
Basically you have to compress the spring bar from both sides at the same time because the SEL won't angle out like folded end links do.

I have found that it's a matter of getting one spring bar out of the hole as far as the end link will allow and keeping pressure on the end link so it can't pop back in the hole, all the while working on the other spring bar.
It's a fussy business and it may be even more of a chore if the spring bars don't have shoulders on them.

With these trick parts, patience is the key to not damaging the lugs


----------



## Okapi001

It's easier with a right tool - spring bar tweezers/pliers.
View attachment 1281468


----------



## Sean779

There have been a couple instances where after trying to finesse out a spring bar from a solid endlink I wrapped a pliers jaw in cloth and yanked out the endlink. Never damaged the endlink, lugs or holes. Of course the spring pins were ruined but somehow that felt ok after a couple hours of trying to be reasonable with them.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Sean779 said:


> There have been a couple instances where after trying to finesse out a spring bar from a solid endlink I wrapped a pliers jaw in cloth and yanked out the endlink. Never damaged the endlink, lugs or holes. Of course the spring pins were ruined but somehow that felt ok after a couple hours of trying to be reasonable with them.


Yes, the bigger hammer approach sometimes does the trick ;-)


----------



## Pawl_Buster

linky no worky ;-)


----------



## Ed P.

Finally, after three weeks, my Sea-gull black dial AT homage arrived in California. Here are some photos. It's running a little fast, and the second hand stutters a little, but otherwise it's great!


----------



## BigBluefish

OK, guys, thanks for the tips on the bracelet. I just have (had - it busted) one el cheapo spring bar tool. So, I'll get a couple decent ones, and a pair of spring bar pliers. Glad to know I'm not the only one who's found these endlinks confounding. Heck, on my Mako, they'd practically take themselves off (ahem,)... 

Nice pictures, Ed. The watch looks good. I've noticed my second hand isn't so smoothly running either. Perhaps this is just the ST16 movement's characteristic performance? Not noticiable unless you closely stare at it, and who just stares at their own watch, anyway? ;-)

I haven't timed mine yet. The thing I did notice, and I think this was mentioned in an earlier post, in this or the other thread on this watch, is that the movement seems pretty rough when you wind it. It also seems to keep winding as you screw down the crown, in other words, there doesn't seem to be a distinct 'stop' in the mechanism/stem for winding vs. tightening the crown. 

Now, I'm going to feel like real dope when one of you guys gently points out that you can't hand-wind an ST16....


----------



## Okapi001

BigBluefish said:


> I've noticed my second hand isn't so smoothly running either. Perhaps this is just the ST16 movement's characteristic performance?


Yes, it's the legacy of Miyota. You can read more about that here, including how to repair it (it's fairly simple).
The second hand stutter... continued - Watch Freeks


----------



## DiverBob

My bracelet came off with ease.


----------



## DiverBob

BigBluefish said:


> I'm having a bear of a time getting this bracelet off. Is there anything I need other than a spring-bar tool? I assume that the idea is to put the tool in there and compress the spring bar, and then the bracelet, in theory, should be able to pulled away from the lugs. I realize that I don't think I've actually taken a bracelet off a watch before, I've either left them on, or the watch came on a strap, and I just had to deal with an easily reached spring-bar. I don't want to bugger this thing up (well, I don't care so much about the bracelet, it's uhm...less than stellar, shal we say, and just doesn't look quite right on the watch, IMO) but I sure don't want to slip and scratch the lugs, or caseback.


One side at a time... keep pulling bracelet away from case while you attempt the other side


----------



## mleok

I had a bit of difficulty removing one of the endlinks, and ended up bending one of the springbars by the time it finally came loose.


----------



## TSheaZ28

UPDATE!! I recieved my replacement case today! David packaged it very, very well. I was impressed. Anyways, I was able to get the movement into the new case, no problem. The biggest issue was putting the bracelet back on! I couldn't get the spring bars to seat. Here are some cell phone pictures. Sorry for the decor. I just have the dining room table to work at, so it's themed for Thanksgiving right now.

It might be a little difficult to see the crack, but it's about at the 5 o'clock position




Very happy to be wearing this again!


----------



## mr.steevo

Congratulations! Nice to see there is after service offered by this dealer.


----------



## Pakz

Great to see that you managed the swap without too many problems !


----------



## Okapi001

I've just put it on the Timegrapher and the preliminary results are very good. +2 to + 5 sec/day, depending on position, beat error 0-0.1, amplitude around 280.


----------



## DannyElfman

Great  . I cannot wait for the blue one to be in stock again ...


----------



## DiverBob

DannyElfman said:


> Great  . I cannot wait for the blue one to be in stock again ...


I doubt they are going to restock them...Seems as though they just want people to register on the premise of being notified once they restock. As it is...I am STILL waiting on my black dialed version that was purchased on 10/12/13 and shipped on 10/19/13...Last spotted departing NJ for NYC on 10/28/13... So yea, it's pretty much lost. David from Seagull is a bit lax on following through with the refund I was supposed to receive on 11/20/13.

Not exactly inspiring another purchase from Sea Gull Singapore any time soon.

*Tracking Number: RC621322170SG
in-transit




*

Product & Tracking InformationPostal Product:



Features:


Registered Mail™



DATE & TIME
STATUS OF ITEM
LOCATION
October 28, 2013
Depart USPS Sort Facility
KEARNY, NJ 07032 
October 27, 2013 , 1:11 pm
Processed through USPS Sort Facility
KEARNY, NJ 07032 
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
 


----------



## sinivali

DiverBob said:


> I doubt they are going to restock them...Seems as though they just want people to register on the premise of being notified once they restock.


You might be right.. but I sure hope you're not as I want to get a blue one for my birthday. They said they'd restock by the end of the month so there's still some time left so I'm giving them a week or so


----------



## spacetimefabric

Sorry to hear about the lost watch. Strange things happen with delivery in NYC, especially if delivered to a residence, where UPS or whomever love to leave it out in reach of any passersby (I always get my stuff shipped to the office). 

Also: Did anyone else see that some entrepreneurial soul is trying to hawk one of these Seagull ATs on the Bay for $250?


----------



## canadian300zx

I guess they are limited to what ever the factory will produce and how fast. And I was lucky my watch shipped fine to me no problem... I was hoping to pick white and blue dial version when they restock. You would think that with the demand there seems to be for this watch they would do at least another run. But that said in reality it may take longer than a month to get another run completed.


----------



## DiverBob

In this case usps has no clue what happened to the package. It was last seen in Jersey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anakbebek

Here's the blue one. Not bad for $120 watch


----------



## 104RS

anakbebek said:


> Here's the blue one. Not bad for $120 watch
> View attachment 1296094


Must......have...... please........ re-stock ;-)

And DiverBob, may I ask you where'd you find your mesh? It suits the white dial perfectly.
Still didn't decide if I will get the blue or the white dial, I'll probably end up ordering both.


----------



## Shootist

I imagine they will restock if there is enough demand. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DiverBob

104RS said:


> Must......have...... please........ re-stock ;-)
> 
> And DiverBob, may I ask you where'd you find your mesh? It suits the white dial perfectly.
> Still didn't decide if I will get the blue or the white dial, I'll probably end up ordering both.


I got it on Ebay for $5 total from China. Arrived in 4 days!


----------



## DannyElfman

Any ETA for the restock ? They must know for sure they'll sell them without any problem ...


----------



## BigBluefish

DiverBob said:


> In this case usps has no clue what happened to the package. It was last seen in Jersey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sorry to hear about the watch. I thought for sure mine was long gone, then it finally showed up. Of course, I finally mentioned it to my wife, saying I think the PO must have lost it or it had taken a "walk" during shipping, and she told me I was too worried and to stop agonizing over it. And then it promptly showed up. I hate it when that happens, though it was nice to get the watch.

BTW, not a few things, and people, were "last seen in Jersey." Just sayin'.


----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

Wearing my Sea-Gull with a brown leather strap, next to the real Omega Aqua Terra at Costco! 










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootist

I was having a hard time deciding between black or blue, but that pic helped make up my mind. Black for sure. I really hope they get more in.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gobbi

both black and white is our of stock on that .sg site, anyone knows where can I buy some? thanks!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

gobbi said:


> both black and white is our of stock on that .sg site, anyone knows where can I buy some? thanks!


Right now, the only place to find one, if you are lucky, is on the sales forums.


----------



## spuds288

I'm starting to turn into a skeptic myself. Doesn't look like these will ever be restocked.


----------



## makitmama

Me too.


----------



## akay56

hi everybody

has any one here received any email or any other communication from seagull.sg ?
because my order for this seagull seamaster which was supposed to be sent to singapore address itself has never been delivered. (ordered around 15 October)
i have emailed the person David numerous times in the past 3 weeks and have not received any replies from them. I even called the phone numbers on the website but the mobile number given there seems to have been de-activated and the other number nobody picks up the phone.
needless to say my $129 seems to have disappeared, and since it is more than 45 days since the payment i cant complain at paypal.
would appreciated in anybody here could enlighten me or suggest some course of action.

warm regards
ash


----------



## DiverBob

akay56 said:


> hi everybody
> 
> has any one here received any email or any other communication from seagull.sg ?
> because my order for this seagull seamaster which was supposed to be sent to singapore address itself has never been delivered. (ordered around 15 October)
> i have emailed the person David numerous times in the past 3 weeks and have not received any replies from them. I even called the phone numbers on the website but the mobile number given there seems to have been de-activated and the other number nobody picks up the phone.
> needless to say my $129 seems to have disappeared, and since it is more than 45 days since the payment i cant complain at paypal.
> would appreciated in anybody here could enlighten me or suggest some course of action.
> 
> warm regards
> ash


I made sure to file a claim with Paypal a few days shy of the 45th day and immediately received my refund. I had tried the patient route after having been told I would receive my refund on the 36th day...waited until the 43rd day and after no refund or correspondence, I decided it was a good idea to file a claim. Got my refund on the very day I filed a Paypal claim.

Well, I still have the white dialed version:


----------



## Nucas

alas.


----------



## waldoh

I think I would be too embarrassed to wear a Chinese copy. Every time someone comments on the watch or asks what it is I would have to start with its a copy of x. 

Just got to save my pennies until I can afford a true timepiece.


----------



## Pakz

waldoh said:


> I think I would be too embarrassed to wear a Chinese copy. Every time someone comments on the watch or asks what it is I would have to start with its a copy of x.
> 
> Just got to save my pennies until I can afford a true timepiece.


Do people wearing a Rolex Submariner start when asked about their watch, by saying "it's a copy of the Blancpain Fifty Fathom"? It's technically true, but who cares....

In this case, same thing. Someone asks you what it is, you can answer it's a Chinese Seagull sports watch, with a very classic movement that albeit cheap as dirt can have superb performances, the ST-16... Or say, that the design is strongly inspired (verging on the Xerox-inspiration, sure enough) by a Omega. Which is truest to the object you've got on the wrist? The first, obviously. It is a watch, it is automatic, it's got a "in-house" movement, it's Chinese. The rest is true but really less substantial.

Anyway, considering all the trouble people who ordered the watches recently are getting in the communication and shipping department, I'm very happy to have purchased mine earlier on. It's really a great piece (bracelet notwithstanding... ) that has seized a good place in my rotation.

I really feel sorry for you guys still waiting and sure do hope you'll get the watches safely delivered soon enough. It'd be bizarre if a seller that did deliver in rather timely fashion before turns full scam in just a few weeks.


----------



## Sean779

waldoh said:


> Every time someone comments on the watch or asks what it is I would have to start with its a copy of x.


Why be a masochist or shoot yourself in the foot?

"Hey nice watch. What kind is it?"

"Chinese by Seagull."

"Cool. There a Starbucks near here?"


----------



## canadian300zx

The thing I don't get when people say save for the real thing, is that's fine if that's what you want to do. I originally came to WUS because I was interested in learning more about Rolex and Tudor watches. But after being here a few years I saw there are all kinda of different watches, and ive come to enjoy collecting them. what makes it ok for one brand to make a homage, then for people to criticize another for doing the same. honestly I have a Seagull M177s now to me that an original seagull chines watch with an in house movment, and I am proud to wear that watch which says "China Made" on the dial. just as im proud to wear a watch that has "Japan Made" on the dial when im wearing any one of my seiko's. If ETA movements are in so many big brand name Swiss watches, what makes them so special really. If you can buy a tudor for 3500 and it has a ETA movement in it, but you can go buy a Steinhart with an ETA movement in it for 450-500 how does that work. what makes one better other than the name in this case. 

Just food for thought.

Sean


----------



## francobollo

waldoh said:


> I think I would be too embarrassed to wear a Chinese copy. Every time someone comments on the watch or asks what it is I would have to start with its a copy of x.
> 
> Just got to save my pennies until I can afford a true timepiece.


Some people have more "pennies" than others.
Just sayin'.
francobollo


----------



## Pawl_Buster

waldoh said:


> I think I would be too embarrassed to wear a Chinese copy. Every time someone comments on the watch or asks what it is I would have to start with its a copy of x.
> 
> Just got to save my pennies until I can afford a true timepiece.


If you felt you had to be that honest then you would also have to add that 'x' was also a copy of 'y' and so forth.

I make no excuses for anything I put on my wrist and if anyone was ever interested enough to ask, they would get nothing but the truth about what it was with no excuses about such nonsense.


----------



## BTK01

I would seem to me that every single watch designer out there working for all the various watchmaking companies, when they sit down to design a new model they will be influenced by all the things that they like and do not like about every single watch they have ever seen. If they designed a watch that was totally unique, but was ugly and thus did not sell well, they would not have their job for very long. So obviously we are going to see the more attractive features of various watches show up in other manufactures' designs.

If you buy a watch for $150 like this lovely Sea-Gull, it will clearly not be of the same quality or craftsmanship or have the same manufacturing attention to detailed that the OMEGA bought for $4,500 would have, even if it does look somewhat the same&#8230;.. and you wouldn't reasonably expect it to.

But this is fine. If you are lucky enough to afford it, you may buy the $4,500 OMEGA watch maybe once every decade or two to celebrate that very special occasion, like your 50[SUP]th[/SUP] or for your daughter's wedding. But the beautiful thing about this is, you can also buy many more of the $150 Sea-Gull's, whenever your heart desires (or whenever you think you can slip another one through without suffering too much angst from your better half)..and wear it proudly as your everyday workhorse.

This arrangement works just fine for me&#8230;it's a beautiful thing.

But alas&#8230;.Sea-Gull also has many other more unique (and expensive) models to tempt our desires.


----------



## snip3r

Seagull.SG should be back in stock as I see local ppl posting this watch in the forums


----------



## spuds288

snip3r said:


> Seagull.SG should be back in stock as I see local ppl posting this watch in the forums


Still looks out of stock to me!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rko

Its definately in the physical store but only the white and black. Bought myself 2 pieces of each colour yesterday.


----------



## Shootist

Black is the one I want so hopefully they will be available soon. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K1Kermit

Black & white available now at the website.

But no blue :-(


----------



## Mattiashard

Talked to "David"

And he said that the blue one is still at least 2 moths away :-(

Black and White is in stock as mentioned above, for those who are interested.

WANT BLUE ONE NOW!!


----------



## jayyoung

Sweet

Just ordered one of each!

Anyone know how long it takes to ship to UK?


----------



## arislan

Guys, black and white back in stock.. blue isn't yet.. I pre-orderd a blue.. but since black is in stock I just ordered it as well.. 10 of each if the website is accurate on stock levels. Get yours quick!


----------



## Pakz

jayyoung said:


> Sweet
> 
> Just ordered one of each!
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes to ship to UK?


If it gets shipped soon, it'd be between 5 and 15 days depending on the customs and the sheer luck of the draw...

Now the problem is, the guys at Seagull SG they seem to be a bit underwater what with all the orders coming on those Sea-Masters, so they probably have to work through the back-orders, and keep on operating the brick and mortar shop before arriving at the new internet orders. So I really wouldn't want to guess a date...


----------



## sinivali

Damn, both are out of stock already


----------



## BTK01

Yeah you gotta be quick. At that price it just has to work and its a good deal.


----------



## jayyoung

....! - so after being out of stock for nearly 2 months when re-stocked they sold out in under 4 hours!


----------



## rko

sinivali said:


> Damn, both are out of stock already


Thats quick! In less than 30hrs...


----------



## 104RS

At first I wanted to go for a blue one... but couldn't really decide. Besided that, the blue one's will most likely take a few more months to be re-stocked.

I received an email from the guys from Singapore this morning that they were back in stock. 1,5 hour later and they were all gone already!
Ended up ordering both a black and a white dialed one, couldn't decide and/or help myself b-)


----------



## MHe225

jayyoung said:


> ....! - so after being out of stock for nearly 2 months when re-stocked they sold out in under 4 hours!


Quit whining ..... :-d

We, the watch community that is, have been asking Eddy Platz / Time Factors to re-issue the infamous Dreadnought. After years of nagging and begging, Eddy introduced the Dreadnought II GMT. The first series of 100 pieces sold out in 12 minutes. The second series of 100 didn't last much longer ....

I missed the Dreadnought and I also missed that SG's SM was back in stock - I would really like a blue one although the black one isn't shabby either. So I guess, for most of us, the wait continues.

RonB


----------



## Okapi001

MHe225 said:


> So I guess, for most of us, the wait continues.


#%@#$ I missed the white one (and I have "booked" it more than a month ago - it looks like the booking is just for fun).


----------



## corn cob kid

Okapi001 said:


> #%@#$ I missed the white one (and I have "booked" it more than a month ago - it looks like the booking is just for fun).


Booked mine along time ago as well. Throwing in the towel on this watch. Not that it will matter, some one will still buy I just won't go for those types of practices. I have a friend who is in the same boat and he is giving up as well.

Sent via Android.


----------



## Shootist

Okapi001 said:


> #%@#$ I missed the white one (and I have "booked" it more than a month ago - it looks like the booking is just for fun).


I "booked" mine as well and never even got an email that they were in stock. Frustrating.


----------



## Okapi001

corn cob kid said:


> Booked mine along time ago as well. Throwing in the towel on this watch. Not that it will matter, some one will still buy I just won't go for those types of practices. I have a friend who is in the same boat and he is giving up as well.


Well I'm in no hurry (have much more watches than wrists already ), and on top of that I already have the black one - which is part of the problem because I can see that this watch is really worth its price.


----------



## corn cob kid

Okapi001 said:


> Well I'm in no hurry (have much more watches than wrists already ), and on top of that I already have the black one - which is part of the problem because I can see that this watch is really worth its price.


My problem at this point is not the watch it is with the seller.

Sent via Android.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

This thread just keeps on selling watches for a business that has not paid to be a sponsor on WUS :-|o|


----------



## Sean779

Pawl_Buster said:


> This thread just keeps on selling watches for a business that has not paid to be a sponsor on WUS :-|o|


This too shall pass.


----------



## Somewhat

Pawl_Buster said:


> This thread just keeps on selling watches for a business that has not paid to be a sponsor on WUS :-|o|


With their recent customer service problems, I promise you it's not going to be helping them much more.

Though I would love to see a Seagull dealer with exclusive specialties sponsor us... oh a man can hope


----------



## akay56

Hi 
can somebody post here or PM the phone number of seagull.sg or David. Maybe one of the forum members from Singapore could help.
i find it astonishing that seagull.sg would sell further new watches without settling their outstanding issues with existing customers who have already paid in full. They have not replied to my emails regarding delivery of my watch for almost one month now.

pls help folks.

thanks
ash


----------



## corn cob kid

akay56 said:


> Hi
> can somebody post here or PM the phone number of seagull.sg or David. Maybe one of the forum members from Singapore could help.
> i find it astonishing that seagull.sg would sell further new watches without settling their outstanding issues with existing customers who have already paid in full. They have not replied to my emails regarding delivery of my watch for almost one month now.
> 
> pls help folks.
> 
> thanks
> ash


From the seagull.sg site:

CONTACT US SEA-GULL Singapore:
1 Park Road, #01-84, People's Park Complex, Singapore 059108
Contact: (+65) 6536 5658
Sales Hotline: HP:8379 4379 (David Lee)
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Pawl_Buster

akay56 said:


> Hi
> can somebody post here or PM the phone number of seagull.sg or David. Maybe one of the forum members from Singapore could help.
> i find it astonishing that seagull.sg would sell further new watches without settling their outstanding issues with existing customers who have already paid in full. They have not replied to my emails regarding delivery of my watch for almost one month now.
> 
> pls help folks.
> 
> thanks
> ash


What better way to make twice as much profit on each watch :-d

It's truly appalling that so many good folks have been left with nothing but a hole in their Papal and no responses from the seller.
But I'm not in the least bit surprised since this seller either posted this thread or had someone with an interest do it. This same poster also started a thread that impugned the integrety of a couple of other ADs and sellers :-|

Well, you know the old saying 'what goes around comes around'...they will get theirs!


----------



## akay56

akay56 said:


> hi everybody
> 
> has any one here received any email or any other communication from seagull.sg ?
> because my order for this seagull seamaster which was supposed to be sent to singapore address itself has never been delivered. (ordered around 15 October)
> i have emailed the person David numerous times in the past 3 weeks and have not received any replies from them. I even called the phone numbers on the website but the mobile number given there seems to have been de-activated and the other number nobody picks up the phone.
> needless to say my $129 seems to have disappeared, and since it is more than 45 days since the payment i cant complain at paypal.
> would appreciated in anybody here could enlighten me or suggest some course of action.
> 
> warm regards
> ash


after weeks of trying, i have been able to speak to David today, and he says he will send the watch i have ordered.
so fingers crossed, there is still some hope in this matter... 

ash


----------



## jayyoung

The website says that they are 39mm case diameter! Does that include the crown? As they don't look that big on some of the wrist photo's


----------



## Pakz

jayyoung said:


> The website says that they are 39mm case diameter! Does that include the crown? As they don't look that big on some of the wrist photo's


They're 38/39mm in diameter crown excluded. Or at least that's what my rulers say!
However, that's really not big on a "thick-ish" wrist. For example I've got a 7'5 wrist and it wears OK albeit on the small side on me... Keep in mind that most divers nowadays are 42mm or more! I ofter wear watches like the OS300 or Seiko Shogun that are in 45/46mm range...


----------



## BTK01

This Sea-Gull is a lovely piece and no doubt value for money at the price....and I am a devout Chinese Mechanical enthusiast,.....but there are other lovely, well priced watches out there such as this Orient: 

Its not a blue dial but beautiful dial features in any case.


----------



## Pakz

yep there are very nice Orients in that price range. However, in terms of finish, materials, or even movement, I feel that this Seagull is much better value proposition.


----------



## DiverBob

I am posting my Seagull AT white dial in the for sale forum today. If you are interested just PM me. Watch is LNIB and will come with 3 straps. Mesh, black leather and a brown leather strap. Keeping stellar time.

PS: The Bracelet separated at the endlink... but will ship that as well. Sold and will be missed...


----------



## Pawl_Buster

DiverBob said:


> I am posting my Seagull AT white dial in the for sale forum today. If you are interested just PM me. Watch is LNIB and will come with 3 straps. Mesh, black leather and a brown leather strap. Keeping stellar time.
> 
> PS: The Bracelet separated at the endlink... but will ship that as well.


The honeymoon is over?


----------



## Dan83bz

This is a bit like the Nomos Tangomat "homage", aka the Rodina German/Chinese/Russian watch  And yes, I do have one of those and the thing i love most about it is the "China Made" printed on the dial. Only wish the writing was bigger.

Seeing people's fascination with brand and image, am not surprised this has sold so well. Lets see how the keep up in the long run though.


----------



## DiverBob

Pawl_Buster said:


> The honeymoon is over?


 I rather call it "temporary insanity" as I know I am going to miss this one already. Got a few on the horizon and you know how this WIS sickness can be.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

DiverBob said:


> I rather call it "temporary insanity" as I know I am going to miss this one already. Got a few on the horizon and you know how this WIS sickness can be.


Most new watches in a collection are only rented for a period of time anyway ;-)


----------



## DiverBob

This is indeed true 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz

Pawl_Buster said:


> Most new watches in a collection are only rented for a period of time anyway ;-)


Depends on the collector ;-)
I'm almost never selling any watch. I did set the limit at 75, so until then I just keep everything. And wear everything. And would have trouble selecting one to sell...

That said, I really can't picture myself selling the Seagull AT, unless I get the Omega AT, that is... And even then... It's just too good value and too nice a cheapie to sell!


----------



## Sean779

Pakz said:


> I did set the limit at 75, so until then I just keep everything.


you're quite the ascetic. |>


----------



## Pakz

I know... But he who lives by strong rules is always stronger


----------



## snip3r

Just got myself the white one and met the owner, David, I see that he has ample stocks 
Nice chap!


----------



## Fuzzylogic

snip3r said:


> Just got myself the white one and met the owner, David, I see that he has ample stocks
> Nice chap!


Really? Website still indicates all 3 out of stock...so he's just doing local sales? That's a shame.


----------



## snip3r

Only white and black is available


----------



## Okapi001

snip3r said:


> Only white and black is available


I've just order 2 whites. I wonder how long will the stock last this time


----------



## ringo16

Dam! I have a final in 20 minutes. Hope it going to still be in stock when I get out. 99% chance I'll get myself a Xmas present


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Nice watch. Very great find. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Fuzzylogic

Can any current owners confirm its a screw down crown? Both the black and white one now say its 5atm water resistance which leads me to believe it's not a screw down crown. however the blue one still says 200m wr with screw down crown. 
thanks.


----------



## Okapi001

The black one (from the previous batch) has screw-down crown and 20ATM written on the back. However I wouldn't go diving with it. It should be good for swimming and probably snorkling, even if it's only 5 atm. Perhaps someone should test it in a pressure chamber.


----------



## Ed P.

I see Seagull has 30 each of the black and white dials. Has anyone else noticed that the new batch says only 5 atm.(50 m) water resistance, and no screw-down crown!? Of course, no screw-down crown might be a good thing in the long run!


----------



## samdwich

Just ordered a white one it was hard I wanted a blue but they won't seem to be available anytime soon and I had a hard time between black and white


----------



## Shootist

Why would they change the black and white to a non screw down crown, but leave the blue unchanged? I ordered a black one, but sure hope they are made like the previous batch.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okapi001

Shootist said:


> Why would they change the black and white to a non screw down crown, but leave the blue unchanged? I ordered a black one, but sure hope they are made like the previous batch.


They don't have a new batch of the blue version, so it's entirely possible that thay use ordinary non screw crown for the new batch of the white and the black, for whatever reason. But I don't think it's a big deal, surely nobody will go diving with that watch. That is, as long as they didn't cut some other corners too;-)


----------



## Shootist

Excellent point. Admittedly I wouldn't have ordered one though if I had caught the change myself. I don't plan on diving with it's but a screw down crown would have been nice.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arislan

Apparently the new batch are 5ATM instead of 20ATM.. got an email from them notifying me of this and whether I want to proceed with my order... oh well, not like i'll be diving with these.


----------



## jon_huskisson

I really wanted a blue version, but I don't want to risk missing out entirely so I've just pulled the trigger on a white one. Any danger of it arriving in the US in time for Christmas?


----------



## 2Channon

jon_huskisson said:


> I really wanted a blue version, but I don't want to risk missing out entirely so I've just pulled the trigger on a white one. Any danger of it arriving in the US in time for Christmas?


Well Jon, I'm it the same boat. We both wanted blue and we both got white instead. I just picked up this Orient Stingray with a black face the other day so that is why I went for the white one.


----------



## ringo16

2Channon said:


> Well Jon, I'm it the same boat. We both wanted blue and we both got white instead. I just picked up this Orient Stingray with a black face the other day so that is why I went for the white one.
> View attachment 1311654


Similar boat with you!
Except I got the black stingray for my brother as a Xmas present and I don't have a white dial yet.

5atm Isnt going to bother me either, but glad its a screw in crown


----------



## snip3r

Yes it's 5atm now with screwdown crown


----------



## jayyoung

Glad to see these babies back in stock! Hope everyone receives theirs before chrimbo!


----------



## Pakz

Thing is, it wasn't writen anywhere that it had a screw down crown, for the previous batch. It's just been a pleasant surprise to the first people to receive that watch. Who knows what the current ones have. Possibly the same screw down crown as before.

The thing is the rating of 200m was very probably largely "just for show"... The grittiness of the crown, the see through back, all of that was more in line with a 50 or 100m rating, in my opinion.

That said, it might well be OK for a real dive now and then. I've heard of people actually diving to 50m with a (new) Speedmaster... with no water ingress!!!!


----------



## Shootist

After much thought I ended up cancelling my order. Hopefully I will get a refund. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Conway

I'm a bit confused. I ordered the white Sea Master yesterday morning. I haven't gotten an order confirmation or any kind of email from Sea-Gull saying when the watch will be on the way. I've never ordered anywhere besides Newegg and Overstocked. The order on paypal says "completed" but I'm not sure the watch is on the way. Can anyone give me insight on whats supposed to be happening?


----------



## Pakz

In my case, I had no news for one week, then I shot another mail enquiring what was happening, then after 2 more days, I receive a mail that my watch had shipped. Then I received it after about one week.

Not a very speedy process but it's a cheap air-mail parcel shipping ($10 for a package that size from Singapore to Europe or the US!) so that's to be expected, I'd say.

The guys at sea-gull.sg are not very reactive, so pushing them a bit now and then with some inquiry mails might not be a bad idea. Well, if there ain't too many such mails, in which case, they'll spend their whole days reading and replying which will not help with the shipping ;-)


----------



## Okapi001

You can check the status on the website. You should see under Status: Confirmed,Payed,Unshipped

When I bought the black one a couple of months ago it took a week or so for the seller to finally dispatch the watch. Than you get a tracking number and you can follow the watch from Singapore to your destination.


----------



## samdwich

Seems they have infinite stock haven't fall from 30 it was 30 before I ordered one and after too and I think many have order yet and the stock remains


----------



## Okapi001

Probably it's just not updating. In less than one whole day 24 white ones and 17 black ones were sold. We'll see tomorrow if they are still available


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Oooo! That's a nice looking Orient. Love the mil style look to it :-!


----------



## Fuzzylogic

I'm actually not that worried about the WR. I have other watches for water sports but it was a perceived downgrade and gave me pause. No matter as it's still a very nice looking watch for the price and 5Atm can still withstand splashes from hand washing etc. which is probably the most water this watch will encounter.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Fuzzylogic said:


> I'm actually not that worried about the WR. I have other watches for water sports but it was a perceived downgrade and gave me pause. No matter as it's still a very nice looking watch for the price and 5Atm can still withstand splashes from hand washing etc. which is probably the most water this watch will encounter.


Given the two important downgrades; I certainly hope the price has been dropped accordingly.

I don't particularly like these bait and switch tactics; they are dishonest :-(


----------



## ultarior

a bit here, a bit there and so do I think about the chinese watch business. dishonest. not the whole one but much more than everywhere else.
sometimes that dishonest is on the edge to inattention, that can be in it's turn a cover for dishonest
sorry. consider this as a cry.
PLUR


----------



## Okapi001

I would call it a somewhat "relaxed" approach to production (and specifications) I never take this 20 ATM water resistance too seriously in the first place. It's more honest to claim 5 ATM and deliver 5 ATM, than to claim 20 ATM and deliver 5 ATM.

Anyway, it should be obvious to everyone that the Chinese have to cut some corners here and there to deliver watches at that prices. I'm still surprised every time I put my Chinese Seamaster on a timegrapher. Nearly COSC performance (currently it's between +4 and +10 s/d, depending on the position) for $130.


----------



## cardinal_jello

The shipping unreliability is a bit disturbing. I emailed David if I could swing by Singapore for a day and pick one up in store, since I'll be traveling through Asia anyways. Hopefully will be able to clarify in person some things like the water resistance. Will update in two weeks.


----------



## RejZoR

If you'll ever get any answer... I'm apaprently one of the "lucky" ones. Not a single reply in 2+ weeks time. He didin't bother to send out the watch that i paid either (and it wasn't even this Seamaster homage, i picked some other more expensive watch). Lamest service ever. I can't possibly understand that one person can be so occupied that he cannot reply to a mail in 2 weeks time. I mean, he must have like 50.000 customers a week or something (feeling the sarcasm here?)...


----------



## Okapi001

RejZoR said:


> If you'll ever get any answer... I'm apaprently one of the "lucky" ones. Not a single reply in 2+ weeks time. He didin't bother to send out the watch that i paid either (and it wasn't even this Seamaster homage, i picked some other more expensive watch). Lamest service ever. I can't possibly understand that one person can be so occupied that he cannot reply to a mail in 2 weeks time. I mean, he must have like 50.000 customers a week or something (feeling the sarcasm here?)...


Just a thought - check your spam folder. I have just discovered an old message from seagull.sg in mine


----------



## RejZoR

That was the first thing i did. And nothing was there apart from those account activation links that i had to use to activate the account.


----------



## Shootist

David always replied promptly to my emails. I ordered and paid for the watch before I realized it had been downgraded. I emailed him and asked to cancel. That same day I got a refund to my PayPal account. I am personally disappointed that the watch has been downgraded, but I can't complain about the service. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RejZoR

Well, i can. No one can ever be that busy not to be able to reply in 2 friggin weeks. But he still didn't reply to any of my mails, didn't refund anything and i'm still waiting for him to respond to the PayPal dispute before i'll have to escalate the thing...


----------



## Pakz

Shootist said:


> David always replied promptly to my emails. I ordered and paid for the watch before I realized it had been downgraded. I emailed him and asked to cancel. That same day I got a refund to my PayPal account. I am personally disappointed that the watch has been downgraded, but I can't complain about the service.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


Well, that's if the watch really has been downgraded. It might just be they corrected the description to one more accurate, without changing anything in the watch itself.

We'll have to wait for the first pics/descriptions of the newer ones to know the gist of it, but I'm much inclined to believe that the watch hasn't changed a bit, wasn't really 200m, and now is actually more than 50m... but maybe somebody complained that they had it tested at 200m and it failed, so they wrote 50m instead, just to be sure.


----------



## Pakz

RejZoR said:


> Well, i can. No one can ever be that busy not to be able to reply in 2 friggin weeks. But he still didn't reply to any of my mails, didn't refund anything and i'm still waiting for him to respond to the PayPal dispute before i'll have to escalate the thing...


Maybe it's your mail that's registered as spam for a weird reason at seagull.sg? It might be worth the try to send another one from a different address...

Because it took them quite some time to prepare then ship my watch, but they did respond to my mails in less than 24h every time.


----------



## rko

5atm. I noticed it after I got home. No big deal though just a little disappointed. On the positive side, the current batch have blued screws which was not the case previously according to David.....anybody can confirm? 

Not too sure wat happened. Last I visited the shop(housed inside a headphone boutique) he was busy sending watches over at the post office. And he replied my mails the very same day...... Perhaps send him another mail?


----------



## Pakz

rko said:


> 5atm. I noticed it after I got home. No big deal though just a little disappointed. On the positive side, the current batch have blued screws which was not the case previously according to David.....anybody can confirm?


I confirm, no blued screws on the previous batch, and the water resistance is just given by a "20 ATM" on the bezel of the see-through back


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Pakz said:


> Well, that's if the watch really has been downgraded. It might just be they corrected the description to one more accurate, without changing anything in the watch itself.
> 
> We'll have to wait for the first pics/descriptions of the newer ones to know the gist of it, but I'm much inclined to believe that the watch hasn't changed a bit, wasn't really 200m, and now is actually more than 50m... but maybe somebody complained that they had it tested at 200m and it failed, so they wrote 50m instead, just to be sure.


If that's what happened, there are going to be a lot of angry folks that bought the original pieces as advertized in this thread :think:
Time will tell...


----------



## Okapi001

So far it seems everybody are quite happy with the watch and only a couple of them appeared in the sales corner, and were all quickly sold for the price of a new one, or even higher. I'm pretty sure nobody went diving with them.;-)


----------



## jon_huskisson

I sent an e-mail just to re-confirm my delivery address (I had a bad feeling that I gave my old address when making the paypal payment) and David got back to me promptly to tell me that my watch will be shipped on Monday and I will receive a shipping confirmation then.

I suspect that if he's responding to a relatively unimportant e-mail promptly, then I'm sure there must be some other reason why he isn't responding to others that are more important.


----------



## hanshananigan

Anyone mind posting a lug-to-lug measurement? Someone mentioned 50mm-ish. From the wrist shots and side-by-side shots with other watches, it does seem to take up a lot of real estate for a 39mm watch. I'm usually maxed out at 48mm L2L...


----------



## 2Channon

jon_huskisson said:


> David got back to me promptly to tell me that my watch will be shipped on Monday and I will receive a shipping confirmation then.


That's good to know. I ordered mine 5 minutes after you so maybe it will be shipped Monday also.


----------



## RejZoR

jon_huskisson said:


> I sent an e-mail just to re-confirm my delivery address (I had a bad feeling that I gave my old address when making the paypal payment) and David got back to me promptly to tell me that my watch will be shipped on Monday and I will receive a shipping confirmation then.
> 
> I suspect that if he's responding to a relatively unimportant e-mail promptly, then I'm sure there must be some other reason why he isn't responding to others that are more important.


Then why the hell he is completely ignoring me!? And it can't be just me (or my e-mail), because he's also ignoring the PayPal dispute case. Dafaq...


----------



## 2Channon

Hi RejZoR,
This is probably a stupid question but have you tried to call him?
This # is from the web site:
(+65) 6536 5658


----------



## RejZoR

And spend a fortune on a call? I only have a cell phone and calling abroad is like super expensive. I paid more for the watch already + shipping and now also on a call. No thanks. Besides, even if he somehow didn't see my e-mails, surely he could ship the damn watch in a 2 and a half weeks time. I could hand craft it faster myself by just looking at it on a picture.


----------



## Okapi001

hanshananigan said:


> Anyone mind posting a lug-to-lug measurement? Someone mentioned 50mm-ish. From the wrist shots and side-by-side shots with other watches, it does seem to take up a lot of real estate for a 39mm watch. I'm usually maxed out at 48mm L2L...


It's 46.5 mm.


----------



## linnaen

RejZoR said:


> And spend a fortune on a call? I only have a cell phone and calling abroad is like super expensive


Yet you are on the internet where such calls can be made for a fraction of the cost of a cell phone call.



RejZoR said:


> I could hand craft it faster myself by just looking at it on a picture


While you are working out how to set up sip why don't you just try that. I'd be interested to see how you go.


----------



## RejZoR

Plz don't play a smartass on me now.  I'm waiting for a package to even move out of the store for 2+ weeks without any feedback from the seller. It's bad enough as it is.


----------



## snip3r

Maybe can use Skype


----------



## RejZoR

And why should i? I could easily communicate with any company using e-mail. Just not here...


----------



## Fuzzylogic

That's interesting about the blued screws...so they upgraded the decoration but downgraded the WR (if indeed they were 200m WR on the first batch)

Are the crowns the nicer crowns (as shown on the white and blue models on the website)? I'm worried they may have gone with the cheaper looking crown (as it's shown on the black model on the site) to rush production. It's not a big deal, just a small detail, but details sometimes matter.



rko said:


> 5atm. I noticed it after I got home. No big deal though just a little disappointed. On the positive side, the current batch have blued screws which was not the case previously according to David.....anybody can confirm?
> 
> Not too sure wat happened. Last I visited the shop(housed inside a headphone boutique) he was busy sending watches over at the post office. And he replied my mails the very same day...... Perhaps send him another mail?


----------



## Okapi001

I have the black one from the first batch and it has the "nicer" crown.


----------



## Froggo

RejZoR said:


> And why should i? I could easily communicate with any company using e-mail. Just not here...


You shouldn't. It's obviously not your obligation and it definitely wasnt part of the deal. However, you're in a certain situation and people have provided you with alternatives in reaching the seller to try and help you resolve the issue. You have bluntly turned them down and are continuing to sit here and complain without any action. From what i understand, it was never your fault to begin with. What i don't understand is your inability to adapt to the situation at hand and your continued stubbornness. Good luck buddy.


----------



## RejZoR

To be frank, at this point i just want my money back so i'll order it from the store where i've ordered Sea-Gulls before. They had superb responsivenes and delivery was super fast.


----------



## Froggo

RejZoR said:


> To be frank, at this point i just want my money back so i'll order it from the store where i've ordered Sea-Gulls before. They had superb responsivenes and delivery was super fast.


From what i understand, you have already opened a Paypal dispute (within 40 days of the original transaction)? If so, i believe that you can escalate it to the point where the Paypal staff will be involved in contacting the seller; and hopefully come to a desired conclusion. That's of course assuming the seller refuses to respond to you. Personally, i have been involved in Paypal disputes in the past; in which the seller refunded me promptly within a few hours of me opening the dispute. I don't think any seller that wants to continue their business would bother risking their reputation by disregarding a Paypal dispute (especially one that can be resolved with ~$100), as it may be greatly detrimental to their flow of cash in the future. Good luck.


----------



## RejZoR

I gave him 1 week time to respond to my e-mail inquiry and after that 1 week for a PayPal dispute and so far he still hasn't done anything at all to resolve this in a normal way. This Wednesday (1 week) i'm escalating it further. I think i've been more than reasonable and patient.


----------



## hanshananigan

Hmmmm...... looks like they may have received one-too-many PayPal complaints:



> sea gull watch singapore Pte, Ltd
> Your purchase couldn't be completed
> 
> This recipient is currently unable to receive money.
> Your purchase couldn't be completed
> There's a problem with the merchant's PayPal account. Please try again later.


----------



## Shootist

I guess I should consider myself lucky to have gotten a refund so quickly.

sent from my galaxy tab


----------



## Okapi001

hanshananigan said:


> Hmmmm...... looks like they may have received one-too-many PayPal complaints:


Or perhaps they exceeded a limit for their account They sold something like 70 watches over the weekend.


----------



## jon_huskisson

Fingers crossed this won't affect their ability to satisfy existing orders. Not the most professionally run outfit for sure. Hope they sort out whatever is going on promptly.


----------



## samdwich

Hope they ship mine!



Edit:
Yup it seems they will! Just received a mail to confirm the shipping address from David! I'm excited to see this watch in flesh.


Also they are out of stock already at the site again! Both black and white


----------



## nz734

I posted a order on 14th Dec and David has just sent an email for reconfirming the shipping address, hopefully I'll get it as a christmas present.


----------



## Pakz

nz734 said:


> I posted a order on 14th Dec and David has just sent an email for reconfirming the shipping address, hopefully I'll get it as a christmas present.


I wouldn't really count on that... Shipping does take a bit of time, and I suspect that around Christmas it's even slower than usual.
Best case, you get it in time, and it's a good suprise.
worst case you get it a few days late, but then you're OK, weren't really expecting it on time ;-)


----------



## loiidol

Was about to pull the trigger on this watch, but I had cold feet =x


----------



## phdavenport

I ordered a white and a black on Saturday. Went through Paypal okay. I received an em from the merchant last night asking for confirmation of my shipping address and phone no. These are more positive indications than some of the posters have had, but still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## hanshananigan

2Channon said:


> That's good to know. I ordered mine 5 minutes after you so maybe it will be shipped Monday also.





Okapi001 said:


> Or perhaps they exceeded a limit for their account They sold something like 70 watches over the weekend.


Huh. I would have never imagined that PayPal would actually refuse to process funds. So a vendor pays upfront for a certain number of transactions rather than paying per transaction like a credit card? Weird!


----------



## 104RS

phdavenport said:


> I ordered a white and a black on Saturday. Went through Paypal okay. I received an em from the merchant last night asking for confirmation of my shipping address and phone no. These are more positive indications than some of the posters have had, but still keeping my fingers crossed.


I ordered a black and a white one as well, on last thursday (the 12th)
The next day (the 13th) I received an e-mail regarding the downgrade from 20ATM to 5ATM, and to confirm my address.
I told him I didn't mind only 5ATM and confirmed my order and confirmed my address.

"So, if it's OK for you then we will sent out the watch tomorrow, and please reply with your full address."

Today, the 17th, the status still remains "unshipped" So the "sending the watch out tomorrow" didn't really happen. 
Pretty curious if, and when they actually will be shipped out... not sure what to think, this whole process is as questionable as the design of the watch is original ;-)


----------



## Okapi001

104RS said:


> Pretty curious if, and when they actually will be shipped out... not sure what to think, this whole process is as questionable as the design of the watch is original ;-)


It's a little weird all this corespondence. When I order the black one in October there was no need to verify the address. But the watch was shipped a week or so after the purchase, so at least this part remains the same - so far  I just hope they didn't sell more watches than they have on stock. Or if they did, that they will deliver them as they were ordered (I was pretty fast this time )


----------



## 104RS

Okapi001 said:


> It's a little weird all this corespondence. When I order the black one in October there was no need to verify the address. But the watch was shipped a week or so after the purchase, so at least this part remains the same - so far  I just hope they didn't sell more watches than they have on stock. Or if they did, that they will deliver them as they were ordered (I was pretty fast this time )


Well Okapi001, you were spot on! Exactly one week after ordering I received the shipping confirmation today.
I have to say his communication overall was pretty much OK, but especially al the weird stories here and the many paypal disputes made me wonder if I would ever see any watches arriving here on my doorstep. But I guess everything will be allright.
Just wanted to let other people know who ordered, so that they can have a little piece of mind ;-)


----------



## Pakz

104RS said:


> Well Okapi001, you were spot on! Exactly one week after ordering I received the shipping confirmation today.
> I have to say his communication overall was pretty much OK, but especially *all the weird stories here and the many paypal disputes* made me wonder if I would ever see any watches arriving here on my doorstep. But I guess everything will be allright.
> Just wanted to let other people know who ordered, so that they can have a little piece of mind ;-)


Not sure there are many such things going on... There's one guy who's having loads of trouble but who doesn't want to try other means of communication than the mail, so it might well be a purely technical problem, and then there's been a one time thing with paypal saying they were not accepting payments.

So I'd say that, at least based on my experience with them, Seagull Singapore do answer OK and take some time to ship when then have the watches. Then it again takes some time to arrive, but overall considering the value of this watch and the distance, I'd say it's all quite bearable...


----------



## 104RS

hanshananigan said:


> Hmmmm...... looks like they may have received one-too-many PayPal complaints:
> 
> "_sea gull watch singapore Pte, Ltd_
> _Your purchase couldn't be completed_
> 
> _This recipient is currently unable to receive money._
> _Your purchase couldn't be completed_
> _There's a problem with the merchant's PayPal account. Please try again later."_


Could be that I just misintepreted some posts here, I was mainly referring to this post from hanshananigan earlier, but everything seems to work out fine in my case.
They probably just can't really deal with the huge amounts of orders, so it just takes some more time to process them all. 
To be honest, I don't really mind waiting a bit longer ;-)


----------



## arislan

Well mine is in the AUS Post center for collection now, will go collect it come the weekday. It took them 2 weeks to actually ship it, and about 1 week to get to Oz. Given the value, I didn't send emails to harass them at all during that 2 weeks, payment over paypal had no problems. When they shipped, they provided me with SingPost tracking number, after that really is not their problem if SingPost or AUS Post can't get their act together, my experiences with the latter is pretty bad, but fortunately for me in this instance, there was no problem.


----------



## Okapi001

So it seems that those ordered on 09/12 (a smaller part of the second batch) were successfully shipped and now we are waiting for all those ordered on 14-17/12 to be shipped.

Update 1: 5 minutes after posting the above I got the tracking number

Update 2: I've just noticed that the white and black Seamasters were removed from the website. Only blue one, out of stock, is still there. I wonder why?


----------



## ringo16

Just got my tracking number. Ordered on the 13th. One week ago


----------



## Somewhat

My buddy is in Singapore visiting his family went to their actual shop and got one for himself for about $100 USD or so so they're still in business. But he also said they're pretty busy with the holidays.

Personally I haven't liked the lack of service so I just got him to get me one and bring it back but otherwise I wouldn't have been so lucky. However they are operating and it sounds like they're starting to send them out which at least is good.


----------



## samdwich

Okapi001 said:


> Update 2: I've just noticed that the white and black Seamasters were removed from the website. Only blue one, out of stock, is still there. I wonder why?


I noticed that too, I think those 2 watches are sold out for good, maybe they left the blue up cuz the second batch of blue haven't arrived but when it arrives that would be all from sea master madness, I don't see any other reason why they would remove those 2

My 2 cents


----------



## Okapi001

Let's just hope the second batch is as good as the first one.


----------



## samdwich

Yup mine just shipped too they just emailed me the tracking number!

Let's see how good this watch is


----------



## guitardave

Where is the blue one listed on the site? I don't see it...


----------



## DannyElfman

Out of stock : Sea Master blue_SPECIAL EDITION_SEA-GULL Seagullwatch Singapore


----------



## jayyoung

1st impression - my watches shipped last Wednesday and arrived at my door in London this morning, 5 days - pretty good!

Well packed, nice boxes - the watch itself is OK! Not sure about the blue ar! Makes the glass look cloudy, the bracelet at only 18mm seems too skinny and delicate - not sure these are keepers!

For the same sort of money the alpha sea master blows this one out the water for fit and Finnish and come to think of it so does the alpha op

Don't get me wrong, I quite like this watch but it has not got the same wow factor that similar priced homages have

Thats my 1st impressions of this watch


----------



## jon_huskisson

jayyoung said:


> 1st impression - my watches shipped last Wednesday and arrived at my door in London this morning, 5 days - pretty good!
> 
> Well packed, nice boxes - the watch itself is OK! Not sure about the blue ar! Makes the glass look cloudy, the bracelet at only 18mm seems too skinny and delicate - not sure these are keepers!
> 
> For the same sort of money the alpha sea master blows this one out the water for fit and Finnish and come to think of it so does the alpha op
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I quite like this watch but it has not got the same wow factor that similar priced homages have
> 
> Thats my 1st impressions of this watch


Hmmm, my expectations are definitely somewhat lowered after reading this. I wasn't expecting the highest quality for $129 but I was expecting a Seagull to have better fit and finish than an Alpha. I think I should be ok with an 18mm bracelet, but a cloudy crystal doesn't sound good at all.

Can anyone who has received a watch from the first batch comment on whether these problems are present, or whether it appears that the second batch is inferior?


----------



## hosemg12

I ordered and received a blue one in the first batch..it has been flawless in its performance as was the ordering and shipping process..I have read various complaints from both individuals who purchased the watch and from those who have never laid hands on one and cannot speak to the validity of their experiences but for $129 I for one am a happy customer and you will not soon find mine in the sales forum..Merry Christmas


----------



## Oilers Fan

I am happy with my black dial SeaGull. For $130, I have zero complaints. It's on rubber for now. I do prefer my Rodina over this one though.


----------



## Froggo

Oilers Fan said:


> I am happy with my black dial SeaGull. For $130, I have zero complaints. It's on rubber for now. I do prefer my Rodina over this one though.
> 
> View attachment 1322888
> View attachment 1322890


Wait there are more Rodina watches?! I was only aware of the bauhaus homage.. hmm looks like some research will take over my christmas night. Happy holidays everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANZAC56

Brian Hatton said:


> It looks like crap, I have the real deal on my wrist as I type this.
> 
> View attachment 1224903
> 
> 
> The only Chinese watches I am interested in are one's that express themselves by their own individuality, e.g.:-
> 
> View attachment 1224905


Well lucky you mate, looks pretty ferkin good to me!! More to the point how much did you pay for the overpriced Swiss?


----------



## DannyElfman

*Oilers Fan* : Where did you get this Rodina ? I found one but with a bezel embedded with diamonds


----------



## Somewhat

I hate to open the floodgates on an item but dam's gonna get busted sooner or later so:
º£Å¸È«×Ô¶¯»úÐµ±í´ú¹¤816.364 ETA2824Ë®Æ½ À¶±¦±í¾µ ·Ç³£ÐÔ¼Û±È-ÌÔ±¦Íø

Enjoy


----------



## jayyoung

Confusing! But how do you order anything off there - that rodina is nice!


----------



## DannyElfman

Same here. I'm kinda lost with taobao (can't even find anything I want there ... my chinese is even worse than my english  )


----------



## Okapi001

You need a taobao/tmall agent.


----------



## Stitches

I found out today, in person, that the watches are taken off the website because apparently it doesn't sync with the inventory system and it allows people today to order more than the available stock. With that said there still might be more coming in.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Stitches said:


> I found out today, in person, that the watches are taken off the website because apparently it doesn't sync with the inventory system and it allows people today to order more than the available stock. With that said there still might be more coming in.


That truly is a sad and dishonest way to run a business :-s

Reporting the possibility of more stock really adds nothing to this already contentious issue :roll:
There is either stock or their isn't!

The WUS site sponsors have to be laughing at the business practices of this seller and the fiasco that has unraveled :-d


----------



## Stitches

There might be an issue with their inventory management system but it was my personal opinion for anyone hoping for new stock that there might be some. I'm not affiliated to them in any way or intended to incite anything. Just passing on what I found out about why they are taken off the website.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Stitches said:


> There might be an issue with their inventory management system but it was my personal opinion for anyone hoping for new stock that there might be some. I'm not affiliated to them in any way or intended to incite anything. Just passing on what I found out about why they are taken off the website.


I didn't mean to imply that you were affiliated at all.

But there have been others posting on this thread who are either affiliated or 'friends' of the seller that have helped generate more orders.

The original post in this thread is nothing more than a blatant sales post for the watch and the seller. That in itself is dishonest and shade; not to mention it steals business from WUS forum sponsors who pay to advertize here :-|


----------



## Sean779

Pawl_Buster said:


> The WUS site sponsors have to be laughing at the business practices of this seller and the fiasco that has unraveled :-d


doubt they have that much time on their hands...:-d


----------



## SirVeyer

Stitches said:


> I found out today, in person, that the watches are taken off the website because apparently it doesn't sync with the inventory system and it allows people today to order more than the available stock. With that said there still might be more coming in.


The resellers probably ordered multiples or as many as their cash flow allow hoping to flip for a profit. The demand seems to be there. If only David would limit one per address, there would be more to go around for those who wish to collect them or Sea-Gull would flood the market with them taking the demand away from the resellers.


----------



## Sean779

SirVeyer said:


> If only David would limit one per address, there would be more to go around for those who wish to collect them...


David doesn't know when the flood of orders will dry up.


----------



## Okapi001

Pawl_Buster said:


> The WUS site sponsors have to be laughing at the business practices of this seller and the fiasco that has unraveled :-d


Real fiasco, only 70+ watches sold in three days.


----------



## gagnello

Okapi001 said:


> Real fiasco, only 70+ watches sold in three days.


That has nothing to do with his point, but nice try.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## arislan

Back on topic, I got mine today, mail's been going slow over the holiday season and AUSPost is typically unreliable even during the non-holiday season. But finally got my black dial sea gull seamaster. First sea gull to be honest. I'm an avid Orient owner, with some Seikos, all sub 100-300 range, so I can only compare to these range of watches. The fit and finish is pretty good and I can definitely say better than some of my Orient watches. 

The AR coating is nice, so is the hacking movement. The AR coating gives off a blueish tint depending on the angle, not something you'd get on a similar priced Orient/Seiko. Even with a display caseback, the movement doesn't rattle as audibly compared to an Orient. 

The one I got is a screw down crown, but only 5ATM instead of 20ATM on some of the earlier batches. Not a problem to me as I don't intend to dive with this watch.

The bracelet is probably the weaker point, but if you're an Orient owner, you'll know that they have the same weakness, i.e. the Ray and Mako's bracelets are probably their weak point as well. But for the price, I can't complain. The bracelets feels solid and sturdier compared to a Ray/Mako's bracelet. However, adjusting the pins to fit my wrist was a pain. I almost gave up at some point.

I'm in the waiting list for the blue as well, hope the seller continues with the endeavor despite, for whatever reason, a lot of directed negativity here in this thread.


----------



## bvc2005

Congrats! Will you be posting some pics?


----------



## SirVeyer

arislan said:


> Back on topic, I got mine today, mail's been going slow over the holiday season and AUSPost is typically unreliable even during the non-holiday season. But finally got my black dial sea gull seamaster.


Appreciate the update and first impressions. What date did you place the order? Mine hasn't shipped and want to gauge how far behind it is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ultarior

placed the order 14dec, after week of emails the store gone silent for 2 weeks and then I suddenly got my tracking number with apologizes (actually I was about to fire paypal dispute at that point)
seems like they're past-ordering the watch assembly after gaining some paypal income
anyway, waiting for my black dialed one and keeping my eye on paypal's 45 days term.


----------



## Fuzzylogic

I ordered mine on the 13th of Dec. requested a shipping address change, got an immediate answer.
Received an email to confirm my ship to address on the 17th.
Received tracking number on the 21st.
Tracking indicates it was dispatched to the US o the 23rd.
With any luck I'll see it some time next week.
Hopefully.


----------



## arislan

bvc2005 said:


> Congrats! Will you be posting some pics?


Here's a quick iPhone pic next to my Ray and Vintage to give sense of its size for those who own Orient watches.










SirVeyer said:


> Appreciate the update and first impressions. What date did you place the order? Mine hasn't shipped and want to gauge how far behind it is. Thanks in advance.


My order was placed on the 9th. Got my tracking number on the 16th. I'm in Australia though, so it is much closer to Singapore, even then it took 2 weeks between SingPost and AusPost to get to me.


----------



## ultarior

heads up!!! ))
Sea Gull Sea Master Watch Limited Special Edition Brand New | eBay
мопед не мой


----------



## bvc2005

Ships to USA only. Good luck to our American Forum members bidding on this one.


ultarior said:


> heads up!!! ))
> Sea Gull Sea Master Watch Limited Special Edition Brand New | eBay
> мопед не мой


----------



## 104RS

I received mine yesterday, a black and a white one. The finish looks good, they seem to be running without any issues.
The second-hands stutters a little, but I read that this is the nature of the movement. The seller also promised me to throw in two leather straps, but unfortunately they weren't included.

Only thing I stumbled across is the way the bracelet refuses to either be removed, let alone take any links out to make it wearable.
I never thought I had to ask how to links, or remove the whole bracelet but can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## runeazn

meh ordered thsi watch on the 15th but i still havent gotten any tracking or email about it being shipped.
What's the average time before I get an mail?


----------



## fjf

I got the email about the "not 100m anymore, now it is 50m" a week after purchase; the tracking number a week later. Still waiting, one more week later. But I have faith!!


----------



## 104RS

Yesterday I received these two, unfortunately I have not been able to wear them yet since the bracelets are too loose and the links just won't come off. Actually, I can't even get the whole bracelets off :-s


































The caseback/movement:









And just a quick wristshot, although the bracelet is still too loose:


----------



## ringo16

Ordered on the 13th, got tracking number on the 21st, arrived at my post office on the 31st, but it's New Years so I should get it tomorrow the 2nd.


----------



## arktika1148

The bracelet slots look too small to fit a spring bar tool, I've had similar with some of mine (not this model btw).
Thin flat screwdriver blade should fit. Depress the spring bar either side first to loosen, then a little side load should release the end link.

Nice looking watches that look better on leather imo.
Congrats. on getting two of these mate,cheers.


----------



## Vsix

seikooo said:


> Check out this beautiful watch I got, it looks like an Omega Sea-Master, but its not, this is a sea-gull watch.
> 
> I ordered this watch on the Seagull Singapore web www.seagull.sg , just got it yesterday. Absolutely beautiful
> 
> The design of this watch is one of the reason why I got it. The light blue face looks stunning under the Anti-reflection coated sapphire glass. And the design of this watch is totally outstanding as its looks exactly like an omega sea master aqua terra, not only the shape of the case also the dial the hand the indicator, and also the finishing of the case with the polished beveled edge.
> The solid steel bracelet and solid steel buckle makes the watch feel solid and heavy. And it also looks great with a leather straps.
> I didn't even know its a screw-on crown until I got this watch, and it has a 200meter water resistance witch totally surprised me. Inside the case its a SEA-GULL ST16 movement with Geneva bar finishing and very good accuracy.---- REALLY LIKE IT A LOT !!!
> 
> look how beautiful it is....
> View attachment 1224139
> 
> View attachment 1224141
> 
> View attachment 1224142
> 
> View attachment 1224143
> 
> View attachment 1224144
> 
> View attachment 1224145
> 
> View attachment 1224146
> 
> View attachment 1224147


What a beautyful watch, great find!!!


----------



## runeazn

fjf said:


> I got the email about the "not 100m anymore, now it is 50m" a week after purchase; the tracking number a week later. Still waiting, one more week later. But I have faith!!


Well I guess I won't see my watch ever at my doorstep

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

104RS said:


> Yesterday I received these two, unfortunately I have not been able to wear them yet since the bracelets are too loose and the links just won't come off. Actually, I can't even get the whole bracelets off :-s


They are a beotch to remove.. it took me a while poking at it with my spring bar tool. In some cases, I had to pry it after loosening it a bit. In one instance, I gave up on a link and move to the next one. There doesn't seem to be any consistency. That's the flaw with this watch, is the bracelet links. I finally got out enough links to fit my wrist, putting it back in was easy, and quite some scratches on link as well, but not easily noticeable unless examined closely. Good luck!


----------



## 104RS

arislan said:


> They are a beotch to remove.. it took me a while poking at it with my spring bar tool. In some cases, I had to pry it after loosening it a bit. In one instance, I gave up on a link and move to the next one. There doesn't seem to be any consistency. That's the flaw with this watch, is the bracelet links. I finally got out enough links to fit my wrist, putting it back in was easy, and quite some scratches on link as well, but not easily noticeable unless examined closely. Good luck!


Thanks guys for your information regarding the bracelet. You were absolutely right, they are a nightmare to remove.
I have to admit eventually I gave up en went to someone who had some proper tools and the job was done pretty quickly. 
As I don't really like bracelets in the first place, I put the black one on a brown leather strap and the white one on a black leather strap.
Some better looking leather straps will follow in the near future.

After finally being able to fit the leather straps I put the black one on my wrist. Quite happy with it!


----------



## Shem

My black and white ones arrived today. The white one looks okay, though I haven't unwrapped the protective film yet. The black one is a different story, though. There's a gouge in the bracelet in the gap in the protective film, and the white insert from one of the hour markers has detached and is floating around the dial. Awful quality control. The bracelet also looks like it's going to be very hard to size because the pin holes in one side of the bracelet are incompletely machined, it's like I'd have to push through it to get to the pin (this is true of the white one, too).

I just emailed David, hopefully he'll reply and take care of this, but so far I'm not happy at all. $120 watches from other brands are at least usable and in good condition when you buy them.

Also, where are the manuals that normally come with Sea-Gulls? Mine didn't come with any manuals.


----------



## merl

Mine arrived today (together with the wus 2013 st5 le  )
Removing the bracelet is indeed a challenge.
I put it on an el cheapo crap strap which I had somewhere....have to go strap shopping!


----------



## 104RS

Shem said:


> My black and white ones arrived today. The white one looks okay, though I haven't unwrapped the protective film yet. The black one is a different story, though. There's a gouge in the bracelet in the gap in the protective film, and the white insert from one of the hour markers has detached and is floating around the dial. Awful quality control. The bracelet also looks like it's going to be very hard to size because the pin holes in one side of the bracelet are incompletely machined, it's like I'd have to push through it to get to the pin (this is true of the white one, too).
> 
> I just emailed David, hopefully he'll reply and take care of this, but so far I'm not happy at all. $120 watches from other brands are at least usable and in good condition when you buy them.
> 
> Also, where are the manuals that normally come with Sea-Gulls? Mine didn't come with any manuals.
> 
> View attachment 1331557
> View attachment 1331558


That's pretty unfortunate but I'm sure David will take care of it. He seems like a very reasonable guy while communicating with him.
I have to admit the bracelets of my watches had some minor scratches too. Since I wasn't planning on using them I don't really mind.

Mine didn't came with a manual either. Although I'm not really sure what should even be in a manual, the watches wind, set the time/date like any other watch?


----------



## arislan

yup no manual on mine either.. looks like the watches are finally getting in people's hands.


----------



## ringo16

Only got to handle mines for a few minutes before work but my first impression is that it is small compares to the orient ray and my other 40mm-44mm watches. I'm sure I can still pull it off though since I am pretty skinny


----------



## K1Kermit

merl said:


> Mine arrived today (together with the wus 2013 st5 le  )


How about a photo of 2 watches side by side?

I've got a ST5 on the way but I'm still thinking of blue seamaster - if they every become available again


----------



## runeazn

Communicate how? David isn't responding on the emails I sent him. Good luck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shem

runeazn said:


> Communicate how? David isn't responding on the emails I sent him. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


He replied to the last email I sent (before today's), but it took a few days for him to reply. Perhaps give him more time.


----------



## runeazn

Shem said:


> He replied to the last email I sent (before today's), but it took a few days for him to reply. Perhaps give him more time.


I sent him a mail 18 days ago and got nothing 
If you were able to get anything through mind to pass a message for me?
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Channon

merl said:


> Mine arrived today (together with the wus 2013 st5 le  )
> Removing the bracelet is indeed a challenge.
> I put it on an el cheapo crap strap which I had somewhere....have to go strap shopping!


What size band fits your SG?


----------



## 2Channon

I just received my white one today. It looks great. I even like the band that has gotten a bad rap by some. Only problem is that I can't set the date. In the first position the crown just spins, in both directions. I made sure that the time was around 6:30 ish before I tried so I wouldn't hurt anything but nothing. I can set the time from the second position, so I spun it until the proper date came up. I really don't want to send it back to Singapore for repair.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

2Channon said:


> I just received my white one today. It looks great. I even like the band that has gotten a bad rap by some. Only problem is that I can't set the date. In the first position the crown just spins, in both directions. I made sure that the time was around 6:30 ish before I tried so I wouldn't hurt anything but nothing. I can set the time from the second position, so I spun it until the proper date came up. I really don't want to send it back to China for repair.


These watches have been stuffed with the lowest quality ST16 movements, so it's not surprising some folks are experiencing problems.

Try pulling on the crown just a little while turning it in the quickset position and if that doesn't do anything try pushing the crown in a little while doing the same. If there is no quickset action, something is wrong; either a broken or missing part.

You will have to send it back to Singapore for your warranty service, not China.


----------



## arislan

The date adjust position of the crown is very tricky to get to, I had the same problem. The first position is the hand wind position, second is date adjust and third is the hour adjust.


----------



## jon_huskisson

Mine has arrived - ordered 14th December, shipped 21st December and arrived in the US yesterday.

First impressions: 

The dial (I went for the white option) is really nice - the combination of the texture and the applied indices gives it a nice depth. In my opinion it would be improved by removing the minute numerals on the outside which would enable the hour markers to be moved out a bit to open the dial up, and by removing the words "stainless steel" and "water resistant" (neither are much to gloat about and serve only to detract from the otherwise clean design. I also really like the hands, and I like the positioning and shape of the date window. One pretty minor gripe is that the white part of the hour markers (the lume I assume) haven't been applied with the greatest of care and some are slightly off-centre. We're only talking a fraction of a mm here, but at the 12 marker it is fairly noticable upon close examination. I don't have prior experience with Seagull watches, but from what I understand this isn't up to their normal standards. The sapphire crystal is beautifully clear and non-reflective, and I was pleasantly surprised to discover that it is very slightly domed which is a very nice touch (especially at this price).

The movement looks great through the exhibition caseback - it has geneva stripes and blued screws. It moves nice and freely (just handling it for a second got it ticking) and, whilst it's not the quietest auto movement, it's also not especially loud. The screw-down crown is a nice touch; it might not be necessary, but it makes it feel a bit more quality. The crown is actually quite large and prominent for this size of watch which makes unscrewing and winding easy but looks ever so slightly off to me (if I'm being picky), but I like the "S" branding on it. Having a hacking and winding movement is great, and pretty hard to come by at this price point. Winding the watch does feel a bit rough so I might have to try the dental floss trick that others have posted about and hopefully that will do the trick. I didn't have any problems identifying the three positions of the crown to set the date and time, but it does sound to me like it continues to wind when I'm screwing the crown down which I don't think it should do.

As others have said, the bracelet is the weak point. It isn't awful by any means, and solid links and end links is definitely more than you get on plenty of other watches. However, it doesn't look like it was made for the watch - the brushed finish and lighter colour don't match the polished finish on the watch case, and the strap feels lightweight for a solid link SS bracelet. The clasp is pretty solid so I don't consider it likely to come off my wrist any time soon. I found re-sizing it to be pretty easy (using one of those cheapo blue plastic gizmos to remove and replace the split pins) and after removing 4 links I'm finding it pretty comfortable. It's far from the best bracelet ever, but it's also far from the worst, and is probably about what you would expect for the price. Only time will tell whether it gets swapped out for a leather strap.

Overall I'm fairly pleased with my purchase. It's definitely a good looking (albeit wholly unoriginal) watch. A white textured dial dressy watch is a welcome addition to my collection and I'm pleased I managed to get one before they were discontinued. On paper this watch is the bargain of the year - hacking and winding auto, domed sapphire, exhibition caseback and decorated movement, solid end-links etc - however I think this watch isn't being manufactured with the sort of quality control that I believe Seagull is known for, so it doesn't quite live up to the sum of its parts. I'm not in a hurry to add another Seagull watch to my collection any time soon based on this example. That said, it's a $129 watch inc. p&p so it's still great value.

Apologies if I've repeated what others have already said, but as there were some concerns (from myself included) about the second batch being of different quality to the first I thought it was worth giving a summary. Hope others start landing soon, and I look forward to hearing what you all think.


----------



## 2Channon

arislan said:


> The date adjust position of the crown is very tricky to get to, I had the same problem. The first position is the hand wind position, second is date adjust and third is the hour adjust.


Thanks, that's what I meant but did'n say it right In the second position sometimes I can feel just a slight resistance but it never catches enough to change the date. No matter how much I fiddle with it back and forth. It does still change every 24 hours so I'll just have to set it the hard way a few times a year. If that is all that is wrong, I will just deal with it and be happy. I do like this watch.


----------



## 2Channon

Pawl_Buster said:


> You will have to send it back to Singapore for your warranty service, not China.


Don't look, my ignorance is showing. Thanks


----------



## Okapi001

jon_huskisson said:


> I'm pleased I managed to get one before they were discontinued.


Black and white versions are back on the website (with out of stock status), so it appears they are not discontinued after all.

Mine arrived yesterday to its destination in EU and now I will have to wait a day or two to clear customs procedure.


----------



## merl

K1Kermit said:


> How about a photo of 2 watches side by side?
> 
> I've got a ST5 on the way but I'm still thinking of blue seamaster - if they every become available again


It took a while, but here you are


----------



## jon_huskisson

Okapi001 said:


> Black and white versions are back on the website (with out of stock status), so it appears they are not discontinued after all.


That's a shame. Thought I'd snagged a real limited edition.


----------



## Okapi001

White Seamaster landed in EU;-)


----------



## ringo16

After my initial disappointment from the size when I unboxed it, it has become one of my favorites.
Bracelet is wearable. Feels solid, but the slight difference in brushing compared to the watch is a bit weird. Still searching for the perfect leather


----------



## Fuzzylogic

Black seamaster landed here in nyc.
Quick initial impressions (pro/con style):

Pros:
Watch LOOKS absolutely beautiful.
Decorated movement with blue screws.
The slightly domed AR coated sapphire crystal is clean and clear.
No misaligned indices.
The hands all line up very well on the hour.

Cons:
Bracelet as others have stated is not necessarily garbage but certainly can use some form of quality control. Some of the links were twisted but luckily they were the ones I had to remove anyways. There were some scuff marks on the edge of 1 or 2 links.
No micro adjustment so fit is a crapshoot.

Neutral:
Screw down crown is nice but at 5ATM, not really necessary.
Endlinks are solid though it doesn't sit very flush with the case.
No ratcheting when winding so hard to tell if it's actually doing anything.
Very small scuff marks on the hour and minute hand. Cannot see it at a glance, but if you look at the at the right angle you can see them.
It was a little difficult to distinguish between second (date change) and third (time change) crown positions.
Lume not very good, but not needed for this watch.

Overall I guess I expected more. The watch itself is very nice, but the bracelet really brings down the overall quality.
Still good for the price.

Haven't had it long enough to test how well it keeps time.

Here's a crappy cell phone picture.


----------



## Pakz

So as the examples from the second batch are arriving at their destinations it's now confirmed that they still have the screw down crown...

Apart from the blued screws and the rated depth, they're the same as the first batch... And as for that rated depth, well, I'm almost sure the truth is somewhere between the 200m of the old ones and the 50m of the new ones and probably has not changed a lot...


----------



## jon_huskisson

Okapi001 said:


> White Seamaster landed in EU;-)
> View attachment 1335799


Nice pic!


----------



## spuds288

FuzzyLogic nailed it.

I also received mine from the second batch. Essentially the watch in a seagull box (with guarantee) with Saran Wrap around the box - that was the protection. It did a good enough job though, no complaints.

As was said, the edge of 2 links were a bit scraped. Also, 2 links were falling apart - the permanent pin was coming loose. No big deal as I removed these two links anyhow.

Blue AR coating is nice. Slightly domed sapphire was unexpectedly nice. Still screw down crown. Only difference I noticed from Fuzzy's review is that mine has a clear ratcheting when hand winding. And moving between crown positions has distinct clicks.

Worth the money. The bracelet is MUCH more wearable than presented, I would just double check for security in those permanent pins. I haven't tried to remove it entirely yet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzylogic

Time keeping:

So far not so good. Seems to be gaining about 1 second every hour. It may just be the main spring needs a bit of a break-in period to settle down. Fortunately I tend to not wear the same watch for more than 3 days in a row. Still I may have to try and regulate it to at least get it to below +10 sec a day.

Anyone have experience regulating the ST-16? Any tips?


----------



## Okapi001

Fuzzylogic said:


> Anyone have experience regulating the ST-16? Any tips?


I don't have any experience regulating ST16 but judging from the four ST16s (three Seamasters and one other Seagull's model) I so far put on my Timegrapher you should be able to regulate it to around 10 sec/day without much trouble. With luck you will need only one really tiny nudge to the regulator;-)


----------



## Pakz

Fuzzylogic said:


> Time keeping:
> 
> So far not so good. Seems to be gaining about 1 second every hour. It may just be the main spring needs a bit of a break-in period to settle down. Fortunately I tend to not wear the same watch for more than 3 days in a row. Still I may have to try and regulate it to at least get it to below +10 sec a day.
> 
> Anyone have experience regulating the ST-16? Any tips?


I suppose it can regulate quite well. Mine is stable around +2 or + 3s a day. The tricky part will be to arrive at the right position for the racket... there's no micro-adjustment screw so you have to be über precise.


----------



## runeazn

Pakz said:


> I suppose it can regulate quite well. Mine is stable around +2 or + 3s a day. The tricky part will be to arrive at the right position for the racket... there's no micro-adjustment screw so you have to be über precise.


noob question how do you know if it's regulated well except for checking how many seconds it faster after 24h


----------



## Okapi001

runeazn said:


> noob question how do you know if it's regulated well except for checking how many seconds it faster after 24h


Every watchmaker should have a small device (commercialy called timegrapher) for measuring accuracy of the watch.


----------



## chronoman23

Fuzzylogic said:


> Time keeping:
> 
> So far not so good. Seems to be gaining about 1 second every hour. It may just be the main spring needs a bit of a break-in period to settle down. Fortunately I tend to not wear the same watch for more than 3 days in a row. Still I may have to try and regulate it to at least get it to below +10 sec a day.
> 
> Anyone have experience regulating the ST-16? Any tips?


ST-16 can be very accurate. Give it at least a month before attempting adjustment. If it's presently +24 s/d, it will probably settle down to perhaps +10 s/d. Also, leave it "crown up" at night and when not wearing it.


----------



## Shem

So I've mentioned in this thread that one of the Sea-Gull Sea-Masters I received was defective (the insert in one of the hour markers came loose and is floating around the dial, and there's a gouge in one of the bracelet links). Well, I emailed David and he replied telling me to ship the watch back to him and he'll replace it or refund, but he didn't provide an address and I don't feel I should have to pay international shipping after he sent me a *very obviously defective* watch that even a cursory look over would've picked up. I emailed him back *4 days ago* asking where to ship it and if he'll cover shipping costs, and he hasn't replied yet. I emailed him again today. Getting concerned that I'm going to be out $130.

I owned two Sea-Gull watches before, one of which was around the same price as this one (an M182SK), and both were really high quality with no problems. I wonder why the quality control on these is so awful.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Shem said:


> So I've mentioned in this thread that one of the Sea-Gull Sea-Masters I received was defective (the insert in one of the hour markers came loose and is floating around the dial, and there's a gouge in one of the bracelet links). Well, I emailed David and he replied telling me to ship the watch back to him and he'll replace it or refund, but he didn't provide an address and I don't feel I should have to pay international shipping after he sent me a *very obviously defective* watch that even a cursory look over would've picked up. I emailed him back *4 days ago* asking where to ship it and if he'll cover shipping costs, and he hasn't replied yet. I emailed him again today. Getting concerned that I'm going to be out $130.
> 
> I owned two Sea-Gull watches before, one of which was around the same price as this one (an M182SK), and both were really high quality with no problems. I wonder why the quality control on these is so awful.


I suspect these were not produced by Sea-Gull Tianjin but by Sea-Gull Tsinlien(Hong Kong) and they were thrown together with whatever was laying around.
As you point out, these watches are not up to Tianjin standards nor do they seem to be the type of watches Tianjin is trying to distance itself from.

I hope your case is resolved to your satisfaction but I wouldn't hold my breath after reading this thread :-(


----------



## Okapi001

Shem said:


> I don't feel I should have to pay international shipping after he sent me a *very obviously defective* watch that even a cursory look over would've picked up.


It's quite possible that the insert felt out after the watch left Singapore. There is a warranty booklet inside the box, with Seagull's (Tianjin) hotline number and e-mail - call or write directly to Seagull for instructions.


----------



## Okapi001

Shem said:


> Getting concerned that I'm going to be out $130.


Well, at least you managed to sold the other one with a nice $45 profit

BTW, as an AT8500 owner, do you still think "it's amazing how closely this matches the Omega Aqua Terra" and that it is "a great value for the price point"?


----------



## Fuzzylogic

chronoman23 said:


> ST-16 can be very accurate. Give it at least a month before attempting adjustment. If it's presently +24 s/d, it will probably settle down to perhaps +10 s/d. Also, leave it "crown up" at night and when not wearing it.


Thanks, I figure I let it settle down a while. not in a hurry to regulate it. Leaving it crown up for tha last few hours already seems to have slowed it down a bit.


----------



## balzebub

Pawl_Buster said:


> I suspect these were not produced by Sea-Gull Tianjin but by Sea-Gull Tsinlien(Hong Kong) and they were thrown together with whatever was laying around.
> As you point out, these watches are not up to Tianjin standards nor do they seem to be the type of watches Tianjin is trying to distance itself from.
> 
> I hope your case is resolved to your satisfaction but I wouldn't hold my breath after reading this thread :-(


Yup i have this same feeling as well, as this particular model cannot be found on Seagull Tainjin's webstore at all. Hence i have stayed away from this particular piece so far. In fact i wonder if all the 1963 re-issues being sold now are produced by Seagull Tianjin as it's not found on their official product listing as well..


----------



## balzebub

Okapi001 said:


> It's quite possible that the insert felt out after the watch left Singapore. There is a warranty booklet inside the box, with Seagull's (Tianjin) hotline number and e-mail - call or write directly to Seagull for instructions.


For Seagull Tianjin (china) to give 2 hoots about your watch, it will need to have the warranty booklet stamped by them and the 发票 or official tax receipt for the purchase should ideally be present as well.

I've bought watches from seagull.sg and their warranty booklet is not stamped not by seagull china and not by seagull sg. When i asked him who do i go to if my watch dies on me, i was told to just return it to him and he will fix it for me. Which makes me wonder if contacting seagull china direct regarding watches sold by seagull sg will be of any use?


----------



## Okapi001

balzebub said:


> Which makes me wonder if contacting seagull china direct regarding watches sold by seagull sg will be of any use?


At least it will clarify the real status of the Singapore dealership (and perhaps the status of that particular model as well).


----------



## overcrash

the only question I had in mind is, are watches from seagull.sg authentic seagull pieces? I had been cross referencing with the official seagull tmall store and cant find this model neither the 1963 reissue. How authentic are these? Seagull did produce them before but are they still in production?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pawl_Buster

overcrash said:


> the only question I had in mind is, are watches from seagull.sg authentic seagull pieces? I had been cross referencing with the official seagull tmall store and cant find this model neither the 1963 reissue. How authentic are these? Seagull did produce them before but are they still in production?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


It has been fairly well established that other than the original 1963 reissue, all the current ones are made elsewhere by someone else. It is equally obvious that there are more than one place building them.


----------



## Shem

Okapi, do you think the gouge in the bracelet also happened after it left Singapore? 

Compared to AT8500, it is obvious that the quality isn't there. I expected something more like my past experiences with Sea-Gull, which would have been a much better value. The white looked closer to the white AT than the black looks like the gray AT.


----------



## Okapi001

Shem said:


> Okapi, do you think the gouge in the bracelet also happened after it left Singapore?


No, but that tiny scratch is far from something that the seller should have spotted before shipping. I'm sure he will send you a spare link if you ask him.


----------



## balzebub

Pawl_Buster said:


> It has been fairly well established that other than the original 1963 reissue, all the current ones are made elsewhere by someone else. It is equally obvious that there are more than one place building them.


Yup the 1963s now are not from seagull Tianjin I am pretty certain of that, too many different people making them which is why i have yet to buy one. I am also pretty certain the AT seagulls are not official factory produced too.

Sent from the dark side


----------



## Shem

Okapi001 said:


> No, but that tiny scratch is far from something that the seller should have spotted before shipping. I'm sure he will send you a spare link if you ask him.


The cell phone photo I took doesn't show it very well but in real life the gouge is very obvious with the naked eye and deeper than could be polished.

I would have asked for a spare link if the dial hadn't also been damaged.


----------



## Okapi001

Shem said:


> I would have asked for a spare link if the dial hadn't also been damaged.


That must be Karma punishing you for reselling with profit.


----------



## Shem

Okapi001 said:


> That must be Karma punishing you for reselling with profit.


I bought both versions because I wasn't sure which one I would like more, and I resold one of them at the current market value of the item. I should add that it DIDN'T sell on WUS but via my eBay listing, for which I had to pay fees. The fact that I made a (virtually negligible) profit is neither evil nor relevant. Selling it for less than I could get for it would've been stupid. This is my last reply to you so as to not continue feeding the troll, since you seem intent on finding fault with everything I've posted.


----------



## Okapi001

Shem said:


> since you seem intent on finding fault with everything I've posted.


Including your sense of humour


----------



## nz734

Is it just me or does anyone else still have the watch unshipped?


----------



## phdavenport

I ordered one white and one black, both on Dec. 15. The black one arrived yesterday. I sent an em asking for the tracking number for the white one, but last night he sent me the same tracking number for the black one I received yesterday. Mr. Lee has been responsive to my emails, but I am beginning to get a little worried.


----------



## Okapi001

phdavenport said:


> I ordered one white and one black, both on Dec. 15. The black one arrived yesterday.


I ordered 2 whites and got both in the same package (2 boxes packed together). Check if there is a weight indicated on the package - he might have made a mistake and packed only one watch instead of 2 and you can prove that with the weight of the package you received.


----------



## phdavenport

Will do when I get home, thanks!


----------



## overcrash

balzebub said:


> Yup the 1963s now are not from seagull Tianjin I am pretty certain of that, too many different people making them which is why i have yet to buy one. I am also pretty certain the AT seagulls are not official factory produced too.
> 
> Sent from the dark side


This is why I will stay away from the 1963s and the ATs from Seagull until t house they decide to reissue it or something. 
I like the 2 models and would love to buy it but the QC and authenticity is worrying me.
Till then.......

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okapi001

overcrash said:


> This is why I will stay away from the 1963s and the ATs from Seagull until t house they decide to reissue it or something.
> I like the 2 models and would love to buy it but the QC and authenticity is worrying me.


Do you really think that 1963 reissue and Seamaster are the only two problematic models?

It's more or less impossible to recognise Seagull replicas, because they use original movements and because in most cases there are no references to legit versions - Seagull itself make many slightly different variants of their models. In another thread (or was it in this?) I mentioned model m169s - I have found 4 or 5 variants on the net and nobody (probably including staff at Seagull) knows if all of them are legit, or if not, which one are replicas, not made by Seagull.

On top of that we don't know the real status of Seagull's so called "authorised dealers". Are we absolutely sure that David in Singapore is any less of a legit AD than Kevin in California?


----------



## overcrash

Okapi001 said:


> Do you really think that 1963 reissue and Seamaster are the only two problematic models?
> 
> It's more or less impossible to recognise Seagull replicas, because they use original movements and because in most cases there are no references to legit versions - Seagull itself make many slightly different variants of their models. In another thread (or was it in this?) I mentioned model m169s - I have found 4 or 5 variants on the net and nobody (probably including staff at Seagull) knows if all of them are legit, or if not, which one are replicas, not made by Seagull.
> 
> On top of that we don't know the real status of Seagull's so called "authorised dealers". Are we absolutely sure that David in Singapore is any less of a legit AD than Kevin in California?


You made absolute sense in the above points
Therefore in view of such uncertainty I am hanging on till Seagull decides to reissue thru their TMall store (which is Seagull's official online store).
To each his own but I prefer to spend my money buying products thru authorised channel knowing that my watches are legit and put together by the factory, at least I can sleep more soundly at night. 
In the mean time I can only admired the 1963s and Seagull ATs, admiring the watches and the owners decisiveness to push thru for a design they love. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvc2005

Does the TMALL Sea-Gull site have an English language option?


overcrash said:


> You made absolute sense in the above points
> Therefore in view of such uncertainty I am hanging on till Seagull decides to reissue thru their TMall store (which is Seagull's official online store).
> To each his own but I prefer to spend my money buying products thru authorised channel knowing that my watches are legit and put together by the factory, at least I can sleep more soundly at night.
> In the mean time I can only admired the 1963s and Seagull ATs, admiring the watches and the owners decisiveness to push thru for a design they love.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abangr

overcrash said:


> You made absolute sense in the above points
> Therefore in view of such uncertainty I am hanging on till Seagull decides to reissue thru their TMall store (which is Seagull's official online store).
> To each his own but I prefer to spend my money buying products thru authorised channel knowing that my watches are legit and put together by the factory, at least I can sleep more soundly at night.
> In the mean time I can only admired the 1963s and Seagull ATs, admiring the watches and the owners decisiveness to push thru for a design they love.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


Man, take it easy. They are just watches 
I for one don't lose sleep over them.


----------



## overcrash

bvc2005 said:


> Does the TMALL Sea-Gull site have an English language option?


Hey dude, I aint too sure about that but let me check that out for you.
Its a good time to buy watches now though, in view of the Chinese New Year which is happening at the end of the month. 
There's as much as 50% off on most models from Seagull, Beijing and Shanghai now.
If you need help just drop me a pm.
Would be glad to help out. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## overcrash

abangr said:


> Man, take it easy. They are just watches
> I for one don't lose sleep over them.


Neither do I. 
I value inputs from the forumers and am glad that okapi shared his view. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ed P.

Has anyone heard anything new about more production of the AT homages? The second run of black and white dials was very small, and I haven't seen/heard anything about the second run of the blue dial ones. Maybe seagull.sg has decided that these are more trouble than they're worth!


----------



## Okapi001

They are still on the website, so this might be sign that more will come eventually.


----------



## RejZoR

Makes me wonder why no one else is offering these models. Seagull.sg exclusive?


----------



## ultarior

got mine









nice watch, but with that QC they must cost a half of what we paid. shame on sea-gull.


----------



## fatboyslimz

Received mine as well today.

Went outside and saw some condensation forming on the inside of the crystal.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Okapi001

ultarior said:


> nice watch, but with that QC they must cost a half of what we paid. shame on sea-gull.


You know of any better watch for $120, with similar characteristics?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

fatboyslimz said:


> Received mine as well today.
> 
> Went outside and saw some condensation forming on the inside of the crystal.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?


This is exactly why the WR charts tell you that anything less than 100M WR should not be exposed to moisture let alone submersion.
Obviously one or more of the seals in your watch is not sealing at all.


----------



## Okapi001

Pawl_Buster said:


> This is exactly why the WR charts tell you that anything less than 100M WR should not be exposed to moisture let alone submersion.
> Obviously one or more of the seals in your watch is not sealing at all.


You are wrong again. Inside condensation in cold air can occure in a perfectly sealed watch. It means that the air inside the watch contains a certain amount of water vapour that cannot escape.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Okapi001 said:


> You are wrong again. Inside condensation in cold air can occure in a perfectly sealed watch. It means that the air inside the watch contains a certain amount of water vapour that cannot escape.


You may actually be right this time ;-) If these watches, as I suspect, were assembled in a hot humid environment, then the moist air trapped inside would condense on the crystal after a coming from an air conditioned area.
This simply adds more credence to these watches not being assembled by Sea-Gull since we have pictorial proof that Sea-Gull Tianjin has a proper environmentally controlled clean area where their watches are assembled. You can see these pictures and commentary in AlbertaTime's China adventures where he visited the Tianjin factory and head office.

Of course, it this was my watch, I would have all the seals checked just to make sure they are actually installed or installed correctly. While I was at it, I would have the watch pressure tested to the printed rating


----------



## runeazn

Finally got my watch.
It looks great for my first watch!
So here a noob questions, every time i set my time and screw down the crown. Am I also winding the spring? Because i kept turning till it was really tight .

Im really pleased how this watch is presented.
A few pics incoming, ****ty tablet quality but meh pics are pics.


----------



## RejZoR

fatboyslimz said:


> Received mine as well today.
> 
> Went outside and saw some condensation forming on the inside of the crystal.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?


Poor QA. If watch has a certain WR, it means the condensation could only happen from vapor already inside the case.

Open it up, place it face down on a warm (warm, not hot!) surface with back slightly covering it (to prevent excessive dust falling into the case). After a while, open it for a second or two, cover the case and screw it down. That should help...


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Yes, you will continue winding for those few turns before the crown is tight. It's just the way screw down crowns work.
Don't worry, you can't damage the mainspring because it has a mechanism like a clutch called a bridal that slips when the spring is wound up


----------



## runeazn

Pawl_Buster said:


> Yes, you will continue winding for those few turns before the crown is tight. It's just the way screw down crowns work.
> Don't worry, you can't damage the mainspring because it has a mechanism like a clutch called a bridal that slips when the spring is wound up


aah nice
glad it didnt hurt my watch


----------



## overcrash

ultarior said:


> got mine
> 
> View attachment 1345830
> 
> 
> nice watch, but with that QC they must cost a half of what we paid. shame on sea-gull.


Dun blame Seagulls on this. I aint even sure if these batches are official Seagull.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ultarior

Okapi001 said:


> You know of any better watch for $120, with similar characteristics?


Orient Mako
Vostok Amphibia
Some Seiko 5s even with 100m WR

Отправлено с моего ST27i через Tapatalk


----------



## runeazn

overcrash said:


> Dun blame Seagulls on this. I aint even sure if these batches are official Seagull.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


Why? 
Mine looks pretty good and i even have a fully filled in warranty card?
Though 0 service centers in my country 
I think there are several batches this time round.
So some1 receives batch a some b some e etc.

mine for example was packaged different, there was only a plastic foil around the bezel and glass, not around the bracelet


----------



## ultarior

I also have PARNIS Gmt, it's also has sapphire glass, auto movement. The bracelet not the best, but definitely better. The case and crown are matched by the quality, but the dial on PARNIS is way better than on seamaster.
The only thing unmatched is STATED WR. While seamaster tells us it's 5m WR, PARNIS says nothing. Though I easily wash my hands wearing PARNIS and it's ok 
Than PARNIS is 100USD now shipped, but can be catched a bit cheaper on ebay auctions.


----------



## ultarior

runeazn said:


> Why?


1. The corroded hands and hour marks; and hour marks not aligned properly (mine one)
(1.5 - faily bracelet. TBH it could be nice, but there are lot of signs, it was assembled just to make some money, not to make some watch)
2. Batch-related QC - truly awful 
3. There's something with my movement. The second hand moving like skipping by 2 or 1.5 seconds while goes around 3'o clock. The accuracy actually is not affected, but it annoys a bit and make me thing movement is not ok and can stop or break every moment.

quite enough to blame any reputable watchmaker's brand.
so if it's not sea-gull but someone like parnis, we can live with that. not from the sea-gull.


----------



## GuessWho

ultarior said:


> 3. There's something with my movement. The second hand moving like skipping by 2 or 1.5 seconds while goes around 3'o clock. The accuracy actually is not affected, but it annoys a bit and make me thing movement is not ok and can stop or break every moment.


That is called "stuttering", it is common issue on movements with an indirectly driven seconds hand (Vostok 2416B and Miyota 8215 are two that come to mind).

Here is some more information about that:
Invicta Seconds Hand Mystery Explained

As far as I know it isn't bad for the movement/timekeeping, it is more of an annoyance.


----------



## runeazn

ultarior said:


> 1. The corroded hands and hour marks; and hour marks not aligned properly (mine one)
> (1.5 - faily bracelet. TBH it could be nice, but there are lot of signs, it was assembled just to make some money, not to make some watch)
> 2. Batch-related QC - truly awful
> 3. There's something with my movement. The second hand moving like skipping by 2 or 1.5 seconds while goes around 3'o clock. The accuracy actually is not affected, but it annoys a bit and make me thing movement is not ok and can stop or break every moment.
> 
> quite enough to blame any reputable watchmaker's brand.
> so if it's not sea-gull but someone like parnis, we can live with that. not from the sea-gull.


nothing wrong with ur movement as explained above
the bracelet is not the best I agree, but it's all about the dail for me.
But even this is bad because yours isnt algined properly.

did your watch arrive in the same box?
Same wrap? My bracelet was unwrapped, and only the case was.


----------



## ultarior

the box was like here https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/f72/1346044d1389740018-sea-master-sea-gull-not-omega-1i8x.jpg
only watch case was wrapped

To clear that - I still love the watch, but it could be MUCH better with just a little force applied.


----------



## runeazn

a shame yours was a bad one,
it's hit and miss with the current batch sea masters oh well,
i'd just try to open it up and fix it, if it's in that bad condition.


----------



## Okapi001

ultarior said:


> but the dial on PARNIS is way better than on seamaster.


Can you post some pics, 'cause I'm really intrigued in what's wrong with the dial on the Seamaster, or in what way is that of a Parnis (way) better. And how about the movement in the Parnis and it's accuracy? All three SG Seamasters I bought are remarkably accurate (one is around 2 sec/day and the other two around 5-8 sec/day, out of the box).


----------



## BigBluefish

Just a brief update. My watch from the first batch (black dial) is working well. 

The movement seems fine, there is the second-hand stutter, but I was kind of expecting it, and it doesn't bother me unless I really look for it. For the price, and given the movement, not a problem for me. 
I've worn mine several days a week for a couple of months now, going from 70F & 50% + humidity indoors to temps down to  -5F and who nows how dry and back again and so far, no signs of condensation inside the watch. For the price paid, I'm happy. 

The bracelet on the other hand.... To put it mildly, it's crap, at least the one I got. Unevenly formed, not to mentioned finished, links, virtually impossible to get off the watch (it took a watchmaker, with the right tools 10 minutes to do it) and one of the links separated while i was wearing it, but fortunately, the watch was caught inside my shirt-cuff. I'd get the watch off the bracelet asap and put it on leather or mesh. 

It's very disappointing to see the poor QA/QC in the latter batches. Even if the white or blue dial became available again, I don't think I'd order one, given the problems others have reported.


----------



## SirVeyer

Congrats to those who got theirs. Mine still says "confirmed, payed, unshipped". It was ordered on 16 Dec 2013. Anybody got theirs yet that ordered on or after that date?


----------



## ringo16

Did you ever get an email with a tracking from David? The website is not updated. If not you should email him about it. He is nice and should respond. That tracking number works for Sing Post and your countries postal service. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## overcrash

ultarior said:


> 1. The corroded hands and hour marks; and hour marks not aligned properly (mine one)
> (1.5 - faily bracelet. TBH it could be nice, but there are lot of signs, it was assembled just to make some money, not to make some watch)
> 2. Batch-related QC - truly awful
> 3. There's something with my movement. The second hand moving like skipping by 2 or 1.5 seconds while goes around 3'o clock. The accuracy actually is not affected, but it annoys a bit and make me thing movement is not ok and can stop or break every moment.
> 
> quite enough to blame any reputable watchmaker's brand.
> so if it's not sea-gull but someone like parnis, we can live with that. not from the sea-gull.


If you cant even find this model on Seagulls TMall website, how can you even be sure that this is straight from Seagull China?

I aint even sure if the seagulls.sg is authentic.

For example the official 1963 is going for close to $1000 at TMall, but only $300-$400 elsewhere?

If you understand the China market well enough, these lower priced watches might just be goods that didnt came out from the official channel or was made by 3rd party who stamped a Seagull brand name on them.

Just my thoughts

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanshananigan

Has anyone confirmed these are Sea Gull?


----------



## balzebub

hanshananigan said:


> Has anyone confirmed these are Sea Gull?


no one knows really....can't confirm either way..all that can be said is that these are not found on seagull's official webstore on T-mall, neither could the CS rep i spoke to from seagull tianjin know anything about these seamaster homages. So who actually cases the watches? no idea...but given the large variances in QC and WR of different batches...?


----------



## overcrash

balzebub said:


> no one knows really....can't confirm either way..all that can be said is that these are not found on seagull's official webstore on T-mall, neither could the CS rep i spoke to from seagull tianjin know anything about these seamaster homages. So who actually cases the watches? no idea...but given the large variances in QC and WR of different batches...?


the variance in qc is certainly not of seagull standard. these homages sure sound to me like high class parnis

again these are personal views and are meant to be opinions which others can reference and decide for themselves if they are buying the Seagull ATs or not.

I respect the views of the other camp as well

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayyoung

Its a shame about all the QC issues as the watch itself really is a beautiful thing! Although I still maintain that the strap is out of proportion, defo needs to be 20mm

I've been wearing mine as a daily beater now for 3 weeks, so let's see how long this thing lasts out!


----------



## phdavenport

SirVeyer said:


> Congrats to those who got theirs. Mine still says "confirmed, payed, unshipped". It was ordered on 16 Dec 2013. Anybody got theirs yet that ordered on or after that date?


I ordered a white one on 12/15, then a few hours later also ordered a black one. I eventually got an email with a tracking no. for the black one, and it arrived last week. I traded several emails with Mr. Lee asking for a tracking no. for the white one, but he kept sending me the same tracking no. for the watch I had already received. The white one finally showed up two days ago, even though I never received a tracking no. for that one. I could be wrong, but the sense I have is that Mr. Lee is understaffed and/or overworked (in fact Mr. Lee himself may be the entire "international staff"), and did not take the time to read the question I kept asking about the tracking no. for the second watch, but that he will eventually fill your order. btw, both of my orders still say "confirmed, payed, unshipped" on the website!


----------



## nz734

SirVeyer said:


> Congrats to those who got theirs. Mine still says "confirmed, payed, unshipped". It was ordered on 16 Dec 2013. Anybody got theirs yet that ordered on or after that date?


Ordered a white seamaster on 14 Dec 2013, still unshipped. 
Asked and got a reply from David earlier this week, saying that the white one is currently out of stock but will be restocked and shipped out this Friday or next Monday the latest.


----------



## SirVeyer

Sounds like it's hit or miss with the tracking numbers. It's reassuring to hear that some got theirs and still shows unshipped on the website. Who knows mine might be in the mail. I ordered a white one and have no trackinging number. I've been refraining from emailing David so he isn't inundated with admin and have more time to work on the backlog. I will email him if I see a post that someone who ordered a white one after I did that already got theirs. Thanks to all who responded to my query and shared their situation or provided additional info.


----------



## jklfafa

I ordered a black and white a month ago. I have received the black one, but still waiting on the white one. I exchanged a few emails with david. Looks like it may have been overlooked since i ordered 2 on the same day.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001

All three colors are again available (20 pieces each, according to the website).


----------



## Froggo

Okapi001 said:


> All three colors are again available (20 pieces each, according to the website).


Thanks for the heads up. Does anyone happen to know David's email/contact address?


----------



## John Price

Just placed my order for a blue one. Here's hoping it all goes smoothly. We'll keep you all posted. 

John


----------



## gak

Can some one verify if all three are 20ATM or is it just the blue one?


----------



## Okapi001

gak said:


> Can some one verify if all three are 20ATM or is it just the blue one?


Most probably none are really 20 atm, not even blue. But we are still waiting for someone to test the watch.


----------



## konstan

Okapi001 said:


> All three colors are again available (20 pieces each, according to the website).


How exciting!!! I just placed an order for a white one and a black one.
Keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## Okapi001

It's interesting that we can monitor on the website how many watches have been purchased so far. In something like 6 hours since they are availabla again, orders for 28 watches have been placed (19 blue, 5 black and 4 white). Despite some not so stellar comments on the WUS;-)


----------



## gak

So it doesn't matter if it says 5 atm or 20 atm, before some one test it? I liked the black dial more, but could live with blue if that was 20 atm as it says in description.


----------



## Okapi001

I wouldn't count on the description. But as far as I'm concerned it doesn't really matter anyway. Nobody will use this watch for scubadiving and for swimming and snorkeling it's probably OK. However a proper pressure test would be nice, to know were we stand;-)


----------



## damo_t

I've ordered the blue with DHL shipping. Will update too on my experience. Fingers-crossed.


----------



## balzebub

Honestly even if it said 20Atm on the dial, I wouldn't want to even shower or dunk it under the tap when washing my hands. I was shopping for a rodina watch on taobao and the sellers there actually give you an option to pay like 50yuan more to upgrade the wr from 30m to 50m...I wonder if they just change the engraving on the case back or do they really do something to improve the WR?

Sent from the dark side


----------



## Okapi001

Just when I started to contemplate the idea of adding the blue one to the collection, to have a complete set - and they are out of stock again;-)


----------



## gak

Okapi001 said:


> Just when I started to contemplate the idea of adding the blue one to the collection, to have a complete set - and they are out of stock again;-)


I think they were out of stock around yesterday evening, when I also decided to add blue also in my order. Other two are still available, but seems like blue is the favourite (Wondering why .
May be it will be better to first have a look at one of them in real and then get other.


----------



## Okapi001

It's kind of ridiculous - there is an auction going on right now on ebay for a brand new black SG SM, and the highest bid at the moment is $204 (and 4 hours more to go)!


----------



## balzebub

Okapi001 said:


> It's kind of ridiculous - there is an auction going on right now on ebay for a brand new black SG SM, and the highest bid at the moment is $204 (and 4 hours more to go)!


That's insane...why are people willing to pay so much more?

Sent from the dark side


----------



## Pakz

Because they're rare, good-ish, watches, so demand is high, supply rather low, and prices soar.

We're speaking auctions... So as long as someone thinks that the "real" price for that is more than $300 you have a good chance of finishing with a price in that ballpark.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Pakz said:


> Because they're rare, good-ish, watches, so demand is high, supply rather low, and prices soar.
> 
> We're speaking auctions... So as long as someone thinks that the "real" price for that is more than $300 you have a good chance of finishing with a price in that ballpark.


It doesn't hurt that this thread has over 600 replies and over 88,000 views. This is an excellent free advertizing method o|


----------



## Aitch

Okapi001 said:


> Just when I started to contemplate the idea of adding the blue one to the collection, to have a complete set - and they are out of stock again;-)


So much for their email notifications. I signed up months ago and each time they've been in stock I don't get any emails.


----------



## damo_t

Aitch said:


> So much for their email notifications. I signed up months ago and each time they've been in stock I don't get any emails.


I totally understand your frustration. I was on the email notification list as well, and missed out on the last batch. From then on I just checked the website manually, and was lucky enough to grab the Blue this time round.

Good luck on your future purchase.


----------



## abangr

Got my white one today . Ordered on Dec 15. Looks great but (1) bracelet is an absolute nightmare, (2) second hand stutter is very noticeable. I didn't even bother resizing the bracelet and put it on leather strap.


----------



## Kelevra77

No email notifications here either. Also didn't receive a validation e-mail, re-sent it like 5 times, and they are automated...
However i did manage to buy a black dial one, still unshipped after 6 days, any idea how long they usually take to ship?


----------



## Okapi001

A week or so - and than 10-15 days to arrive to EU.


----------



## gobbi

got black and white shipped 2 days ago. no tracking though... en route to EU. i hope...


----------



## gak

Received black today in Copenhagen, it was shipped on 22nd and I was notified by DHL. Cant wait to reach home and inspect it further.
Couple of things I noticed fast: 
Screw down crown, and looks same as the one on blue and white.
Metal bracelet will sure go off, looks and feel cheap, also have couple of scratches, but I was not even counting on it anyways.
Second arm is not moving that much smooth.

All said, still a good deal, and just saw BLUE IN STOCK again, so already ordered another one.


----------



## abangr

Yeah, I saw that the blue is back in stock. 
I ordered another  but will probably keep either blue or white, not both.


----------



## Ed P.

I just ordered a blue dial one. I notice they still have these listed as Water Resistant to 200m. I hope this one doesn't have the second hand stutter that my black dial does!


----------



## Hikkk

I've been reading this thread for weeks, and I pulled the trigger last week as soon as white one came into stock. I've been waiting for the item to be shipped and tracking number. Guess what? Dear David told me that all of them have been sold out and I'm too late though I made the payment. Now waiting for his answer about when the new batch is coming. I'm really disappointed and don't know what to do...


----------



## Ed P.

I'd ask for a refund, pronto! It's anybodies guess when/if they get additional stock.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Ed P. said:


> I'd ask for a refund, pronto! It's anybodies guess when/if they get additional stock.


I can't believe that people are still throwing money at this ghost ship :-s:-s:-s


----------



## balzebub

Ed P. said:


> I'd ask for a refund, pronto! It's anybodies guess when/if they get additional stock.


Have to agree with this......

Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


----------



## Nucas

Hikkk said:


> I've been reading this thread for weeks, and I pulled the trigger last week as soon as white one came into stock. I've been waiting for the item to be shipped and tracking number. Guess what? Dear David told me that all of them have been sold out and I'm too late though I made the payment. Now waiting for his answer about when the new batch is coming. I'm really disappointed and don't know what to do...


if you paid with paypal, i'd open a case for a refund if it's been less than 30 days. try again if they ever come back. and pay attention to the number of transactions listed on the page. i saw people still throwing money at these, at the 38+ transaction count, when the page clearly listed the quantity at 20. by now people should know better when it comes to this operation than to assume competence. use your eyes.

i've been happy with my black one. got a blue and white one a couple days ago. the second hand can be a little skippy, but it's a low beat movement in a 100 dollar watch; i also don't idle away the hours staring at it so it's not a huge issue to me. i also think the bracelets on them are perfectly serviceable. but i guess it's all about expectation. this is a sharp looking but inexpensive watch that people are getting a little too worked up over due to scarcity.


----------



## Hikkk

Nucas said:


> if you paid with paypal, i'd open a case for a refund if it's been less than 30 days. try again if they ever come back. and pay attention to the number of transactions listed on the page. i saw people still throwing money at these, at the 38+ transaction count, when the page clearly listed the quantity at 20. by now people should know better when it comes to this operation than to assume competence. use your eyes.


When I was done with transaction, my name was listed within quantity (abt 14 or so), stock was 30 . It's been a week since I paid via PayPal. Actually I don't want to ask for a refund, 'cuz there isn't any other option as cheap as Seagull with an Aqua Terra dial. :-( That's what bothers me..

Is there anybody have some idea what to buy after asking for a refund?? :think:


----------



## Okapi001

The best alternative is imho Sangdo DG2803. It was available on .........s, in 3-4 colors, for around $100 - not sure if it is still there.


----------



## Sean779

Okapi001 said:


> The best alternative is imho Sangdo DG2803. It was available on .........s, in 3-4 colors, for around $100 - not sure if it is still there.
> 
> View attachment 1359355


Unfortunately the 5 min. markers are too small and the date window frame too big.


----------



## Ed P.

Hikkk said:


> When I was done with transaction, my name was listed within quantity (abt 14 or so), stock was 30 . It's been a week since I paid via PayPal. Actually I don't want to ask for a refund, 'cuz there isn't any other option as cheap as Seagull with an Aqua Terra dial. :-( That's what bothers me..
> 
> Is there anybody have some idea what to buy after asking for a refund?? :think:


If you don't want a refund, I'd contact David again and give him your order number(you did copy down your order number, didn't you?), It's possible that the details of your original inquiry went right over his head, and he just said he didn't have any more.


----------



## samdwich

I received shipping confirmation 2 weeks after the payment and I just received it shipping was slow but I completely understand as I'm a seller and I know December and January are ultra slow.

I am really happy with the watch I has a beautiful look and the dial looks outstanding! I wish o would have ordered a black or a blue too but I need to keep moving to other pieces to complete my collection.


----------



## Mtech

Sean779 said:


> Unfortunately the 5 min. markers are too small and the date window frame too big.


Datejust = not really, they over exceeded by including the day
Perpetual = wrong brand me thinks
Genuine Original Certification = huh?

This is a dog's breakfast of uber brand dial statements. Makes the actual SeaGull version seem refined and reserved )


----------



## SirVeyer

SirVeyer said:


> Congrats to those who got theirs. Mine still says "confirmed, payed, unshipped". It was ordered on 16 Dec 2013. Anybody got theirs yet that ordered on or after that date?


My status has been changed to "confirmed, payed, PREPARING". Shall I WOOHOO? :roll: For those who got it, were you notified of the tracking number by email or was it shown on your order/account on their website?


----------



## Hikkk

SirVeyer said:


> My status has been changed to "confirmed, payed, PREPARING". Shall I WOOHOO? :roll: For those who got it, were you notified of the tracking number by email or was it shown on your order/account on their website?


I ordered on 18 Jan 2014 and have been sent two e-mails to David within last 2 days. But he keeps staying silent and it drives me crazy. After he told me thats I have to wait for the next batch, I only want to know when it is coming into stock and they start to ship the items to folks.. Meh, I feel like I'm in a nerve vortex..


----------



## Kelevra77

Hikkk said:


> I ordered on 18 Jan 2014 and have been sent two e-mails to David within last 2 days. But he keeps staying silent and it drives me crazy. After he told me thats I have to wait for the next batch, I only want to know when it is coming into stock and they start to ship the items to folks.. Meh, I feel like I'm in a nerve vortex..


Damn, we have the same order date, that probably applies to me as well... My status did change to preparing though


----------



## Froggo

Is it just me or are all three versions no longer listed on the website?


----------



## fntms

Yes, the three versions have disappeared from the website. At one point there was only the Blue with 30 in stock, now nothing. I asked David to send me the Blue instead of the Black I had ordered (gone from the site) and he "replied" that he had too many orders and to just wait a few days, so not really a reply. Now what? Should I cancel the paypal? I will wait until the 30 days limit (or is it 45?) and if nothing new emerges I will have to cancel.


----------



## akay56

I have been in waiting since October 15 2013....


----------



## Aitch

Don't worry, there is a blue one in the Sales Corner, only $180 as the seller would like to recoup his express shipping costs 

Sent while distracted.


----------



## Froggo

Aitch said:


> Don't worry, there is a blue one in the Sales Corner, only $180 as the seller would like to recoup his express shipping costs
> 
> Sent while distracted.


Mate, before you bag someone for a slightly inflated price (which in this case happens to be my sale), consider it from the sellers point of view. I paid 130+20 for the watch itself. I am giving free express shipping within Australia (which for the size and weight+ appropriate packaging and insurance, equates to 180). Why would i buy an affordable watch simply for a quick buck? Considering the uncertainty, delays and 'rarity' (especially for the blue dial), i do not think my price is at all unreasonable. I am simply trying to break even on a beautiful watch that was too small for me.

I intend no disrespect, however i felt that i needed to defend myself upon receiving such a blunt and ignorant comment from you.

Take it easy,
Fred.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch

Froggo said:


> Mate, before you bag someone for a slightly inflated price (which in this case happens to be my sale), consider it from the sellers point of view. I paid 130+20 for the watch itself. I am giving free express shipping within Australia (which for the size and weight+ appropriate packaging and insurance, equates to 180). Why would i buy an affordable watch simply for a quick buck? Considering the uncertainty, delays and 'rarity' (especially for the blue dial), i do not think my price is at all unreasonable. I am simply trying to break even on a beautiful watch that was too small for me.
> 
> I intend no disrespect, however i felt that i needed to defend myself upon receiving such a blunt and ignorant comment from you.
> 
> Take it easy,
> Fred.


Sorry, didn't really notice that you were also including express shipping before. I didn't mean to imply you were trying to reap a profit, rather at first glance it seemed unreasonable to expect the next buyer to also pay for the original express shipping you chose (FYI, I didn't know what the original express shipping cost was so I assumed it was $180-$130 = $50 extra that you paid).


----------



## Froggo

Aitch said:


> Sorry, didn't really notice that you were also including express shipping before. I didn't mean to imply you were trying to reap a profit, rather at first glance it seemed unreasonable to expect the next buyer to also pay for the original express shipping you chose (FYI, I didn't know what the original express shipping cost was so I assumed it was $180-$130 = $50 extra that you paid).


No worries.  Thank you for the clarification. I do agree that my starting price involves a bit of wishful thinking in expecting a potential buyer to basically pay 2x the shipping, but i am simply trying to break even as the watch is completely brand new. I will of course adjust price according to demand/interest.

I apologise if i sounded rude in my previous post. I meant no ill intent. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch

Froggo said:


> No worries.  Thank you for the clarification. I do agree that my starting price involves a bit of wishful thinking in expecting a potential buyer to basically pay 2x the shipping, but i am simply trying to break even as the watch is completely brand new. I will of course adjust price according to demand/interest.
> 
> I apologise if i sounded rude in my previous post. I meant no ill intent.


No worries. After posting I realized that my original post was a bit of "calling out" which we don't do much of around here (and is part of the tone of this forum that I do like).


----------



## Sean779

Froggo said:


> No worries.  Thank you for the clarification. I do agree that my starting price involves a bit of wishful thinking in expecting a potential buyer to basically pay 2x the shipping, but i am simply trying to break even as the watch is completely brand new. I will of course adjust price according to demand/interest.
> 
> I apologise if i sounded rude in my previous post. I meant no ill intent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last one on Ebay sold for $204. I don't understand public shaming for selling anything at a price the market will bear. Plus all you Sea-Gull owners should recoup double what you paid for all the aggravation most of you have been through getting the watch. ;-)


----------



## Hikkk

Haven't you ever get in touch with them since that time? It's been more than 3 months.. How can you stay calm?? David is not writing for 3-4 days about my concerns, and I cannot relieve in anyway.. If he had told me that I'll get the watch in two months, I could wait. Though uncertainty is killing me..


----------



## phdavenport

By email for one watch, never got a tracking no. for a second one I ordered on the same day, but received both watches.


----------



## konstan

SirVeyer said:


> My status has been changed to "confirmed, payed, PREPARING". Shall I WOOHOO? :roll: For those who got it, were you notified of the tracking number by email or was it shown on your order/account on their website?


I kind of would like to know what this means too, "PREPARING". Is my order getting fulfilled from this last batch or no?


----------



## Sean779

konstan said:


> I kind of would like to know what this means too, "PREPARING". Is my order getting fulfilled from this last batch or no?


It means hours to find the right combination of bubble wrap and foam


----------



## damo_t

konstan said:


> I kind of would like to know what this means too, "PREPARING". Is my order getting fulfilled from this last batch or no?


My blue arrived today. I went back to the website, the status had changed to "PREPARING" where it was "UNSHIPPED" previously (I think).

I ordered on the 18th of Jan, it appears they shipped on the 25th and arrived here in Oz on the 29th (DHL Express).

So I think you should receive yours soon.

Quick pic from desk at work.










At first glance it appears the the shade of the blue dial seems lighter than other earlier versions. Can anyone else comment on theirs when they receive it.

Good luck all who are waiting.


----------



## damo_t

SirVeyer said:


> My status has been changed to "confirmed, payed, PREPARING". Shall I WOOHOO? :roll: For those who got it, were you notified of the tracking number by email or was it shown on your order/account on their website?


I did not receive any tracking number (DHL express) or email confirmation. I only realised my status had changed after I logged in to check once I received the watch.


----------



## tako_watch

The shade of blue really depends on the angle of the light hitting it.....my first batch blue.


----------



## damo_t

tako_watch said:


> The shade of blue really depends on the angle of the light hitting it.....my first batch blue.


Thank you. I'll have a closer look after I fully unwrap it after work.


----------



## konstan

damo_t said:


> My blue arrived today. I went back to the website, the status had changed to "PREPARING" where it was "UNSHIPPED" previously (I think).
> 
> I ordered on the 18th of Jan, it appears they shipped on the 25th and arrived here in Oz on the 29th (DHL Express).
> 
> So I think you should receive yours soon.
> 
> Quick pic from desk at work.


When they were still listed on the site, the blue dial versions looked like they had gold tone cases. Which is why I didn't order the blue one.

Are they in fact stainless?


----------



## gak

In these picture it looks black or grey to me than any shade of blue. May be I have gone color blind, in wait of these blue ones .

"The shade of blue really depends on the angle of the light hitting it.....my first batch blue."


----------



## Froggo

gak said:


> In these picture it looks black or grey to me than any shade of blue. May be I have gone color blind, in wait of these blue ones .
> 
> "The shade of blue really depends on the angle of the light hitting it.....my first batch blue."


Its a very pale shade of blue. Not rich or deep/bright at all. Pale, feminine and lifeless is what i would genuinely describe it as. Along with how small it is and wears, i was very underwhelmed and flipped mine pretty quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t

konstan said:


> When they were still listed on the site, the blue dial versions looked like they had gold tone cases. Which is why I didn't order the blue one.
> 
> Are they in fact stainless?


They are stainless steel. I know the pictures from the website come across as gold.


----------



## damo_t

Froggo said:


> Its a very pale shade of blue. Not rich or deep/bright at all. Pale, feminine and lifeless is what i would genuinely describe it as. Along with how small it is and wears, i was very underwhelmed and flipped mine pretty quickly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your description of the dial is spot on. I'm going to swap to a leather strap and give it a chance, but fear ultimately that I will follow your example.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## tako_watch

yup, the Blue has kind of a washed denim look to it...better to be off the bracelet. I have it on a blue nato and looks much better and very sporty;-).

LOL feminine? I should beef up my forarms....I actually do like the Black better. And the silver ST5 project is a total win when I compare them.

I do wear these at work and the female nurses do comment positively.:-d


----------



## gak

I have a question. While changing the strap on black version, I saw that there were two holes (one small and one big) quite close to each other on each lug. After the swap on of the strap was not alligned properly and I had to take the pin off and then aim for the bigger holes on both sides. Is it just me with the piece some one tried to drill extra holes, or there is some purpose to it?


----------



## damo_t

tako_watch said:


> yup, the Blue has kind of a washed denim look to it...better to be off the bracelet. I have it on a blue nato and looks much better and very sporty;-).
> 
> LOL feminine? I should beef up my forarms....I actually do like the Black better. And the silver ST5 project is a total win when I compare them.
> 
> I do wear these at work and the female nurses do comment positively.:-d


This shot makes me think I should have gotten the black. Looks great.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

not sure whether someone has touched on this, but don't you guys feel bad purchasing a product that is a blunt copy of something else?


----------



## jayyoung

Pal of mine had the blue, he moved it on as soon as he opened the box!


----------



## gak

Not liking size and color is very much a personal taste. Though seller could have done a better job with the display pictures, and little bit more effort on quality control (regarding scratched braceletes etc). But overall 119$ for an ST16 movement and a decent looking watch is quite a good bargain if you ask me. 

Just for info my watch is keeping time around +3 seconds/day.

I have asked a Chinese friend to inquire from Sea-Gull in China about this specific model and they confirmed that it was produced for Sea-Gull singapore on special order for their local marketin in limited quantaties. They did not disowned manufacturing this model either. 

And ofcourse after reading this thread, I was aware of minor QC issues and crap bracelett, but still ordered black and then blue when it was available. Still waiting for blue version.


----------



## Okapi001

gak said:


> I have a question. While changing the strap on black version, I saw that there were two holes (one small and one big) quite close to each other on each lug. After the swap on of the strap was not alligned properly and I had to take the pin off and then aim for the bigger holes on both sides. Is it just me with the piece some one tried to drill extra holes, or there is some purpose to it?


There is only one hole in a link on my bracelets.


----------



## gak

Okapi001 said:


> There is only one hole in a link on my bracelets.


Not bracelet but the hole in case where strap and bracelet gets attached to the case.


----------



## konstan

justbecauseIcan said:


> not sure whether someone has touched on this, but don't you guys feel bad purchasing a product that is a blunt copy of something else?


No?


----------



## Ed P.

Is seagull.sg closed for the Chinese New Year? It doesn't say anything about being closed on their website, but my blue dial AT homage order has gone unshiped for a week(and to think I paid extra for Express shipping), and I get zero e-mail response!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

justbecauseIcan said:


> not sure whether someone has touched on this, but don't you guys feel bad purchasing a product that is a blunt copy of something else?


It doesn't appear so.
In fact it is just the opposite; people are going nuts buying(trying to buy) these watches in spite of the hassles of dealing with the vendor!


----------



## Okapi001

And they have a nice salesgirl, according to some comments from locals;-)


> Very sweet and pretty. Scale 8/10 beauty. Got height. Can speak fluent English. My kind of GF.
> Tomorrow going down to buy a white dial for my father. And hope to chat up ... and get her phone number to date her out for countdown party.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

It's much the same as a plain old replica to me, regardless of the brand name on the dial. Homages are just another word for "we steal someones design or R&D because we are inferior and can't be bothered"

Chinese copying culture and lack of respect or regulation disgusts me, and so does this crappy SEA-GULL incarnation.

oh well, when there's a market...



Pawl_Buster said:


> It doesn't appear so.
> In fact it is just the opposite; people are going nuts buying(trying to buy) these watches in spite of the hassles of dealing with the vendor!


----------



## Okapi001

justbecauseIcan said:


> It's much the same as a plain old replica to me, regardless of the brand name on the dial. Homages are just another word for "we steal someones design or R&D because we are inferior and can't be bothered"


You mean like Steinhart and countless other European and American micro- and not so micro- brands?


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Okapi001 said:


> You mean like Steinhart and countless other European and American micro- and not so micro- brands?


Exactly. All of them.


----------



## mleok

justbecauseIcan said:


> Chinese copying culture and lack of respect or regulation disgusts me, and so does this crappy SEA-GULL incarnation.


Japan was known for exactly the same issue, yet they are now renowned for the quality of their products. We all have to start somewhere. I agree this isn't a high point for Seagull, but they already have plenty to be proud of.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

justbecauseIcan said:


> It's much the same as a plain old replica to me, regardless of the brand name on the dial. Homages are just another word for "we steal someones design or R&D because we are inferior and can't be bothered"
> 
> Chinese copying culture and lack of respect or regulation disgusts me, and so does this crappy SEA-GULL incarnation.
> 
> oh well, when there's a market...


It may well disgust you but the Chinese did not invent the practice. Before them were the Japanese and before them were the Swiss. In fact the Swiss were and have been by far the worst for plagiarism and IP infringement; with most of it being among the Swiss makers themselves! It was so bad at one time, they even passed laws to deal with it.
So, if you have to feel disgusted then you have to include the Japanese, the Swiss and just about every other watch making country.

And it seems that this watch is in high demand so there are obviously a lot(couple of hundred and counting) folks who don't see things as you do.

Slamming the Chinese on a Chinese dedicated watch forum shows a certain lack of tact :-(


----------



## GHerber

justbecauseIcan said:


> not sure whether someone has touched on this, but don't you guys feel bad purchasing a product that is a blunt copy of something else?


No.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I don't particularly care for the countries, I said Chinese because they're known for that sort of crap and do it across all industries. Whoever does it should be driven out of business.

If I couldn't afford the real thing, I'd choose something else.


----------



## gak

Real Sea-Gull 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.steevo

I don't know what happened. I put in an order for a blue faced watch in November and received the message it was out of stock and to leave my contact information. I did so and haven't heard anything since. Did I miss out on these? I don't even see them listed anymore. 

Does anyone have a link to order one?


----------



## Slant

I'm not sure if there's any QC being done before these are sent out. In addition to a scratched up bracelet on the sides, mine looked like this:

Damaged 40 min marker:


















Missing lume on 10 min marker - not fallen out and floating under the crystal but actually missing:


----------



## gak

mr.steevo said:


> I don't know what happened. I put in an order for a blue faced watch in November and received the message it was out of stock and to leave my contact information. I did so and haven't heard anything since. Did I miss out on these? I don't even see them listed anymore.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to order one?


I think their notification doesn't work at all, I was just lucky to check the same day or hours when they put some up for sale.
Only place I could find to buy these was at seagull.sg.

Considering the demand, they should keep ordering them from seagull, but not with this QC history.


----------



## gak

Blue tint in black seagull is also nice, don't know if it is light or some material in glass
















Probably cant see any with these phone pictures 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan

Slant said:


> I'm not sure if there's any QC being done before these are sent out. In addition to a scratched up bracelet on the sides, mine looked like this:
> 
> Damaged 40 min marker:
> 
> Missing lume on 10 min marker - not fallen out and floating under the crystal but actually missing:


Ah, believe it is "imperfectly perfect," like a Persian rug with a loose stitch. Keeps the cost down to be enjoyed by the masses.


----------



## mleok

justbecauseIcan said:


> I don't particularly care for the countries, I said Chinese because they're known for that sort of crap and do it across all industries. Whoever does it should be driven out of business.
> 
> If I couldn't afford the real thing, I'd choose something else.


Fair enough, you're entitled to do whatever you choose with your money, but I don't think it is news to anyone on this thread that this is a copy of the Omega Aqua Terra, and the overwhelming demand for this watch tells you everything you need to know about whether these practices bother them.

As an owner of a Rolex Submariner, I am used to a profusion of fakes, copies, and homages of that watch, and it doesn't really bother me, nor does it affect my enjoyment of my watch. I doubt that you'll every run into one of the Seagull AT copies in real life, so try not to get too riled up about it.


----------



## abangr

justbecauseIcan said:


> I don't particularly care for the countries, I said Chinese because they're known for that sort of crap and do it across all industries. Whoever does it should be driven out of business.
> 
> If I couldn't afford the real thing, I'd choose something else.


I really doubt Omega is losing any sales because of these watches.
If anything, now I am considering of buying the real AT.


----------



## samdwich

abangr said:


> I really doubt Omega is losing any sales because of these watches.
> If anything, now I am considering of buying the real AT.


Same here, never seen an AT in flesh but if this BLUNT COPY without QC looks this good I am really considering getting a real AT, I agree this seagull isn't the greatest watch but even my brother in law that hates small watches liked this one a lot I comment him I might sell it and told don't it's is beautiful hahahahahababa

I'm really looking forward to have an AT in my hands.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Good to hear, Slant's post should highlight the difference in quality. I am not saying that every single watch that passes the big brand's QC is perfect (we're sure to hear about a defective one on WUS) but I think that SEA-GULL (I'd love to have that on the dial,........) should stick to making their own stuff, supercheap tourbillons or something that utilises their core competency of being able to produce at a low cost. It goes without saying that Omega and others have a huge mark up on their products, however, they also have R&D and Marketing costs that would shake lesser brands to the ground.

I just think it damages their brand perception. Let's assume that they would have a less silly name and they'd produce a stunning tourbillon for a very good price - I'd probably buy that just to have the complication without forking out car money for it. But now, that I've seen this, I'd be ashamed to put money into their account.

But that's me, I'm not overly moral here, probably just a brand snob that looks down on a Sea-Gull AT as much as I do on a $100 Rolex copy and if it comes out of China, like 9/10 times, I always recall this gem:

Top Gear Copyright Infringement - YouTube


----------



## balzebub

Okapi001 said:


> And they have a nice salesgirl, according to some comments from locals;-)


Yes it's true, quite cute but not sure if she's related to the boss in someway? Anyway I am sure seagull sg will be closed right now. Most local retail businesses re open only 2/2 or 3/2. Some are even closed until 5/2.

Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


----------



## Pawl_Buster

justbecauseIcan said:


> Good to hear, Slant's post should highlight the difference in quality. I am not saying that every single watch that passes the big brand's QC is perfect (we're sure to hear about a defective one on WUS) but I think that SEA-GULL (I'd love to have that on the dial,........) should stick to making their own stuff, supercheap tourbillons or something that utilises their core competency of being able to produce at a low cost. It goes without saying that Omega and others have a huge mark up on their products, however, they also have R&D and Marketing costs that would shake lesser brands to the ground.
> 
> I just think it damages their brand perception. Let's assume that they would have a less silly name and they'd produce a stunning tourbillon for a very good price - I'd probably buy that just to have the complication without forking out car money for it. But now, that I've seen this, I'd be ashamed to put money into their account.
> 
> But that's me, I'm not overly moral here, probably just a brand snob that looks down on a Sea-Gull AT as much as I do on a $100 Rolex copy and if it comes out of China, like 9/10 times, I always recall this gem:
> 
> Top Gear Copyright Infringement - YouTube


I will give you that Sea-Gull(if in fact they really did make this one) didn't do themselves a lot of favours. After several years of distancing themselves from the fakes and this kind of knock off homage; they have soiled their image.

As to copyright infringement...none going on here. There is no Omega wording, logos or trademarks. This is a Sea-Gull watch that looks like some other watch, period. All watches look like some other watches.
The fact is that this was probably not an original design to Omega either.


----------



## Okapi001

Pawl_Buster said:


> After several years of distancing themselves from the fakes and this kind of knock off homage; they have soiled their image.


It far from being their only homage. M198S is like JLC Master Control.















And M306S is Chopard Mille Miglia.


----------



## Stitches

gak said:


> I have a question. While changing the strap on black version, I saw that there were two holes (one small and one big) quite close to each other on each lug. After the swap on of the strap was not alligned properly and I had to take the pin off and then aim for the bigger holes on both sides. Is it just me with the piece some one tried to drill extra holes, or there is some purpose to it?


My watch has two holes on each lug too. Would be nice to know what it is for.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Okapi001 said:


> It far from being their only homage. M198S is like JLC Master Control.
> View attachment 1366291
> 
> View attachment 1366294
> 
> 
> And M306S is Chopard Mille Miglia.
> 
> View attachment 1366300
> 
> View attachment 1366301


Both of those are different enough that the best we could say is they might have inspired one another. The JLC was inspired by other Swiss pieces before it and copied by other Swiss watches after it.

Neither of these examples are the blatant knock off that the one this thread is centered around.


----------



## Okapi001

Pawl_Buster said:


> Neither of these examples are the blatant knock off that the one this thread is centered around.


You must be joking, right? Seagull clearly copied more unique and distinctive features from Chopard than from Omega.


----------



## balzebub

Stitches said:


> My watch has two holes on each lug too. Would be nice to know what it is for.


My omega devile had 2 holes on each lug as well, apparently it's for mounting straps with different thickness and straight or curved ends or something like that, at least according to the omega watch tech that I spoke to.

Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


----------



## balzebub

This copying and drawing design cues from other brands isn't restricted to just the Chinese brands. Many of the micro brands are doing the same. As long as it doesn't infringe any trade marks, patents etc it's acceptable? Business is all about trumping the competition, would a omega AT owner sell his AT and buy a seagull instead? I do not think so as they are two very different watches in terms of quality, brand, history and prestige. I highly doubt omega, Rolex, jlc, chopard and any of the big boys regard all the homages out there as a threat to their market share. 

Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


----------



## justbecauseIcan

these go well with your SEA-GULL


----------



## Sean779

Okapi001 said:


> You must be joking, right? Seagull clearly copied more unique and distinctive features from Chopard than from Omega.


No legal or other science can demarcate which copy is more guilty than others.


----------



## Sean779

It's an open field for copiers...they copy without impunity. Sure, companies like Seagull care about their image, but dollar comes first, if in sufficient quantity. The day of mom and pop ethical companies is gone.


----------



## Pakz

Sean779 said:


> It's an open field for copiers...they copy without impunity. Sure, companies like Seagull care about their image, but dollar comes first, if in sufficient quantity. The day of mom and pop ethical companies is gone.


Well, that's great cause mom and pop ethical companies did copy one another even more!!! Did you ever notice how much one baker's bread is similar to the next baker's ?

Let's face it, the whole idea of intellectual property, patents and design ownership slowly emerged in the late 18th century, and were originated by crony capitalists/authors who wanted nothing more than a monopoly on ideas that obviously were not 100% their own (has there ever been a 100% original idea in the whole world?).

Copying the other company ideas and improving them (either by making the design better or producing it for less) has always been the heart of what competition is, and the reason we're so rich and well developed and sitting behind nice computers wearing nice watches...


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Okapi001 said:


> You must be joking, right? Seagull clearly copied more unique and distinctive features from Chopard than from Omega.


Not joking in the least. True knock-offs copy the entire watch. The Choppard has an entirely different case and look. That only leaves the similarity in dial appearances. Inspired; yes; a complete knock-off; not even close.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to defend the Chinese, the Japanese, the Swiss or anyone else who takes the lazy route and simply imitates what others have found success with.
I really do wish that all the watch making companies/countries would try a little harder to produce their own unique and appealing designs. But, until there is no more low hanging fruit; we're not likely to see any major changes :-(


----------



## gak

balzebub said:


> My omega devile had 2 holes on each lug as well, apparently it's for mounting straps with different thickness and straight or curved ends or something like that, at least according to the omega watch tech that I spoke to.
> 
> Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


Thanks for confirming that they have a purpose and not some QC issue. This was the only thing bothering me, and now I have zero issues with my piece.
It would be nice to know some day that it is indeed some what water resistand. Will not try any thing myself before I receive my blue dial version.


----------



## gak

justbecauseIcan said:


> these go well with your SEA-GULL
> 
> View attachment 1366462
> 
> View attachment 1366461
> 
> View attachment 1366463
> 
> View attachment 1366464


I would not mind buying a Geely made car or renting a cab in London while wearing SEA-GULL on my wrist. 
London taxi maker rescued by Geely in £11m deal | Business | theguardian.com

Geely Englon TXN Taxi Photo Gallery - Autoblog


----------



## Pawl_Buster

gak said:


> Thanks for confirming that they have a purpose and not some QC issue. This was the only thing bothering me, and now I have zero issues with my piece.
> It would be nice to know some day that it is indeed some what water resistand. Will not try any thing myself before I receive my blue dial version.


The only way to know for sure is to have the watch tested for WR.

Even if a watch only tests good to 3ATM/3Bar/30m it will be good to that depth/pressure.
Untested, you will never know until it leaks :-(


----------



## AlbertaTime

*The discussion of copies, intellectual property and generalizations about Chinese business practices in this thread will STOP*.









Had I noticed this sooner I would have stepped in sooner.

Forum policy is clear: homages are acceptable as long as they do not violate registered/protected trade dress, copyrights and patents.


----------



## gagnello

AlbertaTime said:


> *The discussion of copies, intellectual property and generalizations about Chinese business practices in this thread will STOP*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had I noticed this sooner I would have stepped in sooner.
> 
> Forum policy is clear: homages are acceptable as long as they do not violate registered/protected trade dress, copyrights and patents.


What is trade dress?

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertaTime

gagnello said:


> What is trade dress?Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


Trade dress.


----------



## Okapi001

Someone is trying to sell the black one on ebay for $350;-)


----------



## ringo16

Wearing mines today.


----------



## konstan

Stil waiting for mine to show up.... I have a black one and a white one hopefully on the way


----------



## Hikkk

Still waiting for CNY come to an end, so David to reply and tell me when the new batch will arrive -of course, if he was not died. 'cuz CNY idea is only a guess and a reason that he hasn't replied in the last two weeks, since i made the payment. Still don't want to cancel my order... can't see any substitute for this price..


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Hikkk said:


> can't see any substitute for this price..


eating out


----------



## Hikkk

justbecauseIcan said:


> eating out


i can eat delicious "meat kebabs" in Turkey way below that price, wish you would taste 'em one day  i meant with the word 'substitute' that i cannot find any other watch with such beautiful dial (haven't i mentioned before? oops..)


----------



## konstan

While waiting for the watches to show up, I am just using this thread as a kind of a lifeline. Or a drug fix, whatever


----------

